# Forum > Diablo 3 > Diablo 3 Bots and Programs >  [AH Bot] HappyAuction

## ChuiChu

*UPDATES*
53
- FIX: xBuyout/xBid not working without xGetSearchItem being called first.
- FIX: memory reading issue discovered by RodeoRaider. this never happened to me but can happen often for other folks. this could be the fix for a lot of things  :Smile: 
- UPDATE: increase multiclient limit from 16 to 32

52
- NEW: xSetLogin: add region parameter allowing you to set the region. note this is a global diablo registry setting.
- NEW: xSetInputDelay: this is like the old SetGlobalDelay where delay is added to all mouse/kb input sent to D3
- FIX: xSetEquipment: failing/crashing when run in parallel (multiclient)
- FIX: bug in Api.doc/Game.Auction.Sell/example
- UPDATE: xGetStashItem will now focus the d3 window when in use
- IMPROVE: reduce CPU usage

TODO (in order of priority):
- NEW: doc/tutorial.html. a noob tutorial for noobz  :Smile: 
- NEW: add sample script to buy cheap legendaries
- NEW: support search for similar items (right click item in stash)
- NEW: add support for timeout(function, milliseconds)
- NEW: add more UI features: ability to add buttons to popup (allow for a bot launcher)
- NEW: allow HA to operate as admin while D3 process is regular user

*DOWNLOAD*
STABLE: HappyAuction.53.zip
- Diablo 3 version: 1.0.8.16603
- C++ source included

*DESCRIPTION*
HappyAuction is a C++ open source LUA scripted Diablo 3 auction house bot.
Major features supported:

- LUA functions exposing key AH operations
- Works with D3 window in background (see NOTES)
- Several sample bots included
- Multiple client support
- Language independent

Happy botting!  :Big Grin: 

*INSTRUCTIONS*
1. Run bin/HappyAuction.exe
2. In Diablo 3 visit the auction house
3. Hit CTRL-F12 to start/stop the main script (SnipeBuyout bot by default).
The taskbar icon will change color while script is active.
4. Edit bin/Lua/Main.lua to call other sample scripts.

*SAMPLE SCRIPT*


```
local buyout = xGetBuyout()

-- check input
if buyout <= 0 then
	xMessage('Set some filters and a low buyout')
else
	while true do
		-- update buyout with randomize
		xSetBuyout(buyout, true)

		-- search and buyout first item
		if xSearch() then
			-- do buyout
			xBuyout(1)
		end
	end
end
```

*README*


```
DESCRIPTION
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
HappyAuction is a C++ open source LUA scripted Diablo 3 auction house bot.
Major features supported:

- LUA functions exposing key AH operations
- Works with D3 window in background (see NOTES)
- Several sample bots included
- Multiple client support
- Language independent

Happy botting! :D


INSTRUCTIONS
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1. Run bin/HappyAuction.exe
2. In Diablo 3 visit the auction house
3. Hit CTRL-F12 to start/stop the main script (SnipeBuyout bot by default).
   The taskbar icon will change color while script is active.
4. Edit bin/Lua/Main.lua to call other sample scripts.


INCLUDED BOTS
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
- SnipeBuyout:  Traditional buyout bot that will buyout loop first item
- SnipeDps:     Will buyout loop first item that meets desired DPS
- LogSearch:    Logs all auction Search Results to a file
- LogHistory:   Logs contents of Completed/Auction Log to a file
- LogSelling:   Logs contents of Auctions/Selling to a file
- LogStash:     Logs your stash contents to a file


NOTES
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
- The PAUSE key will pause/unpause a script. See HOTKEYS section to change.
- HappyAuction can run with D3 in the background (not minimized) IF you start
  a script with D3 already in the background. The only exception is if you
  use haStash* functions which always require D3 in foreground.
- Interacting with D3 while a script is running is not supported and can 
  cause unintended script operation.
- Performance depends on your FPS and network latency.
- Enable Video/vertical sync.
- Disable Video/Letterbox.


HOTKEYS
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
- Hotkeys and PauseKeys are configured using bin/Settings.cfg.
    - This file is generated the first time you run HA
- The hotkey format is MOD.KEY or KEY. Examples:
    HotKey1=C.F12       first instance hotkey set to CONTROL-F12
    HotKey2=F11         second instance hotkey set to F11
    HotKey3=CS.NUM0     third instance hotkey set to CONTROL-SHIFT-NUMPAD0
- Supported Modifiers:  A:ALT, C:CONTROL, S:SHIFT, W:WINDOWSKEY
- Supported Keys:       0-9, A-Z, F1-F12, NUM0-NUM9, PAUSE
- HappyAuction must be restarted (right click taskbar icon) to update hotkeys


SCRIPTING
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
- If you are new to LUA visit: http://www.lua.org/manual/5.2/ . There really
  isnt much to learn to operate this bot besides loops if statements and
  some basic operators.
- The main entry script is Lua/Main.lua.
- Always check function return status! Yes they can fail sometimes like when
  normal operation is interupted by some battle.net error. In which case use
  xSetLogin to enable automatic relogin.
- Always test new scripts without xBuyout or xBid to avoid losing gold. I
  use xMessage in their place to show a popup when a buy/bid would occur.
- Use xSetGlobalDelay() to slow everything down (fastest by default!)
- If functions are ever deprecated they will remain available for several
  updates before being removed permanently.
- If using unicode text save your script file in UTF8 format (most text
  editors should support this)
- See docs/Api.html for complete function reference


MULTIPLE CLIENTS (tutorial)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1. Edit settings.cfg and add a new hotkey for the 2nd D3 client (see HOTKEYS)
2. Have 2 D3 clients running with both at the auction house
3. Hit the configured hotkeys like you originally would a single one. They
   will each run bin/Main.lua independently for each D3 instance.
4. The taskbar icon should contain a "2" indicating two sessions are running.
5. Use haGetInstance() or haGetAccount() to distinguish clients. The
   following example will run Bot1 in [email protected]'s client and Bot2 in
   [email protected]'s client:

   if xGetAccount() == '[email protected]' then
       -- run bot 1
   elseif xGetAccount() == '[email protected]' then
       -- run bot 2
   end


SECURITY
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
- HappyAuction uses the following "human like" methods to reduce detection:
    - Random delays between actions (simulated mouse clicks/keyboard keys)
    - Random buyout adjustments
    - Positioning of mouse clicks is randomized by a few pixels
    - Sent input is minimized. It's mostly mouse movement for a search scan.
- HappyAuction uses the following measures to interact with Diablo 3:
    - Win32 Messages: To send keyboard/mouse events
    - Read Process Memory: To determine item values such as DPS and armor
    - Write Process Memory: Yes it's safe because only text/data memory is
      altered, not instruction memory. It's used only to set the filter
      combobox values and clear item tooltip state.
- The following is recommended to reduce chance of ban:
    - Include additional delays with xSleep() and xSetGlobalDelay()
    - If you do not use delays don't run scripts too long
- Note that no matter which AH bot you use you WILL get banned IF you spam
  the AH 24/7. No bot, including HappyAuction, is 100% safe even if they're
  completely invisible to Diablo 3 client side. Use at your own risk.


BUG SUBMISSIONS
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
- If you find a bug PM me a small script AND/OR detailed steps+conditions that
  reproduce the problem within a short time (under 10minutes).
- I cannot do anything with vague reports like 'hey chui HA crash wtfff?!!1'
- if you have xSetMouseLock(false) or VSYNC OFF don't bug me!


SOURCE LICENSE
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
HappyAuction is under the strict "do whatever the **** you want just dont
blame me" license. Break these rules and I'll sue your neckbeard off!


SOURCE DIRECTORIES
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
bin/        Build output and everything you'd find in the binary release.
build/      Project files. Open HappyAuction.sln with Visual Studio 2008 or
            higher then build/run.
docs/       API reference and more
source/     The source code! HappyAuction is a combination of 1 executable
            and 3 library packages. Ignore HappyMemory: It's temporary code to
            help me with stuff where Cheat Engine falls short.

SOURCE NOTES
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
- The primary code is split among the following files/classes:
    - HappyAuction/Script/Script:
        LUA to C++ layer
    - Diablo3/Game:
        High level modules. These deal with a specific aspect of Diablo such
        as the AuctionLog class which operates the AH Auction Log.
    - Diablo3/Core:
        Low level interface into the D3 process.


CREDITS
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The OwnedCore.com community. Specifically the folks contributing to the
Diablo 3 memory editing forum.

TODO: will credit individuals next update :)
```

----------


## Lichd2

Dont use till checked, obviously.

----------


## byobodybag

Welcome to OC ChuiChu!

One of the more badass AH bots around, if I only knew how to script the damn thing!

Blizzhackers &bull; View topic - [AH Bot] HappyAuction

----------


## banane789

Thanks for sharing. Is this safe or is it detectable by Warden since it writes to memory? I heard Warden checks some memory sections so I am not sure if this is safe.

----------


## Pascal257

I'm using it since release and it works like a charm. Also haven't been hit by any bans whatsoever, but I'm not botting excessively to avoid getting caught statistically.

- Lennix

----------


## zandokan

Does it snipe bids at last second?

----------


## ChuiChu

> Welcome to OC ChuiChu!
> 
> One of the more badass AH bots around, if I only knew how to script the damn thing!
> 
> Blizzhackers • View topic - [AH Bot] HappyAuction


simple stuff like this is the best way to learn if youre new to programming  :Big Grin: 




> Thanks for sharing. Is this safe or is it detectable by Warden since it writes to memory? I heard Warden checks some memory sections so I am not sure if this is safe.


it writes only to dynamic memory locations where warden cannot realistically check. so far the only ban report ive had was some guy who ran it 72 hours straight  :Embarrassment: 

as Pascal257 said it also depends on the script you use/write and how predictable, repetitive, and fast it is. most AH bot bans are server side detected.




> Does it snipe bids at last second?


only in equipment search for now. the time remaining part is experimental

----------


## Pumbas

Seems to be a very good bot but do I need to make my own scripts or edit the script or I can use right away what you gave and start sniping and getting a lot of gold.Also how much of gold more or less can you make with the AH bot?

----------


## Stalukes

Has anyone used both this and Blizzkrieg ah bot? What are the major differences and which do you prefer?

I remember reading that Blizzkrieg might has a Trojan or something.. Sorry im new to this and thinking about starting up AH botting

----------


## CuT

if you are posting something you have to have virus scans with.

----------


## Pumbas

I also want to start botting on the auction house but I do not know if I need more auction house cripts to make a lot of gold =/.

----------


## Pascal257

> Has anyone used both this and Blizzkrieg ah bot? What are the major differences and which do you prefer?
> 
> I remember reading that Blizzkrieg might has a Trojan or something.. Sorry im new to this and thinking about starting up AH botting


This bot only uses memory reading (except for one part) and is thus much more reliable (and faster) than Blizzkrieg. One could think that creating scripts for the bot is a downside, but in my opinion it makes this bot even stronger, because you can create any bot you want (given a couple limitations) while with Blizzkrieg you can only select whats given to you with the GUI. I'd recommend trying both and then decide, since both are available for free.

- Lennix

----------


## zhenagku0

hierarchical

----------


## lordangelo1019

how do u make the bot to search for what u need? like how much DPS or str or dex or int or vit u want to search??

----------


## awp2004

erm, im pretty sure blizzkrieg do not contain trojans, yu could go read the script source.

Did anyone check this. OR test this for that case. Im thinking you might get banned faster reading memory

----------


## m00m00

> i tried this a little today, and i have a question, i want to use the Snipedps bot, how can i do this? how do i switch? ty anyone who answer..


checkout the readme

5. See bin/Lua/Main.lua for further details.

it should speak for itself

----------


## awp2004

I have a simple question. Im runnin this but when I return to my comp it is sometimes on "pause" screen, (you know that windows logo flying around). Does this mean the bot is paused/idling? Or is it runnin

----------


## ChuiChu

it should be (running)

----------


## ztnko

I see multiple d3 clients support now but i can't understand how to use it in practice. Can you give some simple example with 2 clients?

----------


## ChuiChu

multiclient setup...

inital setup:
1. run HA first time to generate bin/settings.cfg
2. edit settings.cfg with an additional hotkey for the 2nd client
3. restart HA (right click icon/exit) so it uses updated settings

usual operation:
1. have 2 or more d3 clients running and at auction house
2. hit the configured hotkeys like you originally would a single one. it will run independtly for each d3 instance.
3. the taskbar icon should have a "2" on it indicating two sessions running, 3 if three... up to 4+ for more than 4.
4. use haGetInstance() to tell one client from another in script. example: if haGetInstance() == 1 then runbotA else runbotB end

----------


## ztnko

1st loaded diablo client always takes instance == 1?

----------


## ChuiChu

right now im not sure. im just asking windows/win32 to give me a list of all windows and i grab the first one thats d3... then for next hotkey i grab the next one thats d3 but not the first one.

wether this is in order of windows launched idk... but ill review this for next update (probably a timestamp somewhere).

----------


## DoichinMitrev

I checked the bot out and it's quite interesting.

My question is this: Is it possible to have random delays when using the SnipeBuyout? I saw how I can configure the delay but it's a flat 600/1000/etc. msec delay. Is it possible to configure a random delay, for example a 300-1500 msec delay

Forgive me if this is a silly question, I'm not very savvy when it comes to programming  :Smile:

----------


## iZiDuR

ChuiChu u are the best, i win 56m in 1 day i love u  :Smile:

----------


## wlan

so i started this and in ah i searched for good items. but in ah i cant search for items like more than 1000 dps. how can this bot do this

----------


## 825923590

1. run HA first time to generate bin/settings.cfg AUTO generate bin/settings.cfg 
i cant find it ..

----------


## 825923590

1. run HA first time to generate bin/settings.cfg AUTO generate bin/settings.cfg 
i cant find it .. 

PS: where are u from ?

----------


## wlan

pls help it starts i can search in ah it loops. but how to start serarching for dps??? pls help

----------


## slained

setup snipeDPS.lua you're gonna have to learn lua though.

@chui left on last night again. I don't know if its because my computer lagged but it occasionally missed stat i was searching for, i lost 14 mill on items without stats  :Frown: 

I'm gonna write another if statement to check on stats before it gets into the buy loop for now.

----------


## Gunba

Hi,

Is it possible to:
-View the current account's gold (i.e. compare player's gold to item.buyout -> don't attempt to buyout if not enough gold)
-Interact with unique item autocomplete (i.e. bot types in 'Windforce' -> select 'Windforce' from list. Currently it will select 'Windforce [Legacy]' as that is first.)

Thanks

----------


## ztnko

Found some bug - this item was bought with *haItemStat('Critical Hit Chance').value1*

----------


## slained

I guess you can write something like && !haItemStat('Increases Critical Hit Chance').value1 for now, not sure probably something like that

----------


## ztnko

is it intended that bot clears user.log every start?

----------


## daxmagex

```
-- get user buyout
local buyout = haFilterBuyout(2000000)

-- get user DPS using "Legendary or Set Item" input box
local dps = tonumber(haFilterUnique()) or 0

-- check input
if buyout <= 0 then
	haAlert('Set buyout!')
elseif dps <= 0 then
	haAlert('Set minimum DPS!\nuse "Legendary or Set Item" input box')
else
	-- clear unique input so search can work
	haFilterUnique('')

	while true do

		-- update buyout with randomize
		haFilterBuyout(Buyout, true)

		-- search
		if haSearch() then

			-- select first item in list
			haListSelect(1)

			-- get item dps
			local item = haItem()

			-- if item dps higher than requested dps buy!
			if item.dps >= dps then
				haBuyout()
			end
		end

		-- example of random sleep (between 0 and 3 seconds)
		haSleep(0, 3000)
	end
end
```

It gives me an error where I compare boolean to an number. What exactly am I doing wrong? thanks

----------


## ChuiChu

> I checked the bot out and it's quite interesting.
> 
> My question is this: Is it possible to have random delays when using the SnipeBuyout? I saw how I can configure the delay but it's a flat 600/1000/etc. msec delay. Is it possible to configure a random delay, for example a 300-1500 msec delay
> 
> Forgive me if this is a silly question, I'm not very savvy when it comes to programming


its already included. haSleep(0, 3000) is random between 0 and 3 sec




> setup snipeDPS.lua you're gonna have to learn lua though.
> 
> @chui left on last night again. I don't know if its because my computer lagged but it occasionally missed stat i was searching for, i lost 14 mill on items without stats 
> 
> I'm gonna write another if statement to check on stats before it gets into the buy loop for now.


if youre using haFilterStat() it does a substring search and may grab stats like critical hit chance out of class skills like that screen shot shown above. looking into fix




> Hi,
> 
> Is it possible to:
> -View the current account's gold (i.e. compare player's gold to item.buyout -> don't attempt to buyout if not enough gold)
> -Interact with unique item autocomplete (i.e. bot types in 'Windforce' -> select 'Windforce' from list. Currently it will select 'Windforce [Legacy]' as that is first.)
> 
> Thanks


ill add acct gold to todo list. and make it so you can specify the drop down row you select with uniques.




> Found some bug - this item was bought with *haItemStat('Critical Hit Chance').value1*


ya it searched and found the critical hit chance in that last stat. ill look into this  :Smile: 




> is it intended that bot clears user.log every start?


yes... i may make it just increment logs in future.




> ```
> -- get user buyout
> local buyout = haFilterBuyout(2000000)
> 
> -- get user DPS using "Legendary or Set Item" input box
> local dps = tonumber(haFilterUnique()) or 0
> 
> -- check input
> if buyout <= 0 then
> ...


haFilterBuyout(2000000) sets a buyout and returns boolean (if its successful or not)
haFilterBuyout() gets the buyout value in the buyout input box

----------


## ztnko

> ya it searched and found the critical hit chance in that last stat. ill look into this


 can you give example of code how can i get exactly critical hit chance?

----------


## ChuiChu

not possible with haFilterStat() at the moment, im figuring it out now....

the alternative now is with stat.text (in haItem().stats array) which contains the full stat text. but thats a bit of a hassle

----------


## Mulambo7

Hi, thanks for this bot and for sharing it with us. I still need to look better into it but I tried the "test1" as I assume is like the gem miner. I updated the price on the gems but I just have one question and I assume it's kind of a stupid one... on the Threshold it is the profit you make by buying and selling that item right? it was 1.3 and I assumed it was 1.3 millions.

I changed it to 0.3 since I don't have much money and need to start low and it bought me a 700k helm with a 235k gem.

What am I doing wrong? :s

----------


## ChuiChu

keep that over 1... the bot multiplies that value by the total gem value in an item and if thats higher than the buyout price... then it will buy that item.

anyway the gem bot is a bit crippled now due to 1.0.4 change not searching gem stats.

----------


## ztnko

older versions haItemStat('All Resistance').value1 works fine
new version - not working...

what else change undocumented?

----------


## ChuiChu

its the text found in the item tooltip now... so it would be "resistance to all elements". this was part of the filter rework in 0.9.12... thought i noted in list of changes :confused:

----------


## slained

Chui, running multiple clients I think sometimes a stat or number is missed, is there any haFilterSet boolean or something similar like the buy out, so I can do a check

----------


## ChuiChu

sure i can expose that... i already have it internally but not in script.

----------


## ztnko

> its the text found in the item tooltip now... so it would be "resistance to all elements". this was part of the filter rework in 0.9.12... thought i noted in list of changes :confused:


 Words *All Resistance* also can found in tooltip so i don't understand the exact rules. It must be continues phrase now? So for example *Attack Speed %* also doesn't work? Is it case sensitive now?

----------


## ChuiChu

if you mouse over the item its whatever text you see there. its case insensitive and is a substring search. so "tO all ELEment" would work too.

and with attack speed it would be "increases attack speed" if weapons search or "attack speed increased" if armor... or just use "attack speed" to handle both.

----------


## ztnko

Thank you!

----------


## ChuiChu

also regarding critical hit chance "critical hit chance increased by" should give you the correct results.

----------


## rawkers

Great script! Works perfectly.

----------


## Mulambo7

Thanks for the fast reply! Been running it and haven't found problems yet. 
Just one question, is there a way to change the levels to look for? 
haFilterLevel(60)

This makes it search only for 60 gear. Is there a way to make an interval for exemple from 50 to 55

Thanks in advance

----------


## SirSmace

yup

haFilterLevel(50,55)

----------


## ztnko

Can i use *haItemStat('Has sockets').value1 > 0* now? Or how can i detect sockets?

I think if socket is empty i can use *haItemStat('empty socket').value1 > 0*
and if it's not empty? or if it's more than 1 socket and i need to know exact number of empty sockets?

gems=0
if haItemStat('empty socket').value1 > 0 then gems = 1 end
local item = haItem()
for j, socket in pairs(item.sockets) do
if socket.rank > 0 then gems = gems+1 end
end

it's too much code for such a simple check and if item have 3 empty sockets - gems will be == 1

----------


## ChuiChu

haItemStat is for searching for a stat... not sockets. you have it right with other half of code

local gems = 0
for j, socket in pairs(haItem().sockets) do
if socket.rank > 0 then gems = gems+1 end
end

yes its a few extra lines but its a specific request. what if someone else asked if an item has all gemmed sockets.

also note that as of d3 1.0.4 that search results dont factor gem stats in. so requiring an item be unsocketed isnt that important (unless you care about the gem removal fees).

----------


## ztnko

deleted

now i understand!  :Smile:  Thank you.

----------


## nergoza

Just got my account banned for using this bot, so don't use it guys..(I set a good delay times....)

----------


## plasticspoon

4. use haGetInstance() to tell one client from another in script. example: if haGetInstance() == 1 then runbotA else runbotB end

where do I put this?

----------


## silverhaze222

> Just got my account banned for using this bot, so don't use it guys..(I set a good delay times....)


how long were you running it for? 1 week? 2 weeks?

----------


## nergoza

> how long were you running it for? 1 week? 2 weeks?


Half a day.

----------


## ChuiChu

> 4. use haGetInstance() to tell one client from another in script. example: if haGetInstance() == 1 then runbotA else runbotB end
> 
> where do I put this?


wherever you want to choose between running different bots. its optional, otherwise each instance will run the same script... also i just updated so you can tell which d3 is running by your account. example: if haGetAccount() == '[email protected]' then ....




> Half a day.


what script did you use?


on a similar note
http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5978117806
just shows how sophisticated warden is... lol

----------


## silverhaze222

> Half a day.


i highly doubt you were banned in half a day of only using this bot.

what other bots were you using on the account?

----------


## nergoza

> i highly doubt you were banned in half a day of only using this bot.
> 
> what other bots were you using on the account?


nothing else, just this 1

----------


## nergoza

> wherever you want to choose between running different bots. its optional, otherwise each instance will run the same script... also i just updated so you can tell which d3 is running by your account. example: if haGetAccount() == '[email protected]' then ....
> 
> 
> what script did you use?
> 
> 
> on a similar note
> http://us.battle.net/d3/en/forum/topic/5978117806
> just shows how sophisticated warden is... lol


SnipeDPS....

----------


## nergoza

Everybody I'm sorry! it was a false alarm, I banned because my name @ paypal was different from Battle.net, Sorry again!

----------


## wlan

anyone has ts3 or skype and 5 minutes to help me with bot?

----------


## ALiENZZ

Hi Chui! As i tested, this bot dont fully supports russian client. I figured out how to get it work correctly haFilterStat with russian stats (you need to save .lua file in UTF), but it dont want to work with haFilterType. I've changed sources and translated Diablo/constants.cpp, but nothing happens, it cant choose type of weapon/armor. What do you advise me to do else?

----------


## plasticspoon

> wherever you want to choose between running different bots. its optional, otherwise each instance will run the same script... also i just updated so you can tell which d3 is running by your account. example: if haGetAccount() == '[email protected]' then ....


Whenever I try to run the script for the 2nd instance from the hotkey I assigned I just get an error saying Script Failed (Possibly from AH Not being open ,etc.) I just want to run the same script on multiple clients.

----------


## DoichinMitrev

> its already included. haSleep(0, 3000) is random between 0 and 3 sec


I'm sorry, but where exactly is this haSleep / where should I put it? I didn't find it in main.lua, also not in snipebuyout, so I tried replacing haGlobalDelay with it, or adding it next to haGlobalDelay, but neither of these worked. 

Thanks a lot for your support man!

----------


## SirSmace

> I'm sorry, but where exactly is this haSleep / where should I put it? I didn't find it in main.lua, also not in snipebuyout, so I tried replacing haGlobalDelay with it, or adding it next to haGlobalDelay, but neither of these worked. 
> 
> Thanks a lot for your support man!



Just paste haSleep(_n_) when you want the script to sleep. n = time in milliseconds

----------


## ChuiChu

> Hi Chui! As i tested, this bot dont fully supports russian client. I figured out how to get it work correctly haFilterStat with russian stats (you need to save .lua file in UTF), but it dont want to work with haFilterType. I've changed sources and translated Diablo/constants.cpp, but nothing happens, it cant choose type of weapon/armor. What do you advise me to do else?


sorry i meant to add haFilterPrimary and haFilterSecondary so you can set the primary (ex: armor) and secondary (ex: ring) types manually. haFilterType is complex and requires the several strings in constants.cpp to work. ill add tonight (US time) and it should work then if other filter stuff already works for you (like haFilterRarity). the only one i cant avoid having strings for is figuring gems out based on the stat text you see in item tooltips... (see _gem_stats and _gem_types in constants.cpp)

----------


## ChuiChu

> Whenever I try to run the script for the 2nd instance from the hotkey I assigned I just get an error saying Script Failed (Possibly from AH Not being open ,etc.) I just want to run the same script on multiple clients.


see if youre doing it like i am....

i have:
HotKey1=C.F12
HotKey2=C.F11
...
for my settings.cfg

and two d3 windows open, both sitting at AH. then i hit CTRL F11 then CTRL F12... the taskbar icon shows a "2" on top... and it starts running the same bot in both

----------


## wlan

can anyone explain how to use this bot where to do settings and so pls HELP skype or ts3?

----------


## awp2004

> Everybody I'm sorry! it was a false alarm, I banned because my name @ paypal was different from Battle.net, Sorry again!


erm, is it against the rules to have different names lol? If so, please link. I never had the same name + it would be ridicolous.

----------


## malachitebr

I loved it, do you have any other documentation about all the functions it have ? Or do the readme have everything ?

Does it support the new 6 stats search ? Can you supply us with the full list for every stats ?

BTW, why this "ha" suffix ?  :Wink:

----------


## slained

Hey Chui, how does haGetAccount() work, it seems to return an account class not a string?

edit:
just read it
TextString account = {0};

_game.GetTrainer().ReadAccount(account);
_PushStack(account);

let me test something

edit 2: still not sure but i cant compare '[email protected]' to haGetAccount() since its not even close, printing it gives me something not a string

----------


## ChuiChu

i only tested by calling haAlert(haGetAccount())... not comparing. i figured it wouldnt make a diff  :Smile:  let me know if you see your acct with that method... if not i messed up (only tested after 2 d3 resets).

----------


## slained

already tested, i got something like "[]~"

----------


## ChuiChu

oh well thats no good... ill fix next update (tonight)  :Smile:

----------


## ztnko

how can i get "Attacks per Second" from weapon tooltip?

or i need to calculate base attack speed of that type of weapon modified by "increases attack speed by"?

----------


## ChuiChu

you'd need to calculate... its separate from stats. ill add this to my todo list

----------


## ztnko

> local gems = 0
> for j, socket in pairs(haItem().sockets) do
> if socket.rank > 0 then gems = gems+1 end
> end


i tested and this code doesn't work if socket is empty. if socket is empty then gems==0 but i need to count sockets.

----------


## ChuiChu

#haItem().sockets
will get you total socket count

----------


## DoichinMitrev

Quote Originally Posted by DoichinMitrev View Post
I'm sorry, but where exactly is this haSleep / where should I put it? I didn't find it in main.lua, also not in snipebuyout, so I tried replacing haGlobalDelay with it, or adding it next to haGlobalDelay, but neither of these worked.

Thanks a lot for your support man!




> sorry i meant to add haFilterPrimary and haFilterSecondary so you can set the primary (ex: armor) and secondary (ex: ring) types manually. haFilterType is complex and requires the several strings in constants.cpp to work. ill add tonight (US time) and it should work then if other filter stuff already works for you (like haFilterRarity). the only one i cant avoid having strings for is figuring gems out based on the stat text you see in item tooltips... (see _gem_stats and _gem_types in constants.cpp)



Hmm.. did you by mistake reply to me with someone else's solution? I have no idea what you're talking about  :Smile:  

I just asked about where to put the haSleep for the random delay. Thanks!

----------


## awp2004

I guess you put it where you feel like it? You cant create a script without knowing how to program. Myself, I use globalDelay.

I have a question. Im runnin this in vmware. Is this making things slower. I chose vmware in the beginning, because they spoof different mac addresses, but Im not sure if you can even get banned for runnin more diablos one same windows instance. Could anybody tell me.

----------


## oreaumasd

> checkout the readme
> 
> 5. See bin/Lua/Main.lua for further details.
> 
> it should speak for itself


thanks man, i read it and i forgot to put the global delay =), just made it 490ms and got some nice weps tonight =) making some mils haha ty, ty chui

----------


## sugar

Ooh is there something wrong?
It was working flawlessly for weeks, but just now started buying 10's of millions worth of gear because it couldn't search for All Resistance properly.

----------


## ChuiChu

sry about that... it was one the noted changes. its only the text you see in tooltip now (with the numbers parsed out). in the case of all resistance it would be "resistance to all elements". i probably shouldve bolded that change in larger text

last time ill make such a major change though.. promise  :Big Grin:

----------


## bambam922

Am I supposed to be getting the "input limit reached" with your bot?

Also, could you guide me on what filters and buyout I should use?
I ran it for 2 minutes last night and it bought 6 weapons.

----------


## ztnko

found a bug:



#haItem().sockets == 1

In general #haItem().sockets works fine, i don't know why it's bugged it this example.

----------


## slained

@bambam922 set some delays with haSleep or in main.lua set a global delay

chui, new suggestion, how bout an option if login times out e.g. someones router craps for a min, for the bot to relogin in another 5 minutes repeatedly, or allows an input. I realized I probably got dc'd one night because of that, and it didn't relogin again.

Anyways, so far I made 80 million, but got 2 accounts banned. Still worth it, considering i only really botted for 20 hours. Found some better setups so probably will rack in a lot more

----------


## ztnko

suggestion: add in config path to user.log file plz and option not to overwrite it every time.

----------


## ztnko

question about lua:

how can i get timestamp in format like "10/25 22:51:10" or something like that so i can use it in *haLog(timestamp.." "..item.name.." "..item.buyout)*

----------


## ChuiChu

> found a bug:
> 
> 
> 
> #haItem().sockets == 1
> 
> In general #haItem().sockets works fine, i don't know why it's bugged it this example.


check with latest, i did a bit of updates in this area




> @bambam922 set some delays with haSleep or in main.lua set a global delay
> 
> chui, new suggestion, how bout an option if login times out e.g. someones router craps for a min, for the bot to relogin in another 5 minutes repeatedly, or allows an input. I realized I probably got dc'd one night because of that, and it didn't relogin again.
> 
> Anyways, so far I made 80 million, but got 2 accounts banned. Still worth it, considering i only really botted for 20 hours. Found some better setups so probably will rack in a lot more


haSetLogin should already handle this... in fact disconnecting my network is how i tested this feature to avoid hitting too many input limit errors and getting flagged  :Smile: 





> suggestion: add in config path to user.log file plz and option not to overwrite it every time.


the user.log is mainly just intended simple debugging/output. you can use the lua provided libraries for more manual control: Lua 5.2 Reference Manual - contents see file:* and io:*

----------


## 825923590

man where are u from ?

----------


## slained

Yea hasetlogin works I know, but it only tries a few times and then stops attempting doesn't it? I'm talking about being disconnected for more than 5 minutes.

----------


## ChuiChu

it should be unlimited

----------


## alcor75

Newerminde, i found it :

tnx you and you are my hero as always..

----------


## alexey777

need this bot a eng language in game? also I have ru-ru client

----------


## jerloz

just a quick question, i want to log down the items i bought with all the stat, somehow I'm quite confused on how to use the haItemStat correctly and I'm fairly confused... sorry for being noob

Also is there a pause function I can create? when i wana check what i bought, i dont wana start the bot alllll over again (since im running some countdown function for random sleeps)

thx in advance!!

----------


## alcor75

look in the bot named LogResults for some exemple on how to log.

----------


## ChuiChu

> need this bot a eng language in game? also I have ru-ru client


msg ALiENZZ. he reported saving scripts in UTF and having it work with ru text..




> just a quick question, i want to log down the items i bought with all the stat, somehow I'm quite confused on how to use the haItemStat correctly and I'm fairly confused... sorry for being noob
> 
> Also is there a pause function I can create? when i wana check what i bought, i dont wana start the bot alllll over again (since im running some countdown function for random sleeps)
> 
> thx in advance!!


what alcor said and BestMojo for use of haItemStat. use haAlert to stop/continue a script (thats what i do)

----------


## ztnko

deleted....

----------


## slained

Yea I got stuck here, i always do. I think it times out because of the error message? I had it try to login rapidly 5 times at once one time. Can you recheck or point me to where i can edit the delays and loops for the code?

----------


## ChuiChu

its an infinite loop... and thats the popup message i test on (when its DC) anyway im doing a relogin review now so ill check into it.

----------


## ztnko

local acc = haGetAccount()
haLog(acc)

nothing in log

----------


## slained

i get another msg too i think ill leave it over night and ill ss the next msg i get

----------


## jerloz

Just wondering if my code works...

(Create random break after certain loops)
local countshortbreak = 0
local shortbreak = math.random(35,55)

while true do
countshortbreak = countshortbreak + 1
if countshortbreak > shortbreak then
haLog('Short break @ ' .. os.clock())
countshortbreak = 0
shortbreak = math.random(35,55)
haSleep(300000, 600000)
haLog('Short break ended @ ' .. os.clock())
end

(buyout function with item logging)

function buyOut()
haSleep(200)
haListSelect(1)
haLog('NAME: ' .. item.name)
haLog('TYPE: ' .. item.type)
haLog('PRICE: ' .. item.buyout)
for i, stat in pairs(item.stats) do
haLog('STAT: ' .. stat.value1 .. ' (' .. stat.text .. ')')
end
haBuyout()
haSleep(200)
end

will these work? or it wont? please advice! thanks a lot

----------


## jerloz

im really new to programming, basically from scratch... so appreciate any of your help!

----------


## ChuiChu

um... try it?  :Smile: .. if youre just testing i would comment out haBuyout (and replace with an haAlert or something)

----------


## jerloz

trying out this log thing, just doesnt work so well for me... 
just a suggestion to add a pause hot key =)

----------


## ztnko

in 9.17 also

local acc = haGetAccount()
haLog(acc)

nothing in log

in all tests that i made *acc == nil* always...

----------


## ChuiChu

do you have a standard US client?

----------


## r3v3ng3r

can i use it for bids? or only for buyout?

----------


## ztnko

> do you have a standard US client?


 no it's russian account modified with http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...ed-1-04-a.html (Language patch by Juma [ruRU to enUS] updated for 1.04) to get english language.

----------


## rawkers

Is it possible to use this bot on two clients at the same time?

----------


## ChuiChu

> can i use it for bids? or only for buyout?


yes



> no it's russian account modified with http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...ed-1-04-a.html (Language patch by Juma [ruRU to enUS] updated for 1.04) to get english language.


well ill mess around and see if i can get it to screw up if i change language or something



> Is it possible to use this bot on two clients at the same time?


yes

----------


## Gunba

Hi,

Is it possible that the searching behaviour can be sped up? It seems to take quite a while to input the unique item and buyout names. A solution to this issue that I have been using in my AHK bot is changing the item names/search values while the client is waiting for a response from the server on a search.

This means you actually search and THEN change the item parameters (with the assumption that there was a search parameter previously typed in beforehand - this would require some sort of rubbish input such as setting the buyout to 1 on the first cycle. As I currently understand it implementing this behaviour is impossible as currently it will wait for the search results before executing any other code?

----------


## awp2004

it doesnt matter as long as youre not gettin input limit. Which require more than a whole second. And to answer your question more preciously, u jsut have to place it right, and it will not disturb your search effectiveness at all.

----------


## CHandest

Hey. I am trying to get HappyAuction to work with RU clients. I've read about the issues both here and at blizzhackers - seems like you need to change .lua files into .utf files. I am just not exactly sure which files I specific need to change. If I change main.lua into main.utf, happyauction.exe won't find main.lua ofc. 

Converting the RU client into an english language would be the easiest, but seems like ppl are getting banned using this method. 


Hope a kind soul can help :-)

----------


## Gunba

> it doesnt matter as long as youre not gettin input limit. Which require more than a whole second. And to answer your question more preciously, u jsut have to place it right, and it will not disturb your search effectiveness at all.


The bot is capable of logging in after hitting input limit anyway, so speeding up the bot is obviously useful. I tried multiple script structures, and getting the bot to search, enter new values and then actually wait for the search results seems to be impossible.

----------


## CHandest

> no it's russian account modified with http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...ed-1-04-a.html to get english language.


You haven't got banned yet? They ban you instantly for using the language patch - look at the last few pages in http://www.********ers.com/forum/dia...ror-8x-23.html.

You should use the RU client changing the .lua files into .utf files instead - heard it should work (not gemminer though) - just dunno which files to change exactly :-)

----------


## mrbondad

any guide for set up this bot? tanks

----------


## ztnko

another bug - sometimes item.dps == 0 for weapons... i made a simple test - one script for 2 different virtual machines - on one item.dps works fine, on another == 0 everytime... vms was identical...

----------


## ChuiChu

doh thought i did enough testing with that one... that with latest version?

and i think i fixed haGetAccount() for sure this time. sometimes these involve a memory position that i think is static that even after reopening d3 10 times in different ways it sticks... then the 11th time it doesnt lol.

----------


## ztnko

item.dps bug with 9.16 and 9.17 versions - doesn't test lower

p.s. test 9.15 - works fine - correct item.dps

----------


## ChuiChu

k thanks, that helps actually  :Smile: 




> Hi,
> 
> Is it possible that the searching behaviour can be sped up? It seems to take quite a while to input the unique item and buyout names. A solution to this issue that I have been using in my AHK bot is changing the item names/search values while the client is waiting for a response from the server on a search.
> 
> This means you actually search and THEN change the item parameters (with the assumption that there was a search parameter previously typed in beforehand - this would require some sort of rubbish input such as setting the buyout to 1 on the first cycle. As I currently understand it implementing this behaviour is impossible as currently it will wait for the search results before executing any other code?


ill look into speeding these up. i never gave them an optimization review like i did other things like search results item scanning... which is like 5x faster now than it used to be  :Smile: 




> Hey. I am trying to get HappyAuction to work with RU clients. I've read about the issues both here and at blizzhackers - seems like you need to change .lua files into .utf files. I am just not exactly sure which files I specific need to change. If I change main.lua into main.utf, happyauction.exe won't find main.lua ofc. 
> 
> Converting the RU client into an english language would be the easiest, but seems like ppl are getting banned using this method. 
> 
> 
> Hope a kind soul can help :-)


i dont think just changing the extension will make a difference. someone (axazol) on blizzhackers in the earlier pages seemed to have this working. starting here: Blizzhackers &bull; View topic - [AH Bot] HappyAuction (ignore the attachments though, theyre c++ source for old version of HA which has since been rewritten)

anyway i can look at this. just gotta swap languages and let it download 3gigs (on my dsl  :Frown: )

----------


## ChuiChu

> item.dps bug with 9.16 and 9.17 versions - doesn't test lower
> 
> p.s. test 9.15 - works fine - correct item.dps


which script are you using btw

----------


## ztnko

for tests i use

haListSelect(1)
local item = haItem()
haLog(item.dps)

----------


## ztnko

9.18



this item was bought with *if haItemStat('Intelligence').value1 > 70*

but i can't reproduct this bug in tests

----------


## ztnko

bug 9.18

after 2nd run - it doesn't write in user1.log at all

----------


## S0ul3r

Anyone can do Tutorial how to setup the bot to make some profits?

----------


## Anagath

Hey guys,

ChuiChu, thanks for the great work ( even tho i am gonna ask a stupid question :P )

How does this bot get configured ? Where do i put the stats of the items i want to snipe and all that ? 
Also, are there any ready scripts ? I know this way there is more competition, but atleast so we can see how to start.

And if its not too much to ask, how do you guys estimate the prices ?

Cheers

----------


## ChuiChu

> 9.18
> 
> 
> 
> this item was bought with *if haItemStat('Intelligence').value1 > 70*
> 
> but i can't reproduct this bug in tests


can you post/pm the full code where this fails. i just tried a search on that specific unique with that specific value and it seemed fine for all of them but i may be doing it differently.

i see logging bug + text input stuff being too fast... so ill post a hotfix update soon  :Smile:

----------


## eminence

Most people aren't coders, so can't you include a GUI or at the very least some default settings and better instructions on what needs to be modified? I've looked through the threads and haven't found anything like this, unless I'm missing it somewhere feel free to point it out.

----------


## ChuiChu

it comes with a ready to go sample bot similar to all other AH bots. beyond that its a scripting interface so i cant really wrap a gui around it. see the readme for all instructions.

----------


## Juvengod

ChuiChu i have problem with Snipebuyout, coz it search then just go on item and don't buy it! Could u post here script just to search and buy first position he found ? Please  :Smile:

----------


## jerloz

> chuichu i have problem with snipebuyout, coz it search then just go on item and don't buy it! Could u post here script just to search and buy first position he found ? Please


read the readme!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nemesis3

so i'm guessing chui is siding with the "program it yourself." guys?

----------


## BlizzPaysMyBills

Do you realize that this with interface would mean the end of botting for everyone?

----------


## alcor75

> so i'm guessing chui is siding with the "program it yourself." guys?


I believe and deeply hope yes.

Nothing personal and i'm sure the same is for chui.

The point of this tool if to exposing key AH operations to be used in LUA functions. nothing else, if you are interested, you are welcome to use it, otherwise..salute.
If you are looking for a "Get me Rich" Button, pls look elsewhere.

Once again nothing personal, competition is the problem. 

/bow

----------


## nemesis3

no... the bot will continue, but easier to use, like the other 100 bots out there, chui just seems to be favoring his fellow programmers

----------


## Sehae

I just think we have a retarded forum troll here, sadly, spamming our topic.

----------


## msk380

> I just think we have a retarded forum troll here, sadly, spamming our topic.


I wish there were a "kickout from the forum" button, or "this comment corrupts the thread" button for which five or so accumulation deletes the comment  :Smile:

----------


## ChuiChu

im not favoring anyone... and i provide simple bots you dont need to edit that do basic stuff.

beyond that its not really possible to wrap a UI around this.... or itd take too much work

----------


## msk380

> im not favoring anyone... and i provide simple bots you dont need to edit that do basic stuff.
> 
> beyond that its not really possible to wrap a UI around this.... or itd take too much work


Amen!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## jumbowombo

> no... the bot will continue, but easier to use, like the other 100 bots out there, chui just seems to be favoring his fellow programmers


so go and use those other programs you're referring to. Chui gives you fishing rod here, not the fish itself, is it really so hard to understand that you can't have ui in program like this?

ChuiChu, once again thank you for your work, most of our community here (apparently troll spamming reached ownedcore) really appreciate what you've done for us. just wanted to say that you have my utmost respect, sir.

----------


## ztnko

eh... nobody want to share their secrets about automated items trading  :Frown:

----------


## knightxii

> eh... nobody want to share their secrets about automated items trading


lol that's probably because they either dont have that problem yet due to being small time botters, OR they are doing it manually themselves haha

----------


## ztnko

i know somebody already solve this problem  :Smile:

----------


## unrealaz

It's quite easy to sell. You have a iterate stash function and a sell function.
Search stash for item. Save stats. Search stats. Drop 10% of price. Sell item.

----------


## ztnko

> It's quite easy to sell. You have a iterate stash function and a sell function.
> Search stash for item. Save stats. Search stats. Drop 10% of price. Sell item.


 may be you skip all info about how easy is to buy also and immediately jump to the section when you easy trade items and gold via accounts?

----------


## knightxii

> Has anyone used both this and Blizzkrieg ah bot? What are the major differences and which do you prefer?


Blizzkrieg, hands down. HA is a junk  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## BlizzPaysMyBills

Blizzkrieg .. that slow crap ? Or was that "private" version better?

----------


## knightxii

There's a reason why you wake up and see 80% of desired items being failed.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  I'll leave it at that.

----------


## nemesis3

whatever chui side with the rich folk then

----------


## msk380

Recently, one of my credible source told me how Chinese are sniping and bidding all the imba items across the servers (including eu ans us) and getting those items sold on Chinese D3 item trade websites. I figured out how they did it, believe me it is something i imagined before but never thought such method would exist until i heard from my friend. Simply put, there is no way we, ha users, can compete with such method. So, i submitted a ticket to blizzard explaining how it's being done. They replied me that they are investigating now. I hope this could be the end of it. I can't tell you the details of how, but it's nothing like what we talked about. No need to thank me . I just wanted to give you all a good news.

----------


## Sehae

This is great and bad news at the same time... it was clear that the chinese have invaded the markets with something stronger than us, but the questions is - are Blizzard going to do something about this... Because this is not 100% sure  :Frown: 

I just hope you succeed with the mission of ****ing them up for at least some time.... until they come up with something new

----------


## msk380

> This is great and bad news at the same time... it was clear that the chinese have invaded the markets with something stronger than us, but the questions is - are Blizzard going to do something about this... Because this is not 100% sure 
> 
> I just hope you succeed with the mission of ****ing them up for at least some time.... until they come up with something new


Oh, blizzard should definitely do something about this. If we could say ha is somehow/sorta illegal, this chinese method is utterly illegal. This is a part of the reason i decided not to utilize it myself. The other parts include technical but solvable issues and my love for master chui and ha fellas. If blizzard does nothing about this matter, this could easily be a lawsuit. I myself will file a legal case unless i decide to utilize the method myself. Lemme know anyone is down for the petition lol.

----------


## alcor75

Banned all mine accounts!
pls tell blizz i'm not a chines but i'm from euro, they took the wrong person  :Smile:

----------


## ztnko

> So, i submitted a ticket to blizzard explaining how it's being done. They replied me that they are investigating now. I hope this could be the end of it. No need to thank me .


 nice joke  :Smile:  or may be it's not that funny as all this bullshit about mystical chinese botters who will kill all...

----------


## DripDropFun

> Recently, one of my credible source told me how Chinese are sniping and bidding all the imba items across the servers (including eu ans us) and getting those items sold on Chinese D3 item trade websites. I figured out how they did it, believe me it is something i imagined before but never thought such method would exist until i heard from my friend. Simply put, there is no way we, ha users, can compete with such method. So, i submitted a ticket to blizzard explaining how it's being done. They replied me that they are investigating now. I hope this could be the end of it. I can't tell you the details of how, but it's nothing like what we talked about. No need to thank me . I just wanted to give you all a good news.



I think... not a good idea for HA users. Blizz will investigate all involved AH things - include HA.

and.... this can be possible - you subm. ticket to blizz about the method, and the Chinese subm. ticket to bliizz about HA - all died in ashes.



a thief calls a police to catch a theif ?? 

..... humm.......  :Frown:

----------


## msk380

how do you erase this thing.  :Frown:

----------


## msk380

@ztnko it is up to you to believe or not. btw, have you been successful in buying out or 2-bil bidding items that are worth more than $2000 dollars recently? what was your success rate? 
I know the chinese are doing their method more rigorously here in asia than in other servers, but many fellow botters reported me of failing the auction or not even seeing the ranker-level items on AH recently. From what i have heard and understood, with there method, the imba items disapear before they even become available on ah. 

@ Drip it is very unlikely that the report will harm ha botters because the method I am talking about is totally different, not even remotely close to what we do with HA. I see the irony here, but I thought it would be beneficial for all ha botters. It's more "benevolence unacknowledged or unthanked", than "a thief calls a police to catch a thief". 

I make more $$$ out of this bot than any member of this forum. Still I cared for you all and risked my being exposed by submitting the report. I will try to be careful of giving out such a vital info or any tips from now on.

----------


## spammero

> Recently, one of my credible source told me how Chinese are sniping and bidding all the imba items across the servers (including eu ans us) and getting those items sold on Chinese D3 item trade websites. I figured out how they did it, believe me it is something i imagined before but never thought such method would exist until i heard from my friend. Simply put, there is no way we, ha users, can compete with such method. So, i submitted a ticket to blizzard explaining how it's being done. They replied me that they are investigating now. I hope this could be the end of it. I can't tell you the details of how, but it's nothing like what we talked about. No need to thank me . I just wanted to give you all a good news.


Sorry but this chinese method doesnt exist, I have one 1500$-2000$ sniped item atm on my main seller acc: {DELETED LINK  :Big Grin: } and I posted a few times on GAH until 10sec before become available on ah. No one bought/steal my item.

Maybe items are on different IP server before become available on AH but this method would be hard and i dont think chinese ppl use this... anyway items are cheap nowadays and less people are playing, also DB had 2 banwaves in 1 month. Less nice items are available on AH and less people are playing nowadays.

----------


## DripDropFun

> @ztnko it is up to you to believe or not. btw, have you been successful in buying out or 2-bil bidding items that are worth more than $2000 dollars recently? what was your success rate? 
> I know the chinese are doing their method more rigorously here in asia than in other servers, but many fellow botters reported me of failing the auction or not even seeing the ranker-level items on AH recently. From what i have heard and understood, with there method, the imba items disapear before they even become available on ah. 
> 
> @ Drip it is very unlikely that the report will harm ha botters because the method I am talking about is totally different, not even remotely close to what we do with HA. I see the irony here, but I thought it would be beneficial for all ha botters. It's more "benevolence unacknowledged or unthanked", than "a thief calls a police to catch a thief". 
> 
> I make more $$$ out of this bot than any member of this forum. Still I cared for you all and risked my being exposed by submitting the report. I will try to be careful of giving out such a vital info or any tips from now on.




eeerrr....

If you report to Blizz any illegal method about AH,(the method is not the point) the reports have to necessarily include "ABOUT AH"
When Blizz think "oh, illegal activity is exist in AH, huh?" they will concentrate forcus on all AH botters not only in your server, but also surely investigate throughout servers.
I dunno how much money you are making in your server(and its not important....) but your reports can make every HA users risky. that's what I concern about.



think about this.

a BlizzKrieg user subm. a ticket about HA users. cuz HA is more powerful so they can't compete again HA users.



same thing.

from Blizz point of view, the mystic Chiness method and HA and Blizzkrieg - all the same - ILLEGAL.




It is better not to attract the notice of Blizz as much as possible  :Frown:

----------


## ztnko

> I make more $$$ out of this bot than any member of this forum.


 yeah 3d nice joke on one page from one person...  :Smile:

----------


## msk380

@spammero please check the price on the item you posted. That fury is around $200 here. Despite of the server difference, I don't think that items should be priced beyond $1000. I do sometime get lucky, too. but trust me, I used to snipe or bid at least twenty $1000 worth items a week. it's down to one or two. low number of players does not explain such huge drop. still, believe it or not, it is upto you sir. 

@drip I do admit that there is a possibility that my report could've insinuated ah botting, but I was not stupid enough to mention any of the following words in the report: ha, bot, ah botting, DripDropFun  :Smile:  As I said earlier, and I will accentuate the point again; what chinese ppl utilize is totally different from ha and any other ah botting. It cannot even be called botting, it's something else. For god's sake, they don't even have their D3 auction house on their screen. Plus, blizz is well aware of the existence of ha and many other ah bots and thousands of ah macroes. why do you think they are not coming up with some decent prevention method, other than periodical bans, to eradicate all the ah botter yet? please think about it. 

for those of you so eager to prove me wrong, I will give you a hint on the chinese method and I hope everyone could come to reality and comprehend the situation we are in.

FIVE MINUTOS!!!!!

p.s. I will not give you any further info on the method, nor will I react to any further folliness. and @ztnko sir, I do make a lot more than you do.

----------


## DripDropFun

> @spammero please check the price on the item you posted. That fury is around $200 here. Despite of the server difference, I don't think that items should be priced beyond $1000. I do sometime get lucky, too. but trust me, I used to snipe or bid at least twenty $1000 worth items a week. it's down to one or two. low number of players does not explain such huge drop. still, believe it or not, it is upto you sir. 
> 
> @drip I do admit that there is a possibility that my report could've insinuated ah botting, but I was not stupid enough to mention any of the following words in the report: ha, bot, ah botting, DripDropFun  As I said earlier, and I will accentuate the point again; what chinese ppl utilize is totally different from ha and any other ah botting. It cannot even be called botting, it's something else. For god's sake, they don't even have their D3 auction house on their screen. Plus, blizz is well aware of the existence of ha and many other ah bots and thousands of ah macroes. why do you think they are not coming up with some decent prevention method, other than periodical bans, to eradicate all the ah botter yet? please think about it. 
> 
> for those of you so eager to prove me wrong, I will give you a hint on the chinese method and I hope everyone could come to reality and comprehend the situation we are in.
> 
> FIVE MINUTOS!!!!!
> 
> p.s. I will not give you any further info on the method, nor will I react to any further folliness. and @ztnko sir, I do make a lot more than you do.




If you didn't metion such words in your reports, then.. what a relief!


but as you know, despite of so many bans and preventions, I wanna accentuate again, the "FOCUS" of Blizz.
we have to be silent as possible as we can.
noise is BAD thing to all of us.


and... dude. 

don't be greedy.

I also make around 1000~1500$ / week, and I'm satisfied with it.
you can spoile the whole pie with heavy-dark(?)-competition.
make your mind in peace with making free-money  :Smile:  its soooooo good enough friend!!!!

----------


## spammero

> @spammero please check the price on the item you posted. That fury is around $200 here. Despite of the server difference, I don't think that items should be priced beyond $1000. I do sometime get lucky, too. but trust me, I used to snipe or bid at least twenty $1000 worth items a week. it's down to one or two. low number of players does not explain such huge drop. still, believe it or not, it is upto you sir. 
> 
> @drip I do admit that there is a possibility that my report could've insinuated ah botting, but I was not stupid enough to mention any of the following words in the report: ha, bot, ah botting, DripDropFun  As I said earlier, and I will accentuate the point again; what chinese ppl utilize is totally different from ha and any other ah botting. It cannot even be called botting, it's something else. For god's sake, they don't even have their D3 auction house on their screen. Plus, blizz is well aware of the existence of ha and many other ah bots and thousands of ah macroes. why do you think they are not coming up with some decent prevention method, other than periodical bans, to eradicate all the ah botter yet? please think about it. 
> 
> for those of you so eager to prove me wrong, I will give you a hint on the chinese method and I hope everyone could come to reality and comprehend the situation we are in.
> 
> FIVE MINUTOS!!!!!
> 
> p.s. I will not give you any further info on the method, nor will I react to any further folliness. and @ztnko sir, I do make a lot more than you do.


lol this fury is not worth 200$ only on EU, 200$ range is 1180-1200 dps with 80+ CD/socket but my fury have 1280+ dps, 80+ CD/socket and 0.24aps (it's top 3 eu), I have two 25-30b private offers atm... anyway i dont think on mystic alternate IP server method used by chinese ppl for buy items before become available on AH.




> don't be greedy.


Agree, Im satisfied with 200-400€ daily with a few bots running.

----------


## msk380

Pardon me if I appeared too greedy or cocky. I am happy with status quo, too. I was just nostalgic about a bit more glamorous days back then  :Smile:  Again, I just wanted to give you all heads up, or possible explanation of recent drop of items snipes/bids. I take your concerns, and I apologize for what could negatively affect us in the future because of my report. I will not file any further complaint or submit report or follow up on their replies, etc. We will all be silently happy here, happy auctioning  :Smile:

----------


## knightxii

> Pardon me if I appeared too greedy or cocky. I am happy with status quo, too. I was just nostalgic about a bit more glamorous days back then  Again, I just wanted to give you all heads up, or possible explanation of recent drop of items snipes/bids. I take your concerns, and I apologize for what could negatively affect us in the future because of my report. I will not file any further complaint or submit report or follow up on their replies, etc. We will all be silently happy here, happy auctioning


I believe there's a possibility the 5-minutes exploit is still out there and I believe what you have suggested the Chinese are doing.
Blizz has F'ed up before with the 5-minutes auction posting rules (remmeber about 3 to 4 patches back, ppl could buy dirt cheap $100 mistake post when people accidentally post it up as 100gold in the GAH). I'm sure there's another way to grab exploit those one. Blizz devs are quite retarded. I woudn't put it past them for having some loophole around the 5-minutes rules again. 

There have been quite a few reports on the D3 forums regarding AH Bugs where people bought items but never got money OR people sold items but never got their money. Perhaps the bug caused that to happen. Either way, thanks for letting us know about your investigation and I hope that Blizz will do something about it so the race would at least be fairer.  :Smile: 

Now, if I can someone gets my brain warped around finding this 5-minutes auction bug... lol

----------


## DripDropFun

and.... I should mention about the "mystic method".

the method is so easy to imagine to game-related-engineers  :Smile: 
not need even D3 clients, does it?


but... beilive me.
Its not that easy.

need big money and time and........ good reverse-engineers to make it.

think about what Chui tried to do - reading from memory directly bypassing tooltip info.
it was hard thing to even master Chui himself.
(this is totally differ from the method, but I wanna emphasize how difficult knowing the whole structure is)


same. If they succeeded P***** S******, then.... 

let them go dude.

Even though Blizz bann the chiness and their method
They can change their method so easily (just giving it a little change - similar to HA against every patch)
- I can 1000000000% SURE  :Smile: 

and... lawsuit? US law have no power in chiness territories  :Frown:

----------


## DripDropFun

@ msk380 / that's right! Haaaappyyy AUUUUCCTIOOONing!!!

@ knightxii / "so the race would at least be fairer" -> hahaha you make HA users big smile, dude  :Big Grin: 


btw, you guys thought about the exploit?
what I mentioned is bigger-scale method - more powerful and... more(?) ILLEGAL lol


exploit can be completely useless so easilly and never usable it again in online games.
as soon as Blizz knows about it, will stop instantly  :Smile: 



p.s. so many posts! (thx msk380 haha)
it will be good to hear friend-botters are doing. how about your status? banns... any news?

----------


## Sehae

The quantity of reallygreat items in the AH is not lower now, it is just that we don;t even get to see them. It's that simple and this is the moment when you miss an item and don't even get a failed report, about which I was talking before.
I am also making good money (more than 1k euro weekly if this is good enough for you) and have uttermost respect for Chui and the community here and I also respect fair competition. Reporting AH bugs that are exploitable does not make us endangered in any way. Otherwise, when chinese expand even more we will all lose even more of our potential profits. 
Cheers.

----------


## alcor75

Pls let end this pointless wall of text pls.

If they code a tiny client(possible but highly improbable) they are good, /bow to that coder, but i can't see how that could help, if not for have 100 bot in 1 computer.

There is nothing like " the five minute list!!!! "..why the hell should those info leave the server? those don't travel until the 5 minutes is expired, then they are sent, so A: the chines megabrain live inside the cluster... B: you are in rage with competitors and you need a scapegoat.

I invite Chui to pls share a little of what he learned digging the client, on this matter, friend chui, do you believe something like this exist?

If you fletch 1000 dollars or euros per week, you should stop buy drugs and pile them for a house, and probably even stop share info (but if you were, you probably already know.)

----------


## knightxii

My theory is, the 5-minutes rule is applied on the items as a visibility-flag. Not sure if this is correct but for now this is my theory. What this visibility-flag does is, it prevents the item to be shown on the Auction house. VISIBILITY only controls whether AH-user can see the items on the auction house. There's a possibility that the items is already on the AH server and can be accessed without being "VISIBLE". If you can dig into memory writing, editing, and force the items to be bought (just like how one would hack bid-only items and turn it into a buy-out and steal the item before bidding time expires - FYI this exploit has existed before and many have reported it). Things like this exist due to Blizzard brilliant/retarded dev team.

----------


## alcor75

> My theory is, the 5-minutes rule is applied on the items as a visibility-flag. Not sure if this is correct but for now this is my theory. What this visibility-flag does is, it prevents the item to be shown on the Auction house. VISIBILITY only controls whether AH-user can see the items on the auction house. There's a possibility that the items is already on the AH server and can be accessed without being "VISIBLE". If you can dig into memory writing, editing, and force the items to be bought (just like how one would hack bid-only items and turn it into a buy-out and steal the item before bidding time expires - FYI this exploit has existed before and many have reported it). Things like this exist due to Blizzard brilliant/retarded dev team.


Sci-Fi 

"We are not who you are looking for...."

----------


## nemesis3

rusher clear ur inbox

----------


## sinza

Stop cry, there are now 10 times more people farming ah.

August will be very long.

----------


## RodeoRaider

Why do you guys waste your time with this Chinese-uber-hacker theory? Why don't you just put something that is of high value and easy to evaluate even for a noob botter (i.e, a 190 stat 9 6.0 Mempo) on the GAH and see if the item got bought within the initial 5 minutes? I tried with 2 items and saw nothing.

----------


## RodeoRaider

No one is commenting on the Chinese-uber-hacker theory anymore?  :Big Grin:

----------


## ChuiChu

lol whats been happening here? CN uber hax?

update: i have HA fully reworked now and mostly tested (all functions) except it still needs a retest on multiclient and in different locales. also haFilterType is currently disabled until i redo it to be locale-indep

if anyone needs it as i describe let me know and ill post an update... otherwise ill keep plugging away  :Big Grin:

----------


## msk380

Thx Chui! You Are the Best!!!!

----------


## spammero

> lol whats been happening here? CN uber hax?
> 
> update: i have HA fully reworked now and mostly tested (all functions) except it still needs a retest on multiclient and in different locales. also haFilterType is currently disabled until i redo it to be locale-indep
> 
> if anyone needs it as i describe let me know and ill post an update... otherwise ill keep plugging away


Thx Chui! upload new version plz, I want test this :P

----------


## RodeoRaider

> Thx Chui! You Are the Best!!!!


Any update on the chinese uber hacker topic? Has any of you tried putting some valuable items on AH to test as I mentioned?  :Smile:

----------


## ChuiChu

k beta 43 posted...

whats the uber hacker stuff? i dont follow diablo news much other than patch notes :P

----------


## RodeoRaider

> k beta 43 posted...
> 
> whats the uber hacker stuff? i dont follow diablo news much other than patch notes :P


Well, there is a rumor that the chinese found a way to buy items when they are still in their 1st 5 minutes, thus the buy in rate of everyone is reduced a lot these days :P.

----------


## RodeoRaider

Hi Chuichu,

Initial testing for me shows that the bot bought an item that is not specified in my script.

----------


## Fgura

Same results as the previous beta version:

1. haListIterate() doesnt work correctly. It Iterates random instead as I set.
2. Snipe items with wrong stats which are not added to my script.
3. Can't start from the menu.

Thank you Chui for your great work!

----------


## ChuiChu

1. random in what way? also note that haListIterate is now a lua function... it wraps around the new manual control api (see Core/Old.lua).
2. let me know a specific item+stats so i know if its stat specific or general. ill setup a script now to hunt for certain stat items to test this.
- some sample script code would help greatly here too
3 you mean from the main lobby screen?
4. ill give this some more testing... i thought bliz changed it so you just cant query as often eliminating input limits.

reason for rework is to fix a bunch of issues, performance, stability, and make future features+updates much simpler. i do expect a few kinks however since its nearly all new code

edit: one more question... which language is this? i havent tested outside en much. thats probably the reason

----------


## BlizzPaysMyBills

-reloging doesn't work, it just relogs and script is not restarted (old version did this too if i tried to force starting the script over instead of continuing)

-it is not faster imo, only filling/switching of filters is faster , otherwise the old bot is faster for me (more searches per given period of time with the same script)

-it is returning nil instead of 0 if the value on item is not found? i have some of my scripts constructed around 0 if item has no stat i am searching for, now i get error that i do some operations with nil values, i was not used to get that error and my scripts worked, now they are not working ...

-buying of wrong items was there before, now it does it more often, if you touch/move the window it sometimes misses some filters... it is more buggy than before due to faster fliters (probably), old bot did this too + it did it sometimes after reloging (just missed 1 filter after reloging from time to time), i have this solved in my scripts so it can never buy the wrong item, but it slows my buying down by checking the stats on items before buying them

----------


## ChuiChu

- i want to know how u guys get the input limits now. i tried to just loop on search and list iterate but it just slows down eventually, but doesnt input limit out. my only way to test this now is to force a disconnect error instead (very similar to input limit condition)

- whats the specific case script style... a set filters + buyout loop? like SnipeBuyout? i plan to do performance comparison tests next between this version and old one.

- if you mean with haFilterStat() it will only return nil if the last item operation failed. i can change it to the original however

- touching the window WILL mess it up and theres noway around it. im planning on simply halting the bot if any user input is detected... but if thats not the only case for it getting wrong items let me know if its something consistent or random. as long as the filters are set correctly it should have no affect on the rest of the bots operation.


as always plz send/pm scripts (or specific sections) that are misbehaving its the best way for me to reproduce  :Smile:

----------


## a1rborne

Trying to start the bot i get derp error
LUA Fail:
Lua/Main.lua.2: attempt to call global 'HaSetGlobalDelay' (a nil value)

I tried with
haSetGlobalDelay()
haSetGlobalDelay(0)
haSetGlobalDelay(n) n - any number, same result, bot wont start

----------


## alcor75

HA43b Bugreport:

If i run diablo 3 client, then run HA then hit Ctrl-F12 (the one i use to start) the client will not log me in, i need to log in manually at least once to start the bot, previous version was able to log me in stright on, and i believe it is the way we all wish you will make at release..

Something tell me this is something me and you have already discussed, something about memory not loaded at begin, but i really hope you find a more cool solution, like a first log in and log out...


Still digging other stuffs.....

----------


## unrealaz

Chui Chui to get input limit reached do this:
while true
hasearch()
haListSelect(1) 
end

It should get you disconected after 20 searches. Also global delay = 0

----------


## ChuiChu

> Trying to start the bot i get derp error
> LUA Fail:
> Lua/Main.lua.2: attempt to call global 'HaSetGlobalDelay' (a nil value)
> 
> I tried with
> haSetGlobalDelay()
> haSetGlobalDelay(0)
> haSetGlobalDelay(n) n - any number, same result, bot wont start


make sure lowercase h




> Chui Chui to get input limit reached do this:
> while true
> hasearch()
> haListSelect(1) 
> end
> 
> It should get you disconected after 20 searches. Also global delay = 0


hmm i wonder what the difference for me is. i simply get "no items found" and a longer delay and never input limit

also when this happens does it just get stuck at the error message... or does it get to the login screen? if so do you see an error message? i just got that to happen with a forced disconnect (similar to input limit condition)




> HA43b Bugreport:
> 
> If i run diablo 3 client, then run HA then hit Ctrl-F12 (the one i use to start) the client will not log me in, i need to log in manually at least once to start the bot, previous version was able to log me in stright on, and i believe it is the way we all wish you will make at release..
> 
> Something tell me this is something me and you have already discussed, something about memory not loaded at begin, but i really hope you find a more cool solution, like a first log in and log out...
> 
> 
> Still digging other stuffs.....


its meant to start from login or from lobby now. does it not work at all from login screen or does it only go a certain way?

----------


## BlizzPaysMyBills

> Trying to start the bot i get derp error
> LUA Fail:
> Lua/Main.lua.2: attempt to call global 'HaSetGlobalDelay' (a nil value)
> 
> I tried with
> haSetGlobalDelay()
> haSetGlobalDelay(0)
> haSetGlobalDelay(n) n - any number, same result, bot wont start


I think i got this error too when i wanted to test it, you may need to include these new core. things to main.lua, worked for me when i added them:
require('Core.Api')
require('Core.Events')
require('Core.Old')

----------


## alcor75

> its meant to start from login or from lobby now. does it not work at all from login screen or does it only go a certain way?


It do nothing at all. i need to log in manually.


About the input limit:

the secret to relog and continue is probably here:



```
function haSetLoginReset(disable)
end
```

and i believe input limit is different from region to region, 2 patch ago, europe used to newer reach it, but return 0 items in the list, actually you reach input limit.

----------


## MerchantAB

https://i.imgur.com/x1qIJ5I.jpg

I reedited the cfg setting file. I changed the C.f12 hotkey as Autohotkey 2 and it doesn't show op the popupbox saying I need to reassign it... but HappyAuction no longer works.

----------


## phiseiler

That's a rogue-only item so far as I know.

----------


## unrealaz

@ChuiChu sorry for not beeing through. You have to select armor level 60 legendaries, 2b buyout, order by 1:11. After a few searches it doesn't return anything. After some time you should be kicked out. I haven't tried it like this in a long time but last time I searched/iterated too fast I received the input limit reached message.

----------


## a1rborne

> I think i got this error too when i wanted to test it, you may need to include these new core. things to main.lua, worked for me when i added them:
> require('Core.Api')
> require('Core.Events')
> require('Core.Old')


Yea, thx, apparently those were added, and i just replaced new main.lua with my old main.lua.

But now i get NOT IMPLEMENTED error before the start of the script, and one of the filters gets skipped.

----------


## ChuiChu

thats because haFilterType is not implemented yet in the beta. its one i need to give special attention to make it locale free.

----------


## alcor75

About the nil return, i vote for return 0, my script is around that return and would need to go down alot alot of lines to fix it... but i'll live with what you chose.

----------


## ChuiChu

its already back, just something i forgot to add back. trying to see what else i can find before i post another update  :Smile:

----------


## anglinruby

Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Orbiter87

Hey ChuiChu, do you plan on changing the core code of HA so that it can possibly break scripts running on .41? 

I feel I need to say that the bot is near perfect as it is and doesn't really need any changes done to it's core functionality as long as it isn't a bug.
However, new and separate functionality is of course more than welcome, in fact, you are already doing an outstanding job in regards to that. 

Utmost respect to you sir!

----------


## ChuiChu

im changing the implementation not the interface. it should remain 100% compatible with 41. however there is a new API and the old one simply wraps around it.


44b updated posted. thanks again for all those helping test it. once its stable ill write up the new API docs and finish haFilterType  :Smile:

----------


## alcor75

Look amazing!!!!!! 
It log in and history is loaded at first login.

It lock the mouse in the d3 window and you cant use the pc but i can live with it, need to test with 2 client.

Still digging.. pls give us .type and we are set for full hard test..  :Wink:

----------


## sinza

the lock mouse system fails with multiple clients

----------


## sinza

with full adapted script I dont need old.lua rigth?

----------


## ChuiChu

havent tested multiclient yet in this version... will do that next. i already know the issue with mouse lock not working for that

if you decide to use the new API completely yes... but let me document it first :P

----------


## ChuiChu

oops double post ^^

----------


## sinza

NP Im only trying to help

----------


## RodeoRaider

Hi Chuichu,

Before the new version is stable, can you please incorporate the red gem dps calculation fix into the stable v41? I am still losing a lot of golds everyday due to this bug  :Frown: .

----------


## ChuiChu

that feature requires the reworked code... plus new version nearly ready.

just ignore anything with red gems for now.

----------


## Fgura

Beta version:

Now it logs into my account after it reaches input limit but stuck at the lobby screen instead of entering to AH.

Any solution?

----------


## alcor75

> Beta version:
> 
> Now it logs into my account after it reaches input limit but stuck at the lobby screen instead of entering to AH.
> 
> Any solution?


Check you internet, this uppen b/c of lag usually, or ah is temporeneally down.

Chui, sometime this uppen, do you already check if the auction house button is greyed?

----------


## momozzz

> Hi Chuichu,
> 
> Before the new version is stable, can you please incorporate the red gem dps calculation fix into the stable v41? I am still losing a lot of golds everyday due to this bug .


Simply add a line to check the gem type to each of your buyout/bid restrictions. ln the readme it says:

- item.sockets: a list of socket objects containing:
- text: gem stat text. example: 'Dexterity'
- gem: gem type. example: 'Topaz'
- rank: gem rank. example: 14 for Radiant Star

So it isn't too hard to go from there until ChuiChu implements a universal fix for it.

@ChuiChu

This is more of human error/stupidity on my part but there seems to be a small loophole with people that are using modified SnipeBuyout setups and there's an item that meets stat requirements but doesn't fall beneath the maximum buyout set. l had accidentally hovered my mouse over said item which was overpriced and since the stat requirements were met, it ended up triggering haBuyout() on the actual item that was selected in data. l managed to find a way around it, but for brand new users, something like that might cause people to lose a bit of gold every now and then.

----------


## Fgura

> Check you internet, this uppen b/c of lag usually, or ah is temporeneally down.


Not really, the old version works perfectly with my script. With this beta version my bot doesn't start from the menu, unless I add the line haSetLogin('xxx', 'yyy') to my own SnipeBuyout.lua, but it stuck at the lobby screen. How can I force it to enter to the AH when it already logged into the lobby screen?

Thank you.

----------


## Sehae

> Not really, the old version works perfectly with my script. With this beta version my bot doesn't start from the menu, unless I add the line haSetLogin('xxx', 'yyy') to my own SnipeBuyout.lua, but it stuck at the lobby screen. How can I force it to enter to the AH when it already logged into the lobby screen?
> 
> Thank you.


I have the same problem, it happens with multiclient, the old versions go after a relog to the AH but this one stays stuck in the menu. This does not happen with a single client on. If anyone has a solution - please share it  :Smile:

----------


## ChuiChu

> Check you internet, this uppen b/c of lag usually, or ah is temporeneally down.
> 
> Chui, sometime this uppen, do you already check if the auction house button is greyed?


i just fixed this assuming the issue was only allowing 600 frames for the action to complete... or 10sec on a 60hz system. which with any lag would be not enough.

yes i poll on button status until its in the highlighted state

----------


## ChuiChu

> Simply add a line to check the gem type to each of your buyout/bid restrictions. ln the readme it says:
> 
> - item.sockets: a list of socket objects containing:
> - text: gem stat text. example: 'Dexterity'
> - gem: gem type. example: 'Topaz'
> - rank: gem rank. example: 14 for Radiant Star
> 
> So it isn't too hard to go from there until ChuiChu implements a universal fix for it.
> 
> ...


ya buyout just buys whatever was last selected... which can easily be whatever you manually clicked. however in the latest version i disable mouse input to d3 for duration of the script.

----------


## KillerJohn

Hi ChuiChu!
I'm not using your tool, because I'm noob for AH, but I looked into your AH history code, and found some "bugs".

*Auction history structure is based on it's type (sell = 1, buy = 2)*

your "xtime" field is
- @ +0x390 when type==buy & paid==0 (outbid)
- @ +0x2F0 when type==buy & paid>0 (purchased)
- @ +0x150 when type==sell


in case type==buy:
price @ +0x330
paid @ +0x450
if (paid > 0)
{
// purchased for "paid" amount of gold (paid = price - refund)
}
else
{
// outbid. the amount of gold you get back is "price". refund is zero
}

the number of items in an order is
- @ +0x2E8 (buy)
- @ +0xA0 (sell)

the number of actually sold commodities is @ +0x118

the "id" field you are using is something I can't recognize, but
OrderID is
- @ +0x350 (buy)
- @ +0x110 (sell)

Have a nice day!

----------


## stalkk

Hey, does anyone have version 42B still? My main.lua doesnt seem to work with the new 44 version (lots of stuff is nil value and it crashes) and i really want the fix to dps readings with ruby socketed weapons

----------


## Sehae

Does anyone have a solution for the problem, when the bot stalls in the lobby after a relog? Is there some command that would get it getting to the AH on its own and even by starting it before getting in the AH interface? I did not have this problem on the previous versions, but now it is very annoying.... :@
It is strange, because when I run the script even from the lobby the first time it enters the AH, but then upon relog - it does not. I have tried adding sleep delays at the events relog but still does nothing ...

----------


## ChuiChu

ill be posting another update shortly. once i know the exact relogin issue... i think i may have fixed it recently since it was only given 600 frames to fully complete (or 10sec on 60hz systems).




> Hey, does anyone have version 42B still? My main.lua doesnt seem to work with the new 44 version (lots of stuff is nil value and it crashes) and i really want the fix to dps readings with ruby socketed weapons


do not replace Main.lua. or at least include the first several lines of it in your original one.

----------


## ChuiChu

re: new chinese hack research

1. based on a simple wireshark packet received size comparison i concluded that the extra 5min delayed items are NOT sent to the user. i tested using the following method
1.1 search magic/amulet @ 101 buyout to force empty results
1.2 check response packet size (around 70 bytes total)
1.3 post some magic/amulets for 100 buyout
1.4 before 5mins search again @ 100 buyout (buyout values differ to refresh the search)
1.5 packet sizes are the same

2. so unless im missing something i concluded the hack involves sending a request to bnet that causes it to send the 5min list
2.1 so i gained access to unencrypted packets before theyre sent which i did just recently... will post again if i find something  :Smile: 
2.2 note: this will be an unsafe/lesssafe hack due to it stepping on warden's toes  :Wink: 

anyway if anyone has any detailed info on this plz post/pm  :Big Grin:

----------


## alcor75

.....WOW!..... :EEK!:

----------


## CHandest

> re: new chinese hack research
> 
> 1. based on a simple wireshark packet received size comparison i concluded that the extra 5min delayed items are NOT sent to the user. i tested using the following method
> 1.1 search magic/amulet @ 101 buyout to force empty results
> 1.2 check response packet size (around 70 bytes total)
> 1.3 post some magic/amulets for 100 buyout
> 1.4 before 5mins search again @ 100 buyout (buyout values differ to refresh the search)
> 1.5 packet sizes are the same
> 
> ...


So awesome somethings is being done.

----------


## Sehae

The stall after the relog has something to do with the resetting of the script imho, but I can't seem to get it woring... it is not connected with FPS or lag or anything...

----------


## RodeoRaider

> re: new chinese hack research
> 
> 1. based on a simple wireshark packet received size comparison i concluded that the extra 5min delayed items are NOT sent to the user. i tested using the following method
> 1.1 search magic/amulet @ 101 buyout to force empty results
> 1.2 check response packet size (around 70 bytes total)
> 1.3 post some magic/amulets for 100 buyout
> 1.4 before 5mins search again @ 100 buyout (buyout values differ to refresh the search)
> 1.5 packet sizes are the same
> 
> ...


Nice work, Chuichu! In my opinion, the best way to test if this chinese hack method even exists is by putting on AH an item that obviously should be snipe at 2b, extremely easy to code that the hacker should not miss it. A mediocre 9ias 6cc mempo is a good example.

I tested it myself and the mempo wasn't sniped, I canceled the auction after 4.5 mins. I am on US server. Strangely, no one tested this on Asia and Eu servers at all? Don't tell me you are afraid to lose a mediocre mempo?  :Big Grin:

----------


## ChuiChu

yes plz confirm this... id rather not waste days on something thats just a rumor

i dont have the items/gold to do it myself

----------


## msk380

> Nice work, Chuichu! In my opinion, the best way to test if this chinese hack method even exists is by putting on AH an item that obviously should be snipe at 2b, extremely easy to code that the hacker should not miss it. A mediocre 9ias 6cc mempo is a good example.
> 
> I tested it myself and the mempo wasn't sniped, I canceled the auction after 4.5 mins. I am on US server. Strangely, no one tested this on Asia and Eu servers at all? Don't tell me you are afraid to lose a mediocre mempo?



They do not snipe all 9, 6 mempos. They only snipe str 190+ mempos. The mempo prices have suffered a serious drop recently. I dare you try the same with 1200+ dps sword with 100+str and 50+ cd. 9 45+ 6 natalya ring will also do. The chinese method does exist.

----------


## RodeoRaider

> They do not snipe all 9, 6 mempos. They only snipe str 190+ mempos. The mempo prices have suffered a serious drop recently. I dare you try the same with 1200+ dps sword with 100+str and 50+ cd. 9 45+ 6 natalya ring will also do. The chinese method does exist.


I don't have such sword or nat ring as good as you mentioned at the moment. But I do have a 190+ str mempo. And I am willing to sacrifice it just to test this theory. Wait for my news  :Smile: .

----------


## RodeoRaider

Done with the experiment............................................................ Sniff sniff, I lost my 194str 9 6 mempo  :Frown: .


JUST KIDDING!

After 4.5 minutes, the Mempo still wasn't sniped.

msk380: I think you should do a test for yourselves, capture few screenshots as evidence to show to everyone instead of .... doing whatever you are doing. If you still think that my mempo is not good enough, then the Chinese must be extremely picky, or maybe there are tons of better mempo spawned everyday!  :Big Grin:

----------


## alcor75

To me all this story look like a fable.
Pls master chui delay the chines trick test for later, yous time is to much important, and you look so close to new release .  :Smile:

----------


## BlizzPaysMyBills

i doubt that anyone has serious proof that it even exists... if they had such thing how come that we still manage to snipe top eu items and sell them for profit ? they just randomly forget 250 eur items with stats that everyone wants or what ? :confused: because i still manage to snipe these items ... yes, there were more of them in the past, but it is becasue after the RMAH gold price change noobs don't see that 2B > 250 on rmah, now it is 250 > 2B so they post it on RMAH instead of AH

and there is still more and more competition and less and less players who are willing to buy so what did you expect ? to keep thousands of eur a week profits forever ? eh...

----------


## RodeoRaider

> i doubt that anyone has serious proof that it even exists... if they had such thing how come that we still manage to snipe top eu items and sell them for profit ? they just randomly forget 250 eur items with stats that everyone wants or what ? :confused: because i still manage to snipe these items ... yes, there were more of them in the past, but it is becasue after the RMAH gold price change noobs don't see that 2B > 250 on rmah, now it is 250 > 2B so they post it on RMAH instead of AH
> 
> and there is still more and more competition and less and less players who are willing to buy so what did you expect ? to keep thousands of eur a week profits forever ? eh...


I am also suffering a considerable amount of profit reduction. 

While I also believe that the Chinese hacking method may really exist (but we need a proof or at least a reasonable explanation), I have similar thinking to yours too. Ever since Blizzard made a farking stupid announcement that there won't be the everyone's most-wanted-itemization patch until next year, a lot of people have quit/stopped playing the game, and that's totally expected. I once love playing this game so much and now I am very very fed up with it. Item's price has also been reducing at a faster speed than before.

----------


## Orbiter87

Something I have noticed on .41 is that sometimes it seems like after doing a buyout with haBuyout() it won't execute any code in the same loop structure after the haBuyout function, like if it breaks out of the current loop.

Take the following example:



```
for i = 1, 2, 1 do
haAlert("it works!")
 for j = 1, 2, 1 do
   haBuyout()
   haBeep()
 end
end
```

In this example, if the "bug" occurs, the item will be bought but haBeep() will not be executed, followed by the execution of the haAlert() function. 

Anyone else notice this behavior?

----------


## alcor75

I'm happy we are back to reality.

Another observation over ver. 41
I get this DERP: 1 LUA (seen even a 5 LUA once)
I get it and the sript end, always in the Complete tab and most probably while i'm browsing the History log, and i believe it uppen if i'm browsing that log and suddently a auction complete(i sell something) and the log change. i'm not totally sure but maybe Chui can find this info useful.
Is a little complicate to reproduce but today i got it 4 time in 2 hours then nothing till now so i'm still digging.

----------


## ChuiChu

> Something I have noticed on .41 is that sometimes it seems like after doing a buyout with haBuyout() it won't execute any code in the same loop structure after the haBuyout function, like if it breaks out of the current loop.
> 
> Take the following example:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> for i = 1, 2, 1 do
> haAlert("it works!")
> ...


how often do you see this happening? also i recommend using a different funciton than haBeep... sometimes it wont play the sound (windows problem). could just be my system.




> I'm happy we are back to reality.
> 
> Another observation over ver. 41
> I get this DERP: 1 LUA (seen even a 5 LUA once)
> I get it and the sript end, always in the Complete tab and most probably while i'm browsing the History log, and i believe it uppen if i'm browsing that log and suddently a auction complete(i sell something) and the log change. i'm not totally sure but maybe Chui can find this info useful.
> Is a little complicate to reproduce but today i got it 4 time in 2 hours then nothing till now so i'm still digging.


is this with 44? i fixed quite a few of those


anyway a few more things + looking at relogin issue for some folks and ill put out 45 no longer beta.

----------


## ChuiChu

ok this is for the curious hackers out there:


*D3 Bnet Unencrypted Packet Sniffer*

*TUTORIAL*
1. Have D3 running at the main lobby
2. Open CheatEngine ( http://www.cheatengine.org/ )
- 2.1. <File/Open Process/Diablo III.exe>
- 2.2. Hit [Memory View] button
- 2.3. <Tools/Lua Engine>
- 2.4. Pasted the code below into the lower section and hit [Execute]
- 2.5. uncheck: <view/show on print>
3. In D3 open chat window and say something.
- 3.1. You will see that packet in the CheatEngine LUA window.
- 3.2. Now explore the AH!  :Smile: 

*NOTES*
- Bnet packets are split into multiple messages. These are seperated out by this sniffer
- Each message is displayed in character then byte format. Paste into a fixed width editor like notepad to see it aligned.
- Each message is in the format
id: 1 bytes
length: 1 or 2 bytes
content: <length> bytes
- If you guys find this useful I'll find the recv version next  :Smile: 
- WARNING: Warden may detect this!




```
local send_call = getAddress('battle.net.dll') + 0x158c72

function debugger_onBreakpoint()
    if EIP == send_call then
        print('SIZE:' .. EDI)

        local packet = readBytes(EBX, EDI, true)
        local offset = 0

        while offset < #packet do
            local length
            local p1, p2 = packet[offset + 2] or 0, packet[offset + 3] or 0
            if p1 >= 0x80 then
                 length = (p1 % 0x80) + (p2 * 0x80) + 3
            else
                 length = p1 + 2
            end

            local bytes  = ''
            local chars = ''
            for i=1, length do
                local value = packet[offset+i] or 0
                bytes = bytes .. string.format('%0.2X ', value)
                if value >= 0x20 and value <= 0x7e then
                    chars = chars .. string.format('%c  ', value)
                else
                    chars = chars .. '.  '
                end
            end
            print(chars)
            print(bytes)

            offset = offset + length
        end

        print('')
        debug_continueFromBreakpoint(co_run)

        return 1
    end
end

debug_setBreakpoint(send_call)
```

----------


## Lewis662

Has anyone used both this and Blizzkrieg ah bot? What are the major differences and which do you prefer?


Oakley Sunglasses

----------


## alcor75

> is this with 44? i fixed quite a few of those.


No, were ver 41, you probably already fixedit. 

Tnx you Chui. Even for that hack.. testing it...

----------


## CHandest

Are you guys still getting crashes with the diablo client? I get atleast one crash pr. hour.

----------


## alcor75

> Are you guys still getting crashes with the diablo client? I get atleast one crash pr. hour.


Yea i crash also, but not that much, once a day if i'm unlucky...
Still i don't think is HA related.

----------


## ChuiChu

if you are getting d3 crashes plz post the crash info you see


also is anyone running 44 getting relogin issues? im trying to figure out the reason its failing for sehai before i post another update

----------


## alcor75

give me a minute, i'll adapt and test, i'll be online from this moment and for the entire next day, ask whatever you need tested and i'll try it, with all this time in my hand i'm drilling for the new baby  :Smile:

----------


## alcor75

My toon even relog from the lobby, using v 44, is awesome ! !!

haFilterStatClear seem to always fail (if haFilterStatClear() then newer fire ) in v44, is it deprecated or removed?

----------


## unrealaz

The Chinese hack could emulate the Diablo 3 client and request from the servers items that aren't past the 5 minutes. This could be done with a direct query on the database somehow.
Another thing they might do is emulate the client and read the items directly from the bnet packets and send out a buy command from the emulation thus not time to display the item would be lost. Just some ideas a very good programmer could implement.

----------


## MATRASUS

As it was confirmed with crit mempos the "chinese" can not pass 5 min wall. But I think they made clientless AH bot and it successfully beats all the others because 




> not time to display the item would be lost

----------


## Sehae

> As it was confirmed with crit mempos the "chinese" can not pass 5 min wall. But I think they made clientless AH bot and it successfully beats all the others because


+1

PS: does anyone have a relog issue using multiclient with the new version or its just me? IF you do and you fixed it - how ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## alcor75

> +1
> 
> PS: does anyone have a relog issue using multiclient with the new version or its just me? IF you do and you fixed it - how ?


If with new version you mean v44b then ChuiChu said it is not ment for multiclient, i believe Chui were testing multiclient after v44b
Pls test v44b with only 1 client (work perfectly for me, even from the lobby ) and report here, i believe Chui is digging your problem befor to updato to the new stable.

I actually use v41 and multiclient work (if you accept the know flaw in it)

----------


## KillerJohn

> The Chinese hack could emulate the Diablo 3 client and request from the servers items that aren't past the 5 minutes. This could be done with a direct query on the database somehow.
> Another thing they might do is emulate the client and read the items directly from the bnet packets and send out a buy command from the emulation thus not time to display the item would be lost. Just some ideas a very good programmer could implement.


If they would have no protection on the server side against invalid queries or transactions the entire economy would be already collapsed about 14 months ago...

----------


## ChuiChu

latest version multiclient should be fine. 

also if you have relogin issue in 44B plz report with the following:

if it improves with:
- checked: vsync
- checked: max fg/bg FPS @ 20

note that you must have:
- haSetLogin() set at the beginning of your script, below the 3 Core.* requires. like so:


```
require('Core.Api')
require('Core.Events')
require('Core.Old')

haSetLogin('[email protected]','ikilledblizzard')
```

----------


## ChuiChu

also i just posted 45B with several fixes including something that may solve relogin. let me know if its better with and without vsync/fps limits  :Smile: 

hopefully this is the last beta. for 46 ill document the new API and add some stuff form my todo list

----------


## n3ro

i tried 45B multiclient set up and its not working correctly for me. either bot fails to click the "there was an error message" after input limit has been reached or if it successfully relogs it sits in the lobby and the bot turns off itself once there.
like the number on the bot icon goes down one by one when it relogs into lobby until it becomes yellow.

----------


## Fgura

I started the bot from the menu (F12). It went into the ah then started botting. It reached the input limit then relogged into my account and when it reached the lobby screen it just stopped working instead of entering the ah again. (yellow icon)
When I started again from the lobby screen (F12) it did the same thing as before.

Edit:

It seems now entering into the ah after relogging but forgot all the previous filters and settings and stopped working. Tried with haSetLoginReset but nothing happened.
How can I set it to attempting to continue the script instead of restart/reset it?

Edit2:

I guess:
In older versions when I set filter name like "Zunimassa's trail" in the AH then I logged out manually and started the bot from menu it always remembered the filter what I set. Now it doesn't remember so when it gets input limit and tries to relog it simply forgets all the filters instead of continues the script.

----------


## alcor75

Probably we get those new " xget xset " for this, but i need to test and im at work atm.

Edit: No, they persist within sessions not logout.

----------


## a1rborne

45B:
The bot doesnt enter AH after relogin, gets stuck on the character screen + when choosing filter it goes through all classes repeatedly

----------


## alcor75

What i noticed is: v45b is wery script sensitive, especially if used with the old api call.
Not everithing behave like before, but that do not mean it is a bug. I'm waiting to see documentation before to report again.
For exemple i use haClick alot, and it seem to fail on the second click (that close a popup window) but i got the feeling that related to the new frame counter and ill try with a differend scripting strategy. We will see.

----------


## Sehae

+1 The bot gets stuck again and the bots actually turn off after relog, the icon indicating that they are not running. Also - bought a wrong item again  :Big Grin:  
Guess it is something connected with the reset.

----------


## alcor75

V45b:

I fixed my haClick() problem recalculationg that secong click, it now work, i was probably hitting the border.

After completing some basic modification haConsol() --> xConsol() haSetLogin() --> xSetLogin() .... i restarted my script from logged out and something wired uppened:
The client did not tryed to login (neither got the focus) but the consol started to print my info like if diablo 3 was logged in, until he runt in a haGetGold() and ended in a DERP comparing with nil

So i logged in manually and now it run till i logout and then stop al lobby, IF now i C.F12 and stop it, then C.F12 to run again, again it beave like it was running (i got stuffs printed in the consol) but the client do nothing at all.

Deeper investigation seen to confirm that, IF i put a random command (i used haFilterStatClear() but it dos not matter till is different from something that report data you use ) at the start of my script not in main.lua but in the next file i run, then everithing work perfectly!

It look like it do not wait for the login to conplete, or to even start, before to continue over the script, unil it encounter a data request that make it loop or DERP.


Relog still ALWAYS reset the script.

This release is super multiclient friendly and stable.
Hope this help Chui.

----------


## wyder

Hello all! I try back to botting after some break.

I haven't working scritps yet, but want to start
from making some pro stuff, precisely i want 
to use data base to collect some data. 

And here is a question for advanced user, or 
maby Chui give me some advice: 

What data base do you use/recommend?

----------


## ChuiChu

to answer above


- your script is now reset between relogins. however if you know what youre doing you CAN control this by removing xReset in Core/Events.lua. i may restore the original state restore in the future but more found it annoying than useful. if you need to maintain your own state I have added xGet(index)/xSet(index, value) which I will fully document next update.

- xGet/xSet should persist through logins. try the following. you should see the popup message get longer:


```
require('Core.Api')
require('Core.Events')
require('Core.Old')

haSetLogin('acc','pass')
xSet(1, xGet(1) .. 'A')
xMessage(xGet(1))
haLogout()
```

- new haFilterType is now locale independent so it has to train on all the possibilities. this takes 7 seconds and is done only once per launching the happyauction.exe.

- if you are still having relogin issues please let me know if the following script also fails (should relogin loop on history log). start this from AH first (just found a bug with starting at login):
.. and make sure VSYNC is ON


```
require('Core.Api')
require('Core.Events')
require('Core.Old')
require('Bots.LogHistory')

haSetLogin('acc','pass')
LogHistory()
haLogout()
```

- haClick(). to make things faster i eliminated delays in several areas. if things screwing up add delays with Sleep. i may add SleepFrames in the future to allow you to wait on # frames to complete.

- i just added (46B) xLocate to control your location (login/lobby/different parts of AH). which i now call upon login forcing it to enter the AH. this is something most auction functions automatically do already.

----------


## alcor75

V45b

xGet/xSet Work perfectly, exactly like you said and is incredibly cool and easy to use!! tnx friend!

Relog sometime hang at lobby, but if you are patient and wait few seconds it restart as intended! A+ ChuiChu

haClick() adding some haSleep() do the trick!

The only bug i left is a crash, i've seen D3 freeze (the D3 client freeze and the window get white, then a message say it stop working) this look different from the previous D3 crash (in that case, D3 close without freezing) i'll try to take 2 screenshop asap.

Seen the bot stuck at "There was an error. (Error 3021) a cuple of time, from there i waited 5 mins then stoped the script.

Ha v45b seem to crash time by time, tested with 1 and 2 clients, when this uppen HA Console freeze and when i close it the D3 client is still alive. 

all test were made with Vsync = ON no frame limit.
Beside that, the version is super cool!!!!!!!!

----------


## Sehae

> -- i just added (46B) xLocate to control your location (login/lobby/different parts of AH). which i now call upon login forcing it to enter the AH. this is something most auction functions automatically do already.


This seems like a good option that would allow everyone to customize and fix relog issues according to his own script  :Smile:  Waiting for it and thanks for all your efferots, chui !

----------


## song0915

HI 
I'm from ASIA server and NEWBIE here (yesterday)
I'm so excited to find this bot!!!!

By the way, anyone knows about "ITEM POINT"?
A guy wrote BBS about macro(so I tried to find bots) based on "ITEM POINT" and I don't know what that means (I think it is not nessesary.... but..)

And he said AH macro user can buy items before they appear in AH.
can it be possible by this bot? (or... Is there any macro that can do this?)

I'm studying this bot now....
I am making simple mempo / weapon scrip today but it is rather hard for me....
If anyone can help me, I can pay for your efforts...^^;;

GLGLGL to you all !! ^^

----------


## CHandest

> HI 
> I'm from ASIA server and NEWBIE here (yesterday)
> I'm so excited to find this bot!!!!
> 
> By the way, anyone knows about "ITEM POINT"?
> A guy wrote BBS about macro(so I tried to find bots) based on "ITEM POINT" and I don't know what that means (I think it is not nessesary.... but..)
> 
> And he said AH macro user can buy items before they appear in AH.
> can it be possible by this bot? (or... Is there any macro that can do this?)
> ...


It wouldn't make any sense that macro scripts would do the trick - maybe if it was combined with packet sending ofc.

I totally agree with unrealaz at p. 117 on his comment on us being outsniped by botters sending "buyout" packets before they are even visible on AH. 




> Another thing they might do is emulate the client and read the items directly from the bnet packets and send out a buy command from the emulation thus not time to display the item would be lost. Just some ideas a very good programmer could implement.


Would be nice to have some input from the Master Chu himself on this one - if this would be possible to implement somehow so the competetion can be even as it used to be :-)
People saying nothing's wrong have either figured it out or are just being ignorant

----------


## RodeoRaider

^ The question is, is the packet sent/received being unencrypted? If yes, the client emulation should be totally possible. If no, then we may need to know Blizz's encrypting/decrypting algorithms.

If these are unknown, I doubt if there is any other way but reading from memory like we are doing now.

Just my 2 cents. But who knows, godly programmers have their ways  :Cool:

----------


## ChuiChu

see top of last page, no need to decrypt if you breakpoint on function before encryption occurs  :Smile: 

ill look at this stuff after i post 46 with new api docs

----------


## CHandest

> see top of last page, no need to decrypt if you breakpoint on function before encryption occurs 
> 
> ill look at this stuff after i post 46 with new api docs


Sounds great. 

An alternative and faster way would be to find a skilled programmer ASAP and pay him to do the job. I'm already at it as we speak but if we were 5-6 guys splitting the cost it could be cool. Feel free to pm me if the idea sounds interesting..

----------


## ChuiChu

k posted 46 as stable. hopefully it is!  :Big Grin: 

highlight is the new API. see doc/Api.html . cant believe i spent time "coding" a doc lol... ill probably reuse it for future stuff though.

reminder: your existing scripts should work as always. just remember to keep the first 3 requires in Main.lua.

----------


## BlizzPaysMyBills

Did i miss something? The old bot is still 2x faster for me and new still getting stuck after relogin. :confused:

Hope you all switch to new bot so i will have the old faster one.  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ChuiChu

just tested between 41 and 46 using the same LogSearch in both cases. 41 ran it in 18.4 and 46 at 20.2 sec. note my first priority with this release was stability and maintenance. squeezing out performance in old version led to instabilities which led to mispurchased loot... ill review performance next  :Smile: 

plz use the following if you want to help compare your scripts between 41 and 46


```
local old = haUpTime()
-- your stuff
haAlert(haUpTime() - old)
```

----------


## alcor75

Tnx alot master Chui, the Doc are awesome know that the time you spent in there is much appreciated for a noob like me, very clear and easy to read.

Sorry to be me to ruin the party, but v46, xGetGold() report 0.....always, it log in and enter the auction house, but then report 0..if i force a relog, is still 0.

Still testing other stuffs, i need time to adapt the whole script, but i'm very exited, and for now, stability > all, then we will need speed, and that in line with what Chuichu said.

/bow

----------


## Sehae

Thanks for the great job, Chui, everything is written up amazing!!! 

I am getting a "Cannot get your payment info (3005) Error)" upon relog right now with the locating of the AH. 
After relog, as it tries apparently to select the AH, it gives out this error, maybe it is trying to get the gold, I am not really sure  :Smile:  Cheers

+ When using xReset, the script stops upon logging in and the icon shows that no script is running - why it is not restarting I dont know  :Smile:  Cheers

----------


## RodeoRaider

> just tested between 41 and 46 using the same LogSearch in both cases. 41 ran it in 18.4 and 46 at 20.2 sec. note my first priority with this release was stability and maintenance. squeezing out performance in old version led to instabilities which led to mispurchased loot... ill review performance next 
> 
> plz use the following if you want to help compare your scripts between 41 and 46
> 
> 
> ```
> local old = haUpTime()
> -- your stuff
> haAlert(haUpTime() - old)
> ```


Hi Chuichu. Just a question out of curiosity, what is the most time consuming part when HA works? Is it memory interacting time (i.e, calling haItem())?

----------


## ChuiChu

actually its intentionally waiting until D3 is ready for the next action. such as a button being ready for clicking or waiting on tooltip for highlight. ill add that "no tooltip" for reading items option next to speed things up btw.

also its really not possible to speed it up any further. in fact it sucks up a lot more CPU to speed it up than to slow it down... mainly because i have to poll every millisecond waiting for D3 to be ready for the next action.

i found the getgold bug. it only occurs if calling getgold from lobby because locate didnt give the AH enough time to load that info (gold is not available in memory at lobby).

i guess i should have just called it B after all lol.



update: i removed a one frame wait today and now performance is the same between 41 and 46. its at the point where i really cant make it faster where 99% of the delay is network latency. hopefully this change doesnt add the same instability of 41.

----------


## ChuiChu

k posted 47...

@BlizzPaysMyBills let me know if its faster for you. also added the fast parameter you and others requested that skips reading tooltips:
- UPDATE: xGetSearchItem(index, fast): added fast parameter which if true skips reading item tooltip to improve performance.
if you want to apply this to old API edit Core/Old.lua and locate all xGetSearchItem(...) and make it xGetSearchItem(..., true)

@Sehae: were you logging into the RMAH? ive never seen that error. i may have fixed it with xGetGold fix assuming you called that early

@everyone with relogin issue: let me know if its better/fixed now  :Big Grin:

----------


## RodeoRaider

Hi Chuichu! Thanks a lot for quick update.

I am still having the relogin issue with version 47. After relogging, the bot just stopped at the main screen (with your character standing in the middle and nothing else) and HA icon turned green.

I have tried starting the bot from the login screen and the AH but none worked.

----------


## Fgura

> @everyone with relogin issue: let me know if its better/fixed now


If I call haLogout() directly in my script relogging works perfectly and continues work.

But if it reaches input limit automatically then try relogging, it stucks at the lobby screen. I tried with your sample event but nothing changed.



> xSetLogin('[email protected]','mypassword') -- create event function 
> function xEventLogout()
> if xLogin() then 
> xLocate('auction') 
> xReset() 
> end end


@RodeoRaider:
if you try to relogging with haLogout() you need to add this line to your Events.lua:



> -- A logout has occurred
> function xEventLogout()
> 
> _xSetLogin('[email protected]','mypassword')_
> 
> -- login loop


and also you need to add this line to your main.lua like this:




> -- Core
> require('Core.Api')
> require('Core.Events')
> require('Core.Old')
> 
> _haSetLogin('[email protected]','mypassword')_



Then start the bot from the menu. Only this worked for me.

----------


## DripDropFun

oh Great work, ChuiChu!! finally new version comes out!!


but... If I have no instability in v41,

is there any reason for upgrade?


cuz... so many things have to change in my scripts....  :Frown:

----------


## Sehae

Tested, new version works fine for me, guess it was the problem with GetGold, which is fixed now  :Smile:  I also have a question about the fast parameter - what does it exactly do when implemented in the iteration.
Cheers, Chui
PS: Works well with multiclient as well  :Wink:

----------


## spawnfestis

How much are you guys earning from using this? :P

----------


## a1rborne

I get a wierd bug: in v47 when i close happyauction.exe in the bottom right corner of the windows taskbar, it doesnt really close it, i have to end the process in tsk manager to start a new one.

Also this mouse block thing, its good to be able to browse ah when you pause the script, without having to close the bot altogether.

----------


## RodeoRaider

@Fgura: Thanks a lot for your advice. However, I tried and it did not work for me. I guess the reason is that because I am logging out because of Input limit?

----------


## Fgura

> @Fgura: Thanks a lot for your advice. However, I tried and it did not work for me. I guess the reason is that because I am logging out because of Input limit?


Same here. I tried to set the xEventLogout() function when it reaches input limit but didn't work. I think the reason is xEventLogout() and xLocate only works well if it detects haLogout() called in my script.

I hope ChuiChu will fix it because it works in HA41 perfectly.

----------


## unrealaz

Hmm, if I do 
item = xGetSearchItem(1, true)
xMessage (item.name) 
I get a black space because it doesn't read the item's name.

If I do 
item = xGetSearchItem(1)
xMessage (item.name) 
It works. 

Is there something I'm missing?

----------


## unrealaz

Oh I'm an idiot, just read the api.doc. You use the fast paramter only if you don't want to display the object, if you know the item is a sure buyout  :Stick Out Tongue: . Nice one. Now go search for those 190/6/8(because you cant select 9 nor look at the stats) Mempos  :Smile:

----------


## ChuiChu

re: fast parameter
it skips reading the tooltip so that information will not exist in the item object. some info is still read such as all auction related stuff (bid, xtime, etc) and dps (since thats ready from the list ui not tooltip). i can read the name from there as well if its important... but i dont think anyone using this care about item name  :Smile: 

try running LogSearch(true) instead of LogSearch() to see difference (i added fast parameter to that which is passed on to xGetSearchItem())



re: relogin problems
it sounds like the relogin issue is now just limited to sitting at lobby after relogin. to help me debug this one for your case by changing Core/Events.lua to the following:



```
-- These are called when stuff happens. Edit as needed.

-- globals
event_login_delay = 0

-- A logout has occurred
function xEventLogout()

	xMessage(1)
	-- login loop
	while xLogin() == false do
		xSleep(event_login_delay)
	end

	-- locate AH
	xMessage(2)
	xLocate('auction')
	xMessage(3)

	-- reset old api state
	CoreOldReset()

	-- reset script
	xReset()
	xMessage(4)
end
```

and let me know what the popup # is when the issue occurs. if it happens to succeed because of this change you probably need to add a xSleep() in the place of xMessage(2). if you happen see a 4 then xReset is broken.

also note that
xLogout does not work like haLogout such that it doesnt trigger the logout event. this is intended to give you more manual control of the login process. you can simply call xEventLogout() directly after xLogout to duplicate the same effect (which is how haLogout is currently implemented: see Core/Old.lua:haLogout())




re: HA not exiting from process list. let me know if you always see this or just for a particular script.



updates i made for 48 so far:
- FIX: xLocate('lobby') now works from AH
- UPDATE: pausing the script will reallow mouse control of the D3 window

----------


## Yet

How many of my private 0day exploits did you use in this?
I'm coming for you ******s in court.
Be prepared for the most violent and satisfying butt ****ing that you have ever experienced in your life.

----------


## msk380

> How many of my private 0day exploits did you use in this?
> I'm coming for you ******s in court.
> Be prepared for the most violent and satisfying butt ****ing that you have ever experienced in your life.


Your join date appears zoomed in lollollol

----------


## DripDropFun

master Chui,

when will the v48 come out?

cuz I need... "UPDATE: pausing the script will reallow mouse control of the D3 window" so much  :Smile:

----------


## Fgura

> re: relogin problems
> 
> and let me know what the popup # is when the issue occurs. if it happens to succeed because of this change you probably need to add a xSleep() in the place of xMessage(2). if you happen see a 4 then xReset is broken.


I get popup 1#, 2#, 3# and stucks at the lobby screen and no more popups. (and HA icon changes to green) The problem exists only if I get input limit reached popup because I don't call haLogout() in my script.


EDIT: If I use haLogout() in my script I have to add this line to Events.Lua (and the bot works well). Without xSetLogin added I get the same result. (popup 3# and lobby screen) 
Please notice xSetLogin added to Events.lua doesn't change anything if I get input limit reached popup.




> function xEventLogout()
> 
> xSetLogin('xxxxxx','yyyyy')

----------


## unrealaz

@ChuiChu Thanks! But without the stats I can't do anything  :Smile:  I though you implemented another way to read the stats (that is besides the one from the packets)

----------


## CHandest

So awesome you work so hard on the bot ChuiChu, really appreciated! I tested the new version for bugs, here's what I've got:

Relogin-issues:
- Bot is sometimes stuck at the login screen after 20+ minutes if vsync is off and fps is >150

Issues while searching:
- Bot sometimes "forgets" to write a stat if more than 3 stats as search criteria which makes the bot buyout unwanted items if vsync is off and fps >150


I used V47 only thing I added was login + password in main.lua. I used the SnipeBuyout script to test it. Logged in and out automaticly every 10th second for 1 hour to check the relogin sequence and used a search parameter for 4+ stats to see if it worked proper. 


Hope you can use the bugreport if not I'll try to specify more

----------


## ChuiChu

UPDATE: 48
thanks to the last few reports i narrowed down an issue where xLocate can lose track of where it is. hopefully this fixes the relogin issue folks have. note that ive been fixing this blindly since i cant get input limit to occur myself  :Smile: ... and instead i tested with forced disconnect errors (have bot doing stuff, then disable that network adapter). notes:

- FIX: xLocate('lobby') now works from AH
- FIX: issue with xLocate() losing track of where it currently is  :Big Grin: 
- UPDATE: pausing the script will reallow mouse control of the D3 window
- UPDATE: Bots.LogSearch: to also log a benchmark in seconds



@Chand
i tested with the following and it seemed to fill in the stats fine. or are you saying it doesnt include them in the search results?


```
while true do
    xClearAllStats()
    xSetPrimary('armor')
    xSetStat(1,'dext',10)
    xSetStat(2,'stren',10)
    xSetStat(3,'vital',10)
    xSetStat(4,'intellig',10)
    xSetStat(5,'magic find',5)
    xSetStat(6,'gold find',5)
    xSleep(1000)
end
```

just a reminder i have not tested with vsync off since i ran into timing issues with it in the past.

see if adding xSleep(1) or even (0) between each xSetStat improves it. 0 just means forced thread context switch.

----------


## RodeoRaider

Hi Chuichu,

Thanks for the update. The relogin issue is fixed for me  :Big Grin: . I am going to test other new features later.

Edit: Oops, sorry, I was an idiot, I ran the old bot and I thought I was running the new one. The new bot now could open the AH after relogging but then it stopped there (HA icon turned green).

----------


## Fgura

> UPDATE: 48


Tested. Results:

I'm getting popup 1# 2# then 3# and the bot entering to the AH. But there isn't more popups and as RodeoRaider said it stopped work and waiting for input (maybe xReset() doesn't work correctly)

But I can solve this problem for myself.

@RodeoRaider: I don't know how your script works but if you add your own filters to your own Events.Lua you can force your script to continues work. This isn't the most perfect method, but it seems it's working well for me.


EDIT:
I have tested it for 3 hours. This version made it possible to I'm able to solve all my login issues. Thank you ChuiChu, great work!

----------


## CHandest

V48:
Some of my bots are still stuck in the lobby





> UPDATE: 48
> 
> i tested with the following and it seemed to fill in the stats fine. or are you saying it doesnt include them in the search results?


It didn't include them in the search results sometimes. It's better when using xSleep(500) between each XSetStat as you suggested but it occurs sometimes that the bot wont include one stat in the search result. Also tried with vsync on
EDIT: Nvm - works!

----------


## DripDropFun

though I read the API.html
I cannot understand meaning of "xSet() xGet()"  :Frown: 

when they needed?
can I get another example?  :Big Grin: 





oh, one more question

below example (beginning of script)
------------------
require('Core.Api')
require('Core.Events')
require('Core.Old')

haSetLogin('[email protected]','ikilledblizzard')
-------------------------------

should I insert all that 3 requires?
If I dun use old API names at all, can I remove Core.Api?

----------


## ChuiChu

@Fg + Rodeo: sounds like something wrong with xReset as you suggest. ill investigate next.... plz let me know how your scripts are arranged (where you place xSetLogin, how you edit login event, etc) or just PM them to me. i hate bugs i cant reproduce myself! lol.

@Chand
xSleep(1) not 500... and if youre saying the stat is not included in search sometimes just put the sleep before the search. this sounds like a d3 bnet bug.... especially if you search again without changing those filters and you get different/correct results.

@drip
xset/get is to let you maintain your own variables that persist throughout the lifetime of the HA process.... so between script resets and multiple clients.
you dont need Core.Old if youre not using the old api at all.

----------


## Orbiter87

I noticed that when running .41 the message box that appears when changing currency would close it self automagically after using haClick, this is not the case with .48 however. Any idea why?

----------


## ChuiChu

i had a popup closer every script frame (between every function call) which i removed for performance reasons

----------


## Orbiter87

> i had a popup closer every script frame (between every function call) which i removed for performance reasons


Allright, it's no biggie. xGetGold() and haGetGold() both return 0 on .48 though, which makes things complicated. Any reason as to why xGetGold returns 0 and not nil (or -1) on fail? Makes it hard to differentiate between an actual 0 value and an error.

----------


## dacoshild

How to put search for multiple items? For example 1. search will check ring and 2. search will check amulet with another stats. My script looks like this so far and I have no idea where to put another one with its stats. Thanks for help and awesome work!




> function SnipeBuyout()
> 
> local buyout = xGetBuyout()
> 
> if buyout <= 0 then
> 
> xSetBuyout(10000000, true)
> xSetPrimary('armor')
> xSetSecondary('ring')
> ...

----------


## RodeoRaider

@Fgura: Thanks for sharing! I tried the method you suggested but it did not work for me (I added the filters to the end of the log out event). I suppose that it has to be something I did wrong or the method is script-dependent. 

@Chuichu: I guess the structure of my script is pretty basic:

Main.lua:
require('Core.xxx')
haSetLogin(xxx)
require('Bots.MyBot')

MyBot.lua
Setup filters
Then do work

I do not modify anything else.

----------


## Fgura

> V48:
> Some of my bots are still stuck in the lobby


Tried yesterday, and everything worked fine. Today the result is worse: My bot(s) sometimes just stuck in the lobby screen after relog.

----------


## CHandest

> Tried yesterday, and everything worked fine. Today the result is worse: My bot(s) sometimes just stuck in the lobby screen after relog.


It helped me a little by doing xSleep(1000) before xLocate('auction') in Events.lua as chu suggested earlier. Keeps me from being stuck most of the time. 



I'm still having a problem with the bot filling in the stats. Still misses a search criteria sometimes..

EDIT: By using xSetGlobalDelay(3000) for instance the bot doesn't seem to fill in the stats slowly enough anyway. It's slow before and after entering the stat but while entering the stat it's blazing fast. 

I have to use v41:-/




> @Chand
> xSleep(1) not 500... and if youre saying the stat is not included in search sometimes just put the sleep before the search. this sounds like a d3 bnet bug.... especially if you search again without changing those filters and you get different/correct results.


I have already tried doing xSleep(1) which didn't work. It bugs when choosing a stat - it do this too fast and xSetGlobalDelay cannot slow it down as it could in v41

----------


## ChuiChu

just a reminder guys... ANYTIME you are getting stuck anywhere, always place a sleep beforehand... and if your script is reset with xReset place the sleep at the beginning. i recommend around 50ms.

if this solves your problem, let me know and by how much you need to sleep by... so i can make the fix. note that from my perspective its not as easy as adding a sleep internally. i have to poll/wait on some load event to occur in d3 so i can stop the delay the instant that completes in order to max out performance. sometimes i dont wait long enough by a few millisec or an extra frame which is what causes the issue you see.


@chand... just want to confirm again the stats are always set correctly as you see them.... that the issue youre seeing is the search results dont get those stats. because theres a huge difference between the two.

@Orbiter87... does xGetGold always return 0 no matter where in gold AH? this is the second report i got about this, previous from alcor.

----------


## CHandest

> @chand... just want to confirm again the stats are always set correctly as you see them.... that the issue youre seeing is the search results dont get those stats. because theres a huge difference


I'm sorry for not being more clear and precise. the stats are not always set correctly as I see them. If my script should search for an item with dex and vitality it sometime leave one field as 'none' so the bot only searches for items with dex which make the bot buy unwanted items. 
Maybe this issue occours when the bot tries to choose a stat in the Roll-down, but it's too fast so it misclick and the field is being left as 'none' instead of 'dexterity'. 

In V41 the bot could slow this proces down using haSetGlobalDelay, it cant in v48. The part where the bot clicks on the Roll-Down when doing xSetStat is going the fastest eventhough you do xSetGlobalDelay(3000) before

----------


## alcor75

After some test i start to believe that v48 is super cool and stable, but all the complex old script need a big retune.

I'll start mine monday and report back.

----------


## Orbiter87

> @Orbiter87... does xGetGold always return 0 no matter where in gold AH? this is the second report i got about this, previous from alcor.


I didn't test any other pages before I downgraded back to .41, but it returned 0 on the main AH screen, breaking my script which is dependent on current gold value. If it is important for you to know if it returns 0 on other pages please tell and I will test.

----------


## ChuiChu

> I'm sorry for not being more clear and precise. the stats are not always set correctly as I see them. If my script should search for an item with dex and vitality it sometime leave one field as 'none' so the bot only searches for items with dex which make the bot buy unwanted items. 
> Maybe this issue occours when the bot tries to choose a stat in the Roll-down, but it's too fast so it misclick and the field is being left as 'none' instead of 'dexterity'. 
> 
> In V41 the bot could slow this proces down using haSetGlobalDelay, it cant in v48. The part where the bot clicks on the Roll-Down when doing xSetStat is going the fastest eventhough you do xSetGlobalDelay(3000) before


does this happen with vsync on?




> I didn't test any other pages before I downgraded back to .41, but it returned 0 on the main AH screen, breaking my script which is dependent on current gold value. If it is important for you to know if it returns 0 on other pages please tell and I will test.


well from anywhere actually... im just curious if it fails if you launch your script FROM the (gold)AH. preferably if getgold is one of the first calls. is it still 0 then...

also which locale/region are you on?

----------


## CHandest

> does this happen with vsync on?


Thx for your fast response, Chu!

It happens, but not as often if fps is higher. 

The GlobalDelay bug is easily reproduced: 

In the v41 version put haSetGlobalDelay at 3000 before a script with haFilterstat now it uses a 3 secs delay with every single thing it does. 
Now in the v48 version do the same and put haSetGlobalDelay at 3000 before a script with haFilterstat (or xSetStat) now you'll see it's haSetGlobalDelay=0 when actual choosing the stat from the roll-down window, everything else is ofcourse, haSetGlobalDelay=3000

----------


## DripDropFun

humm...

xGetGold() returns 0.....


I insert enough xSleep() but still it returns null...

----------


## RodeoRaider

Hi Chuichu,

I inserted xSleep() 50 100 1000 at various places inside EventLogout but none of which cures the reloggin problem for me  :Frown: .

----------


## ChuiChu

for those with xGetGold always returning 0 AND you have CheatEngine installed can you plz do the following:

1. open d3 go to AH
2. open cheat engine
3. file/open process -> Diablo III.exe
4. CTRL-B (opens memory view)
5. right click lower window/goto address in memory view
6. enter:
["Diablo III.exe"+00EDECF0]+5c
7. left click lower window and hit. CTRL-4
8. do you see your gold value in the first row/column of the lower window?
9. if not goto #6 and enter:
["Diablo III.exe"+00EDED00]+5c
10. if ither address works right click lower window/goto address:
"Diablo III.exe"+00EDECF0
and tell me what the address is (top left value in lower window)

im 99% sure this will help me fix... thx  :Big Grin:

----------


## ChuiChu

> Hi Chuichu,
> 
> I inserted xSleep() 50 100 1000 at various places inside EventLogout but none of which cures the reloggin problem for me .


see if the following works for you (relogin loops on reading auction log).

Main.lua:


```
require('Core.Api')
require('Bots.LogHistory')

xSetLogin(.....)

function xEventLogout()
	if xLogin() then
		xLocate('auction')
		xReset()
	end
end

LogHistory()
xLogout()
xEventLogout()
```

if it does, try again with the following until input limit error (this time logs search results)



```
require('Core.Api')
require('Bots.LogSearch')

xSetLogin(.....)

function xEventLogout()
	if xLogin() then
		xLocate('auction')
		xReset()
	end
end

while true do
	LogSearch()
end
```

----------


## RodeoRaider

Hi Chuichu,

I tried the script exactly like you posted and it worked but the behavior was strange:

*For the 1st code snippet:
+ Logged in.
+ Stalled after openning the AH for few seconds even I did not set any Sleep or Global Delay. Strange?
+ Did nothing and logged out.
+ Logged in again.
+ Stalled for few seconds again.
+ Went to the completed tab and worked.
+ After that the relogging and work sequence happened correctly.

*For the 2nd code snippet:
+ Starting the script from the login screen did not work, the bot stalled after opening the AH (but not the Equipment tab), HA icon was still red but nothing happened.
+ Starting the script from the AH screen got the bot to work normally. The relogging worked. But the bot still stalled for a few seconds after the AH was opened like described above.

If I apply the logic of the 1st code snippet to my bot, the bot works wonderfully! However:

+If the bot is started from the loggin screen, same stalled behavior happened like what happened in the case of code snippet 2. Notice that the bot did not open the Equipment tab, it could only open the AH. I wrote a sample script that has xLocate('auction.search.equipment') and started it from the loggin screen, the bot could not open the Equipment tab too.
+ There are still unknown delay intervals after opening the AH and before/after(?) going to the Completed tab to send item to stash. 

I guess these intervals maybe your intention but it kinda makes the bot really slow. 

Hope these info are helpful for you to debug the problem  :Big Grin: .

Added: I also got my bot to work with the *exact* above behavior if I modified my script in this way:
Main.lua
require('Core.Api')
require('Core.Events')
require('Core.Old')
xSetLogin()
xLogin()
xLocate(Equipment tab)
Set all filters here instead of setting in Mybot.lua
require(Bots.Mybot.lua)

I suppose the problem may be related to the filters code as well? Because Fgura could get his script to work by relocating his filters code into xEventLogout().

----------


## tinafey

I cant move my mouse when I start the bot.
how can I set the bot work with D3 window in background?

----------


## song0915

HI
I need advise ^^;

I.m making script for 48 version.. but I have filter problem.
very often it fills wrong or skips some filters ^^;;

how can I avoid.... or reduce getting wrong filter?
I have to insert xSleep() between every xSetStat()?

----------


## CHandest

> HI
> I need advise ^^;
> 
> I.m making script for 48 version.. but I have filter problem.
> very often it fills wrong or skips some filters ^^;;
> 
> how can I avoid.... or reduce getting wrong filter?
> I have to insert xSleep() between every xSetStat()?


You can't as it is right now. 

In V41 you can put a xSetGlobalDelay(1000) before xSetStat() and xSetGlobalDelay(0) right after to avoid it. But this doesn't work in v48. xSetGlobalDelay() doesn't slow the filtering-process down as it is right now so I guess you'll have to wait and use v41 in the meanwhile  :Smile:

----------


## ChuiChu

> Hi Chuichu,
> 
> I tried the script exactly like you posted and it worked but the behavior was strange:
> 
> *For the 1st code snippet:
> + Logged in.
> + Stalled after openning the AH for few seconds even I did not set any Sleep or Global Delay. Strange?
> + Did nothing and logged out.
> + Logged in again.
> ...


thx to this and alcor's pm confirming the gold address is fine i narrowed it down to certain xLocate combaintions and have it fixed

there was also some d3 wierdness where if i go to lobby -> somewhere in AH that it requires a pointless 300ms'ish delay or it wont accept the AH click, even though the state of that button is ready/visible/etc (like how i do it everywhere else).

updating this soon  :Smile: 




> I cant move my mouse when I start the bot.
> how can I set the bot work with D3 window in background?


mouse is disabled to prevent user interaction....
to use mouse.... simply start d3 in a window and have your mouse somewhere else when you hit ctrl-F12 (its a global keybind)




> HI
> I need advise ^^;
> 
> I.m making script for 48 version.. but I have filter problem.
> very often it fills wrong or skips some filters ^^;;
> 
> how can I avoid.... or reduce getting wrong filter?
> I have to insert xSleep() between every xSetStat()?


make sure you have vsync enabled. it may still occur as CHand reported, which im looking into that now. ill try to make sure it works with vsync off as well  :Smile: 




also can you guys let me know which specific filters are failing for you and how often? im having a tough time getting it to screw up... i used the following to test and watched visually (vsync off @ 150fps or so).



```
xSetPrimary('1-hand')
while true do
	xClearAllStats()
	if  xSetStat(1,'stren',10) == false or
		xSetStat(2,'dext',20) == false or
		xSetStat(3,'vital',30) == false or
		xSetStat(4,'intell',40) == false or
		xSetStat(5,'has sock',50) == false or
		xSetStat(6,'gold find',60) == false
	then
		xMessage('FAIL')
	end
end
```

----------


## CHandest

> also can you guys let me know which specific filters are failing for you and how often? im having a tough time getting it to screw up... i used the following to test and watched visually (vsync off @ 150fps or so).
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> xSetPrimary('1-hand')
> while true do
> 	xClearAllStats()
> 	if  xSetStat(1,'stren',10) == false or
> ...


It happens for me if I'm using more than 1 filter in my search. A Witching Hour with strength and vitality made it fail. It doesn't fail with only one stat, a Witching Hour with all resistance for instance. 
The fail happens to me rarely with only using one client too. It happens 2-3 times a day with 5+ instances on the PC (150 fps). 1 time in 12 hours with 60 fps.

----------


## song0915

CHandest and ChuiChu

THANKYOU so much for your advice ^^!!!
hope it repaired soon ^^



one more question...

item.aps doesn't work for me...... returns 0
and item.mdamage and item.xdamage also..

I cannot make weapon script wthout them..... ToT
(I'm playing D3 Korean version)

----------


## ChuiChu

im looking at korean locale next... that text must be formatted differently where it wont parse it. ill just update it to look only for numeric values and pull them out.

anyway updated to 49... hope i squish all the bugs so far. thx++ @ those who helped me find em!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fgura

Hello! 
_V49:_
Unfortunately there is still the same problem:
After relogin loop success it just stops in the auction house with yellow icon and my script doesn't continue. Exactly the same as in the previous 'beta' versions.
Tried everything but I can't solve this. 
Have you got any idea? Does anybody have similar problem here?

Regards,
Fgura

EDIT: After relogin loop sucess the bot doesn't want to set my filters again or continues the script. Tried with several ways to force it to set again those filters (haFilterchar, Primary, Secondary, Level, Unique etc.) but it always resulted overflow and/or the bot crashed.

----------


## ChuiChu

do both of the scripts i posted @ http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...ml#post2808238 ([AH Bot] HappyAuction) work for you?

----------


## alcor75

Fgura, it must me a logic problem, beacuse to me everithing work exactly like i hoped it work!!

Master Chui, you hit the target this time!! all my test are a sucess, i'm still digging complex logic, but all problems we talked about are solved!
Now if someone come and say this is slowest than before, i tell you to go dig the documentation, learn and you will see the real potential of this jewel!

Chuicu, 10+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++!

/deep Bow

----------


## Fgura

Yes, both work perfectly.

alcor75: My script still working fine with the HA41 so maybe my script works in another way than your.

EDIT: okay, if you guys say this version works well I have to edit my own script to get compatible with the new HA ...

----------


## alcor75

I had to tune my script to use it with v49 succesfull, so maybe you need to.. but who know, i might be wrong..

----------


## DripDropFun

- about v49



GOD DA***** it

you are A GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




five thumbs up!!!!!!  :Big Grin: 

thx master ChuiChu!

----------


## ChuiChu

finally lol  :Big Grin: 

thx for putting up with last 8 builds guys  :Wink: 



NOTE: my goal is to maintain old script compatibility for a long time.
however the ONLY thing need doing now is to include the 3 requires

so plz let me know whatever quirks you find between now and 41  :Smile:

----------


## Fgura

If you try to run this sample script it WILL stuck in the lobby screen after several relogin occurs. Exactly the same happening with my own script. Randomly of course. Tried with /without vsync. Events.Lua and Main.lua DIDN'T modified! Only haSetLogin edited in the Main.lua




> function SnipeBuyout()
> 
> xSetBuyout(10000)
> xSetLevel(60,60)
> 
> local buyout = xGetBuyout()
> 
> if buyout <= 0 then
> xMessage('Set some filters and a low buyout')
> ...


EDIT: I already solved my problem with those filters after relog occurs. I forgot to add this ***** line to my own SnipeBuyout.lua. it seems this part of my script finally works.

EDIT2: I added some xSleep() before/after xReset() it seems every function working now. Still testing...

----------


## alcor75

I must admit i've seen v49 stuck at lobby, randomly, and not moving from there, ha was still running.
testing now some delay.


Beside that is super cool!!!!

----------


## vjmap

seems "haSortTimeLeft()" not working in v49 Im right?

----------


## BlizzPaysMyBills

v48 had bugs as guys reported - i didn't report because they had the same bugs as me so i was just waiting for the fix, v49 seems better - no obvious bugs after a few minutes of testing, but need more time to watch ..

speed also seems ok now  :Wink: 

problems with relog solved for me by replacing old login and logout commands for the new ones starting with "x"

if i find something not working properly i will report later, so far it seems like good job from ChuiChu  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Fgura

haSortTimeLeft() works correctly here. 

I added xSleep(100) everywhere in the Events.lua. The bot works fine. 
It stucked once in the menu and once in the lobby but there wasn't xSleep() added.
Hopefully if I add enough xSleep() to Events.lua my problem will be solved.

----------


## RodeoRaider

Hi Chuichu,

I am now only having a problem with the bot stopping at AH screen after a random number of relogging. The HA icon turned green at the time of error. Does this mean that the bot crashed because of something in my script?

----------


## DripDropFun

> Hi Chuichu,
> 
> I am now only having a problem with the bot stopping at AH screen after a random number of relogging. The HA icon turned green at the time of error. Does this mean that the bot crashed because of something in my script?


do you use new API?

I use new API + multiclient on various systems but no log-in problems  :Frown: 

If you use old API, move on!!

----------


## RodeoRaider

> do you use new API?
> 
> I use new API + multiclient on various systems but no log-in problems 
> 
> If you use old API, move on!!


I have just finished converting my script to use the new API. Testing now  :Smile: .

----------


## Fgura

> I use new API + multiclient on various systems but no log-in problems


Sad for you. I use OLD api + multiclient and there isn't any login problem.. 
But if I try to set the bot an another computer there is relogin problems with same settings.

I think there is no difference if you use old or new api there is something wrong with HA49.

----------


## DripDropFun

> Sad for you. I use OLD api + multiclient and there isn't any login problem.. 
> But if I try to set the bot an another computer there is relogin problems with same settings.
> 
> I think there is no difference if you use old or new api there is something wrong with HA49.



sad for you, new api ~= old api  :Smile: 

though core.old "link" old api to new api, that's not enough.
if you manually convert old scripts to new scripts, you can notice that they are DIFFERENT.

if you have problems v49, recommend ONLY USE NEW API and remove 'require core.old'(optional)

----------


## RodeoRaider

Hi Chuichu and everyone,

Using old or new API does not seem to solve the problem for me. Debugging showed me that the culprit is still xLocate. xLocate sometimes still fails which leads to the failure of xReset(). I used the following piece of code to debug:

function xEventLogout()
if xLogin() then
if xLocate('auction.search.equipment') ~= true then
xMessage("locate failed")
end
xReset()
end
end

Also, I found another error: xGetSearchItem sometimes fails with the 1st item in the search result. I printed out the item index at the time of error and it was 1 (so it's not like I am calling the function with index = 0 or anything).

----------


## RodeoRaider

I would like to confirm that when xLocate returns a failure status, the following xReset() will fail somewhere and cause HA icon to turn green.

One thing to note that when xLocate('auction.search.equipment') returns a failure status, sometimes it can still open the AH->Search, sometimes it can even open AH->Search->Equipment. And at the time of failure, xLocate often takes 2 seconds to complete.

Hope Chuichu will find these info useful for debugging  :Big Grin: .

----------


## ChuiChu

this drives me nuts. because just have my system and VM to test on... somehow its different for different people  :Frown: 

anyway what ill do is just have xLocate retry until its successful. 

if you are using locate like so:
xLocate('auction')
replace with
while xLocate('auction') == false do xSleep(10) end
to see if that works  :Smile: 


REMINDER: use VSYNC ON (checked)

----------


## RodeoRaider

> this drives me nuts. because just have my system and VM to test on... somehow its different for different people 
> 
> anyway what ill do is just have xLocate retry until its successful. 
> 
> if you are using locate like so:
> xLocate('auction')
> replace with
> while xLocate('auction') == false do xSleep(10) end
> to see if that works 
> ...


Hi Chuichu,

I actually already tried the "while xLocate..." you mentioned but what happened was that after xLocate failed once, even it succeeded after that, xReset still turned HA to green.

I just finally fixed the problem for myself, the approach is to find a way for xReset to work regardless of the status of xLocate and restructuring my script did the job  :Big Grin: . So my bot is error-free now  :Big Grin: .

Also, Chuichu, can you please make the "Disable mouse on D3 window when HA is running" an option? At the moment I am feeling the mouse disable is kinda incovenient  :Smile: .

----------


## ChuiChu

mouse disable is there to prevent the script from failing randomly... which happens the moment you move mouse. if i make it optional no one will use it and ill get more complains about script problems likely attributed to interacting with d3 while script is running. in fact it still causes random problems if even if the cursor doesnt move in d3. ill have to make it focus out of d3 when script is running next.

basically letting the user mouse + script running is basically like having 2 mice interacting with d3. which isnt supported.

remember you can always pause the script... which reenable mouse during this time.

also posted 50. this covers most issues posted last page or so... except xReset problem and a reported crash. ill look at this next  :Smile:

----------


## RodeoRaider

Hi Chuichu,

I am wondering if it is possible to let the user click on the border of the D3 client and move the client window around? Or at least enable the D3 window to gain focus when we click on it?

For now, when a D3 window's surface with HA running is mostly covered by other applications' windows, if I want to check on what is happening in the D3 window, I have to either:
+ Stop bot, click on D3 window so that it is brought to the front, start bot.
+ Move all other applications' windows out of the view.

If it will consume some of your time, please disregard it  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Fgura

V50:

After it reaches the Lobby I get this errror message: (VSYNC ON)
CRASH ....\Game\Common\Lobby.ccp:164

There is nothing changed except main.lua where I filled the xSetLogin line..

EDIT: Tried with the original sample script because @DripDropFun said my script is crap but the result is the same CRASH message.

@DripDropFun: Okey, I'm sorry for my agressive words but it seems there isn't any ppl who trying to help to those who post here.
Except ChuiChu of course who has huge patience and makes great work with this bot to solve all our problems.

I don't really understand the difference of my systems. All the settings/resolutions/op. system/ are the same. I use V49 on the another system and everything works fine with haLogout() added to my script. 
Tested V50 on another system, got the same CRASH message.

EDIT2:
V50.1: testing atm, seems OK!

----------


## DripDropFun

> V50:
> 
> After it reaches the Lobby I get this errror message: (VSYNC ON)
> CRASH ....\Game\Common\Lobby.ccp:164
> 
> There is nothing changed except main.lua where I filled the xSetLogin line..
> 
> EDIT: Tried with the original sample script because @DripDropFun said my script is crap but the result is the same CRASH message.



I did't mention your script 'crap'

but now I know your system is crappppy  :Smile: 



stop using agressive word to others trying to help ya

----------


## ChuiChu

crap sorry about v50... i left an intentional crash exception in there at the last moment (to test it lol)

50.1 with hotfix posted  :Smile:

----------


## Orbiter87

Is the auction log reader fully implemented in .49/.50?



```
for i=1, xGetLogCount() do  
    print(xGetLogItem(i).name)
    print(xGetLogItem(i).sale)
end
```

fails on xGetLogItem(i).sale (nil value)



```
for i=1, xGetLogCount() do  
    print(xGetLogItem(i).name)
    print(haItem().sale)
end
```

If I use haItem() I get no error but it always prints 'none'. 

The item name gets printed successfully in both examples.

----------


## alcor75

> Is the auction log reader fully implemented in .49/.50?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> for i=1, xGetLogCount() do  
>     print(xGetLogItem(i).name)
>     print(xGetLogItem(i).sale)
> end
> ...


Work perfect for me, both way.


I'm on vacation so i got time, and i arguing about the stuck at lobby problem i have sometime (crash for me seen to be gone but that a different topic)

So observing the Events.lua



```
-- These are called when stuff happens. Edit as needed.

-- globals
event_login_delay = 10

-- A logout has occurred
function xEventLogout()

	-- login loop
	xLogin()

	-- locate AH
	xLocate('auction.search.equipment')
	

	-- reset old api state
	CoreOldReset()

	-- reset script
	xReset()
end
```

I decided that it can be transformed like this:



```
-- These are called when stuff happens. Edit as needed.
-- A logout has occurred
function xEventLogout()
	-- reset script
	xReset()
end
```

Why? because this is called if a logout occurs (so we are out) and every code befor xReset, will be even called after the xReset (after all you execute you code from the begin and if it worked the first time why should now fail?) so everything is redundant beside xReset().

Pls if i'm wrong (is damn hot in here and my brain might be boiling  :Smile:  ) trow in a few line.

/bw

----------


## RodeoRaider

Hi alcor,

Have you tried the code you posted above? If it works all the time for you, then it means you are not wrong  :Smile: .

----------


## ChuiChu

yes just xReset is fine. i provide the default as is to demonstrate allowing you to control the login sequence. but basically if your entire Main.lua was just:

xSetLogin(...)
xSearch()
xLogout()
xReset()

it would work (loop logout search) since xSearch like other auction functions have internal xLocate to where they need to be. and xLocate works from login screen where it loops on locations until destination found. in this case login -> lobby -> auction -> auction.search.equipment

----------


## alcor75

Hey Chuichu, V50.1 is working, xSetCurrency is perfect.

I've seen D3 crash recently and DERP was: CRASH: ..\..\source\Diablo\Core\Ui\UiComponent.cpp:122 (but might be something related to the ui not being found anymore, D3 crashed)

Also i've experienced that kinde of bug you were talking about, where you cant click the HA button, nither manually, can you make so it time out, after let say 20 seconds and trigger a logout? 

last, mine HA still crash sometime, and i believe it uppen if the network got latency or some wired behaviours during login, i'm 90% sure this uppen during login/lobby->auction transition.

If i find more info i'll report as always.

For now, tnx you for staying with us, friend.

----------


## MATRASUS

> Hi Chuichu,
> 
> I am wondering if it is possible to let the user click on the border of the D3 client and move the client window around? Or at least enable the D3 window to gain focus when we click on it?
> 
> For now, when a D3 window's surface with HA running is mostly covered by other applications' windows, if I want to check on what is happening in the D3 window, I have to either:
> + Stop bot, click on D3 window so that it is brought to the front, start bot.
> + Move all other applications' windows out of the view.
> 
> If it will consume some of your time, please disregard it .


Totally agreed. Sign

----------


## ury005

Hi Chuichu

1. How I can get "paid" money from "refund" auction log record returned by HA. Actually it is the same "bid" record and I need to know only money I spent to buy this item, all refunds I took and add to all my money and do not need to know this sum. Also after reopening auction log the "refund record" becomes "purchased record". IMHO it will be nice to get rid of "refund" type of record.
2. Is it possible to distinguish records in auction log as "purchased by bid" and "purchased by buy"?

Thanks for all your work!

----------


## ChuiChu

> Hi Chuichu
> 
> 1. How I can get "paid" money from "refund" auction log record returned by HA. Actually it is the same "bid" record and I need to know only money I spent to buy this item, all refunds I took and add to all my money and do not need to know this sum. Also after reopening auction log the "refund record" becomes "purchased record". IMHO it will be nice to get rid of "refund" type of record.
> 2. Is it possible to mark records in auction log as "purchased by bid" and "purchased by buy"?
> 
> Thanks for all your work!


1. im not sure how to get this to happen... should i just max bid some item?
2. will do



@mouse lock:

you can just alt tab to it while its running... or pause the bot (default pause button). notes so far:

- FIX: add extra mutex protection around several shared resources. hopefully this prevents a crash when using multiclient
- FIX: have several internal things fail normally instead of throwing exceptions (aka halting the script) which can happen when unexpected errors occur in D3.
- FIX: HA process not actually closing if you exit HA while pausing a script
- IMPROVE: dropdown box performance. this affects functions like xSetStat and xSetRarity

i may have fixed xReset in process, not sure. working on korean locale thing next then ill update... and a few auction log things.

----------


## spammero

I have this error too: CRASH: ..\..\source\Diablo\Core\Ui\UiComponent.cpp:122 sometimes. I hope you can fix in next version.

Thx master!

----------


## ChuiChu

let me know when you actually see it... "sometimes" doesnt help much  :Wink: 

i assume its when theres a d3 error?

----------


## Fgura

This error "CRASH: ..\..\source\Diablo\Core\Ui\UiComponent.cpp:122" comes if i try to terminate the AH after it freezed in the lobby..  :Smile: 

Anyway.. I can confirm that I get this freeze more frequently if I try to run the bot in a "slower" computer. (maybe stupid..  :Smile:  )

Also I can see on the windows processes that HA doesn't refresh after it stuck in the lobby so xLocate() and xReset() sometimes doesn't run properly after re-login occurs.
+Sometimes it stucks in the lobby during the first start.

----------


## ury005

> 1. im not sure how to get this to happen... should i just max bid some item?


You need input bid sum more then D3 dialog asks you. Then you'll get your extra money back. First time you open auction log this "bid" record will be "refund".
For myself I remove refund at all:
if(element.refund && element.paid)
{
item.sale = SALE_PURCHASED;
item.cash = NUMBER(element.paid, 0);
}

----------


## spammero

heey Chui, can you change block mouse input as optional feature?

----------


## vjmap

Got problem with haSortTimeLeft() in v50 It rerurn fail all the time. Where to dig for solution?

----------


## Orbiter87

The window lock doesn't always work on my computer. Some windows get locked while others don't. Would love to have an easy way to choose if you want to use window lock or not.

I'm also experiencing trouble with the bots not getting focus when checking the stash. Anyone else getting this?

Also, after the bot is done checking the stash the mouse locks itself inside the window, which in my case forces me to ctrl-alt-del or alt tab to desktop to unlock the mouse.

----------


## ChuiChu

re: stash focus. the stash for some reason requires me to use direct mouse input. im still trying to find a way around it. ill see about it freeing the lock after though

re: mouse block... ill add an option to disable but it will not be enabled by default. and ill include a nasty warning about it in docs  :Big Grin: 

re: haSortTimeLeft.... i just realized if youre on a different locale this will no longer work. use the new xSortSearch instead  :Smile:

----------


## RodeoRaider

Kudos! I myself also feel that the mandatory mouse block is like everyone has to suffer because of a few who are not intelligent enough to run the bot properly  :Big Grin: .

----------


## BlizzPaysMyBills

i wish that bot could close all diablo clients, restart diablo clients (we can have paths to clients in some file for example) and all scripts after certain amount of time !

to solve diablo crashes and random bot halts when afk  :Cool:  ... i hate to come home/wake up and see that 1 or 2 bots were not working because blizzard is stupid or because of the bug in the bot/my script that is not solved yet

----------


## Orbiter87

Since upgrading from .41 to .49 my D3 clients have begun freezing and crashing very often, which never happened before. This happens only when I use the computer at the same time as HA is running.

----------


## DripDropFun

notes so far:

- FIX: add extra mutex protection around several shared resources. hopefully this prevents a crash when using multiclient
- FIX: have several internal things fail normally instead of throwing exceptions (aka halting the script) which can happen when unexpected errors occur in D3.
- FIX: HA process not actually closing if you exit HA while pausing a script
- IMPROVE: dropdown box performance. this affects functions like xSetStat and xSetRarity


bulls eye!!!
looking forward  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Big Grin:

----------


## ChuiChu

k 51 posted

if someone sees d3 crash from HA use and can provide sample script that can reproduce plz send. the same for any other issue you see... this helps me quickly find the problem. i can only fix stuff i can reproduce.

----------


## MATRASUS

Moving now from #41 to #51, will report if any bugs. Big thanks for xSetMouseLock!

P.S. I think you can skip the first two steps and almost everyone will be thankful  :Wink: 



> *UPDATES*
> TODO (in order of priority):
> - NEW: doc/tutorial.html. a noob tutorial for noobz 
> - NEW: add sample script to buy cheap legendaries
> - NEW: support search for similar items (right click item in stash)
> - NEW: add support for timeout(function, milliseconds)
> - NEW: add xGetRegion
> - NEW: add more UI features: ability to add buttons to popup (allow for a bot launcher)
> - NEW: allow HA to operate as admin while D3 process is regular user
> - UPDATE: reduce CPU usage

----------


## Orbiter87

.51 works perfectly for me so far. Amazing work Chuichu! 

.51 is the new .41  :Smile:

----------


## alcor75

/nod..

Tnx Chuichu, v51 is very stable!!

----------


## Fgura

It seems just working fine. Finally.  :Smile: 

Chuichu: please forget my last P.M., I solved myself.

Thank you!

----------


## RodeoRaider

Hi Chuichu,

Thank you very much for all the work!

Compared to the old version, my bots sometimes pause at the (re)login screen for about 3-5 seconds (normally the bot carries out the relog immediately). I am wondering if there is an intentional pause that you put somewhere to fix some kind of error at login screen?  :Big Grin:

----------


## vjmap

in 51 d3 window not getting focused when calling xGetStashItem or xSell. So you cant run multiply accounts. Maybe there is some function that call to focus d3 window?

----------


## Orbiter87

> One of the more badass AH bots around, if I only knew how to script the damn thing!


Are you for real?

----------


## e8ghtball

There are alot of people that are having problems creating the scripts

----------


## a1rborne

> One of the more badass AH bots around, if I only knew how to script the damn thing!


This line is being repeated by different people over and over again, wtf?

----------


## RodeoRaider

Hi everyone,

Am I the only one experiencing that the bot often pauses for a few seconds at login screen and the bot is also crashing a lot? If it's just me then must be something is wrong with my configuration  :Big Grin: .

----------


## vjmap

> Hi everyone,
> 
> Am I the only one experiencing that the bot often pauses for a few seconds at login screen and the bot is also crashing a lot? If it's just me then must be something is wrong with my configuration .


1) i got problems with clients that stuck. But it only happen with d3 on very slow usb hdd
2) i also got a lot of crashes. this happens when some bot relogin in the same time with other bot relogin. just decrease this relogins - helped me.


But those troubles means nothing comparing to calling xGetStashItem or xSell not getting focus d3

----------


## ChuiChu

RE relogin stall/crashes
sounds like the this is multiclient login happening in pararrel only so ill look into that. is this ever an issue for anyone running single client?

RE stash functions not focusing... ill make these auto foreground the window.. currently they dont, they simply click where the window is, whether covered up or not. so they "should" work now if all D3 windows are visible (if you have the screen space for it)

----------


## spammero

> RE relogin stall/crashes
> sounds like the this is multiclient login happening in pararrel only so ill look into that. is this ever an issue for anyone running single client?
> 
> RE stash functions not focusing... ill make these auto foreground the window.. currently they dont, they simply click where the window is, whether covered up or not. so they "should" work now if all D3 windows are visible (if you have the screen space for it)


Crash happens on login screen when server authentication window is up (authentication credentials step I think). With multiclient login, crashes are much more frequent than single login.

Also, my bots stuck at lobby every 1-2 hours (I use xLocate loop too), maybe I need more sleeps :P

v51 is awesome Chui, we need 2-3 version more for new perfect HA  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fgura

There isn't any difference if you use OLD or just the NEW api also it doesn't help if you add xSleep to your events.lua. (already tested)

Maybe.. There is some compatible problem with O.S/ d3 config settings? Who knows... V51 just works 100% and there isn't any problem with re-login. (VSYNC off) Tested with 2 different computers, Single/Multiclient with same O.S/D3/HA settings.

Thank you ChuiChu, finally I got it!  :Smile: 

Regards,

----------


## vjmap

> There isn't any difference if you use OLD or just the NEW api also it doesn't help if you add xSleep to your events.lua. (already tested)
> 
> Maybe.. There is some compatible problem with O.S/ d3 config settings? Who knows... V51 just works 100% and there isn't any problem with re-login. (VSYNC off) Tested with 2 different computers, Single/Multiclient with same O.S/D3/HA settings.
> 
> Regards,


 When 2 bots reloging in the same time it can cause crash.

----------


## vjmap

> RE relogin stall/crashes
> sounds like the this is multiclient login happening in pararrel only so ill look into that. is this ever an issue for anyone running single client?
> 
> RE stash functions not focusing... ill make these auto foreground the window.. currently they dont, they simply click where the window is, whether covered up or not. so they "should" work now if all D3 windows are visible (if you have the screen space for it)


1) only in multi client. randomly if use a lot of relogin

2) all D3 windows are visible for 12 bots - will need at minimum 32 inch monitor  :Big Grin:

----------


## knightxii

Anyone tried the new HappyAuction .51 yet? What's your impression of it comparing to .42 ? in term of speed and complexity. Did you have to rework a lot of your script?

I added a bunch of custom codes to .42 so I guess I'm gonna be stuck with it for a while until I migrate over.

Can someone can point me to a stable .4X version that has the ability to iterate the Completed Tab history and detect which item was sold? Thanks in advance! The new code look awesome btw. Thanks in advance!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## DripDropFun

v51 stuck @lobby (sometimes - but comparatively often)
which never happened in v50  :Frown: 

guess it happens during re-login sequence

I use 4 clients per 1 computer, windows7



edit: 

restart method - (simptom)

pause -> start : doesn't work
stop -> start : doesn't work
stop -> manual log-out -> start : works



edit2:

correct info - 
I'd used v49, not v50  :Smile:

----------


## RodeoRaider

My bots are stucking at lobby quite regularly. This does not happen when I test run v51 with only 1 client. It seems that the more bots I run, the more likely each bot will be stuck  :Frown: .

----------


## preto69

can some one make a tutorial on the scripts that we need to change? plz  :Smile:

----------


## kingbbs

*when was the last ban guys? anyone remember?*

----------


## ChuiChu

so trying to test this parallel relogin crash...

anyone know how to do multiclient on the same account (but different regions) without it switching back to the same region after logout?
say i do

1. asia login
2. euro login
1. asia logout
1. asia instance will now be set to euro

i figure its just a shared registry thing... but hoping for a quick workaround without hacking into it.

tried with a starter acct but no ah lol.

----------


## quadfan75

Hello,
I use the .51 Version. But get an Error when I start the Testsctipt.
Set some Filters and a low Buyout.
When I klick OK, than the Bot starts and change only the First Search Equipment Stats.
But Level Range and Stats are untouched by the Bot.
What is there wrong?
Here my Testscript:

-- Core
require('Core.Api')
require('Core.Events')
require('Core.Old')

-- Bots
require('Bots.SnipeBuyout')
require('Bots.SnipeDps')
require('Bots.LogSearch')
require('Bots.LogSelling')
require('Bots.LogStash')
require('Bots.LogHistory')

-- Settings
xSetLogin('[email protected]','ikilledblizzard')

-- Start
SnipeBuyout()


-- get user buyout
local buyout = 1200000
--haFilterBuyout()

if buyout < 0 then
haAlert('Set some filters and a low buyout')
else
while true do
--haFilterChar('Barbar')
haFilterLevel(60,60)

haFilterType('All Armor Item Types')
haFilterBuyout(10000, true)
haFilterStat(1,'Strength',120)
haFilterStat(2,'Vitality',120)
haFilterStat(3,'All Resistance',60)
haFilterStat(4,'None',0)
haFilterStat(5,'None',0)
-- search and select first item in list
if haSearch() and haListSelect(1) then
haBuyout()
--haAlert('Found Item')
else
haSleep(5913,4000)
--haFilterChar('Barbar')
haFilterLevel(60,60)

haFilterType('Boots')
haFilterBuyout(200000, true)
haFilterStat(1,'Strength',100)
haFilterStat(2,'Vitality',92)
haFilterStat(3,'All Resistance',52)
haFilterStat(4,'Movement Speed',10)
haFilterStat(5,'None',0)
-- search and select first item in list
if haSearch() and haListSelect(1) then
haBuyout()
--haAlert('Found Item')
else
haSleep(7138,4000)
--haFilterChar('Barbar')
haFilterLevel(60,60)
haFilterType('All Armor Item Types')
haFilterBuyout(150000, true)
haFilterStat(1,'Strength',100)
haFilterStat(2,'Vitality',100)
haFilterStat(3,'All Resistance',50)
haFilterStat(4,'Critical Hit Chance',3)
haFilterStat(5,'None',0)
-- search and select first item in list
if haSearch() and haListSelect(1) then
haBuyout()
--haAlert('Found Item')
end
end
end 
haSleep(4987,4000)
end
end

----------


## preto69

i got the same error  :Frown:  can some one share a good script ?

----------


## ChuiChu

remove the SnipeBuyout() part... youre running the default sample bot... instead of your own  :Smile:

----------


## Exclide

This is nice, but I'd rather kept it for myself and make thousands of euros!

P.S. Didn't they remove search results caching?
P.P.S. It doesn't set stats for some reason, even though I use delays:


```
xSetStat(1, 'dexterity', 290)
xSleep(1000)
xSetStat(2, 'critical hit damage', 170)
xSleep(1000)
```

It just opens and closes it, without choosing the stat or setting the value! (I'm running russian client (I tried both windowed and fullscreen mode with vsync off and on))

----------


## Sehae

I confirm that 51 gets stuck at the lobby and turns itself off after a random time of working allright. This may be related to the resetting of the script or something with the relog sequence.

----------


## RodeoRaider

^ I think it is more related to the number of bots running at the same time. When I tested with just 1 bot, everything ran seamlessly for *hours* but the more bots I ran, the worse the problem gets.

----------


## ChuiChu

when you see it get stuck at the lobby does clicking the ah button manually work. also check the return status of xLocate('auction')... if that fails loop it until it succeeds. if it doesnt succeed... see if manually clicking the AH button works. sometimes it simply stops working for me... script or manual.

----------


## vjmap

haLogout() and xLogout() works differntly. If use xLogout it will continue work at code it stoped and haLogout() will reset all script and start from begining

----------


## Fgura

If V51 stucks in the lobby, you can't to anything because it freezed out. It happens once maybe twice per day here (4 bots on the same computer) and the only thing I can do is start the task manager, and shut the freezed V51 down then start it again.
CPU usage of V51 is 25% when it stucks in the lobby. There is no another way to solve this problem.
All I can do is to change the version to V41 when I go to sleep.

----------


## RodeoRaider

Hi Chuichu,

Looping on xLocate does not solve the problem for me. I enabled mouse interaction so that I could click on AH button. Manually clicking on AH did not make the bot continue its work but manually log out did.

----------


## vjmap

> If V51 stucks in the lobby.


i found only bots on slow hdd stuck at lobby.

----------


## Exclide

Am I the only one with dropdown boxes not filling at all? Doesn't this kinda limit the bot efficiency, because you'll only be able to search for one item at a time?

----------


## Sehae

I tried this on an Intel SSD and it still fails at the lobby at some points. It is not related to xLocate, because I have the loop for it going to the search page, it is that the bot just stops. Will try to replace haLogout with xLogout, as someone mentioned before.

PS: When using xLogout or when I just don't *reset* the script (removing the reset from events) something strange happens - the bot does its function, but fails to fill in the criteria (character, level of searched items, rarity etc). This is something to be looked in  :Smile:

----------


## CHandest

> Am I the only one with dropdown boxes not filling at all? Doesn't this kinda limit the bot efficiency, because you'll only be able to search for one item at a time?


Happens to me too. xSetGlobalDelay still don't work while bot dropping down box to fill in stats. 
My bots buys tons of unwanted items every day with the new version :/ Like i want to search for Mempo of Twilight with cc 5.5 and strength and bots buys alot of Mempos with only cc 5.5. Its filling in the stats too quickly and sometimes leaves a field empty..

----------


## Exclide

> Its filling in the stats too quickly and sometimes leaves a field empty..


That's at least something. For me it leaves all the fields empty at all times. I guess I'll have to take a look at the code...

P.S. Could anyone upload source of old version with working dropdown box filters?
P.P.S. I'm able to select an item from the dropdown using integrers like this "xSetRarity(0)", though they're kinda random. But this means something is wrong with the string search, maybe just with my client locale.
P.P.P.S. I also tested v41 with the same results.

P.P.P.P.S. Shit, disregard this. Forgot about encoding.
P.P.P.P.P.S. xSetUnique still doesn't work, though, insert some crap like "Р›РёРє РђРЅРґР°СЂРёСЌР»СЊ" (but it decodes right)

BTW guys, what delay do you recommend setting when switching filter stats? I mean do you use switch stats even or read values directly from most recent item tooltip?

----------


## Exclide

sorry had to del(

----------


## Sehae

I would advise you not to paste any of your scripts here, since as you might notice other people might use them.

----------


## Exclide

> I would advise you not to paste any of your scripts here, since as you might notice other people might use them.


That was just a sample really, but I removed on request. I guess we'd rather not post scripts due to competition, even though they're straight-forward to make, but that would at least keep the very inexperienced users away. (And that's why I'm a lazy leecher since feb of 08).

----------


## Jessiexx12729

> simple stuff like this is the best way to learn if youre new to programming 
> 
> 
> 
> it writes only to dynamic memory locations where warden cannot realistically check. so far the only ban report ive had was some guy who ran it 72 hours straight 
> 
> as Pascal257 said it also depends on the script you use/write and how predictable, repetitive, and fast it is. most AH bot bans are server side detected.
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmm how do i do it? I mean i have to put a buyout but how do i active Snipe mode, And i would LOVE it if you made a simple video of you using this or you explaining a little about it, Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Jessiexx12729

> i found only bots on slow hdd stuck at lobby.


Hey it looks like ur the only one online can u help me with bot on skype?  :Smile:

----------


## Exclide

How the hell are you guys sniping items right in front of my face, lol? I mean, you can't set delay less then 1,5 secs, because of the throttling. Jeez, there must be hundreds of people botting!

*Jessiexx12729,* press CTRL+F12 to activate default script.

EDIT: oops, it only throttls when you use sorting...
EDIT2: well, actually, not only. Not sure when it does...
EDIT3: but definitly thottles more with sorting. But if you don't sort, you aint getting a shit. Well, of course you can snipe with setting filter stats with no delay, but it would be still less effecient.

Just bought a ring for 1/9 of it's value! For 300m. That should pay my game copy at least!  :Big Grin:

----------


## vjmap

btw anybody want to swap america gold for eu. I need eu gold a lot . If yes send me pm.

----------


## Exclide

Anyone also having trouble selling the gear? Thanks to the addon on loot 2.0 patch. I think we should be fixing filters accordingly...

----------


## spammero

Heey chui, any updates on stuck at lobby bug with .51 version??  :Smile:

----------


## John684

how do u make the bot to search for what u need? like how much DPS or str or dex or int or vit u want to search??

Oakley Sunglasses

----------


## Exclide

Can you tell me one thing, please? Do blizz follow items or gold from AH bots?

----------


## Sehae

If you use this bot you will be banned. That's what we can tell you.

----------


## Exclide

> If you use this bot you will be banned. That's what we can tell you.


I know that, but that was not the question exactly... If I transfer the gold or items from my bot account to legit one - will they follow them and remove them? That's one thing I'm concerned about.

In other words, do I need to "clean" the items and the gold?

----------


## spammero

> I know that, but that was not the question exactly... If I transfer the gold or items from my bot account to legit one - will they follow them and remove them? That's one thing I'm concerned about.
> 
> In other words, do I need to "clean" the items and the gold?


You need test yourself but mules are banned too randomly and bots are banned ALWAYS.

----------


## Exclide

> You need test yourself but mules are banned too randomly and bots are banned ALWAYS.


Thanks. I don't doubt about bot accounts, but really worried about 'mule' ones. Anyone else confirms they're getting banned? And what would be a good way to protect them? Sell gold immediatly to 3rd party? But that would mean they too could get hit and you lose reputation and a buyer.

What if I just drop items on the ground and pick them on my trade account? Should that be harder to track? What if I simply trade with gold? Like I buy a good item for 10m and then just sell it to my trade account for 15m. Seems legit.

----------


## alcor75

> Thanks. I don't doubt about bot accounts, but really worried about 'mule' ones. Anyone else confirms they're getting banned? And what would be a good way to protect them? Sell gold immediatly to 3rd party? But that would mean they too could get hit and you lose reputation and a buyer.
> 
> What if I just drop items on the ground and pick them on my trade account? Should that be harder to track? What if I simply trade with gold? Like I buy a good item for 10m and then just sell it to my trade account for 15m. Seems legit.


Man, really, i don't think i can go to Mr Coca-cola and ask him "Pls how do you act to make some zilions dollars?" and still pretend i don't live in the clouds.....

Beside this, If you are so worry about those stuffs, this is not wort the troubles.

----------


## Exclide

> Man, really, i don't think i can go to Mr Coca-cola and ask him "Pls how do you act to make some zilions dollars?" and still pretend i don't live in the clouds.....
> 
> Beside this, If you are so worry about those stuffs, this is not wort the troubles.


Haha. This is something I expected to hear. Funny, considering you're using a program, that is made by someone else. You're making me want to post my 2k lines script and make a youtube video promoting it everywhere.

It's something I'll figure out sooner or later anyways. It's just that little info that could save me an account or two.

----------


## Sehae

Well, go on and post your script, this will only hurt you as well  :Smile:  Some people have 10k lines script, some have more. If you want some information on the bot, we can provide you with general info and you could look into the history of the topic - many things have been previously discussed. 
But everything else you must figure out for yourself. If not - no one here is going to cut out of his own profit sharing. That's just about it.

PS: And we all love Chui for what he does and have proposed to open a donation option many times. 

Cheers.

----------


## Exclide

Well I'm not asking any questions that should affect your profits. No scripts, no items to search, I just want to know how do I prevent my mule from getting banned.

----------


## MATRASUS

No way. As was mentioned above they did it randomly. One thing that was really helpfull is splitting gold and items between 2 or more mules. My mules never was banned but I know few guys that got hit hard few times and we were not able to find the difference between our mules. It was just about good/bad luck.

----------


## Exclide

> No way. As was mentioned above they did it randomly. One thing that was really helpfull is splitting gold and items between 2 or more mules. My mules never was banned but I know few guys that got hit hard few times and we were not able to find the difference between our mules. It was just about good/bad luck.


Well, thanks on that one.

Having a hard time selling mid-high priced items, btw, even though I undercut by a lot. I feel like announcing the addon when it's still like half an year away was a big mistake. They pretty much killed the game until then, really foolish move.

----------


## Sehae

The economy is getting worse indeed, we all have these problems :/ The good news is that the expo is going to rejuvenate the game  :Smile:

----------


## ChuiChu

.............

----------


## ChuiChu

k 52 posted... but i couldnt get the relogin stuff reproduced. this is what i tried for about 20 min.... it sets login according to each instance, logs in, does something, then relogs at the same time.



```
-- Core
require('Core.Api')
require('Core.Events')
require('Core.Old')

-- login
if xGetInstance() == 1 then
	xSetLogin('[email protected]','111','eu')
elseif xGetInstance() == 2 then
	xSetLogin('[email protected]','111','kr')
end
xLogin()

-- do stuff
LogHistory()

-- relog at same time
local interval = 20000
xSleep(interval - (xGetUptime() % interval))
xLogout()
xReset()
```

----------


## alcor75

> k 52 posted...



You...Genius!!

/bow

----------


## BlizzPaysMyBills

Can you guys tell me what do you use 2k-10k lines scripts for? I have 50 lines max, lol.

----------


## Sehae

And with 50 lines script you cover all legendary/rare items you want to buy+ all the variations in their rolls?  :Smile:

----------


## musashy

Might do you explain how it works? please

----------


## Exclide

> Might do you explain how it works? please


This is no rocket science. Download Visual Basic 2008, open the .sln file and you'll see how it works.

----------


## musashy

What is it for?

----------


## musashy

Nose as used Visual Basic 2008

----------


## Exclide

> Nose as used Visual Basic 2008


Now, before continuing on understanding how the program works, you'd probably want to read some beginner books on C++ language. "C++ Primer", for example. Good luck!

----------


## Sehae

I am more interested in an ongoing problem - there are times, when I see my bot stop, as if it found an item, but the item dissappears even before it can click the buyout button and then it just goes to send nothing to stash, as it is required in the script.
This is a method which is totally different than HA and takes items before this script even can attempt to click on the buyout button and thus you can not even see them in the "Failed" list. Which can be a good explanation on the severe reduction of good and at all, the quantity of items bought and even the ones in the "failed" - the quantity of items worth buying is severely reduced over the past few months. And this is not due to less people playing or HA competition, obviously.

----------


## Fgura

V52: With this version my bot sometimes buys cheap and crappy items which doesn't meet with my script. (VSYNC off, Mouselock ON)

V51 worked perfectly here, no relog problems, no stucks, no fake items, etc.

----------


## Exclide

> I am more interested in an ongoing problem - there are times, when I see my bot stop, as if it found an item, but the item dissappears even before it can click the buyout button and then it just goes to send nothing to stash, as it is required in the script.
> This is a method which is totally different than HA and takes items before this script even can attempt to click on the buyout button and thus you can not even see them in the "Failed" list. Which can be a good explanation on the severe reduction of good and at all, the quantity of items bought and even the ones in the "failed" - the quantity of items worth buying is severely reduced over the past few months. And this is not due to less people playing or HA competition, obviously.


I've seen this happen to me. I have this, when the script finds the item:


```
then 
xBeep()
xBuyout(i)
xSleep(5000)
```

And usually it buys it succesfuly, sometimes I see the error message and a refund and the other times it will just "beep" and that's it. I've put 5 sec sleep here on purpose, so I can figure out why does it happen. And when it does, I can see the item and it's the correct item and then I press "buyout" manually it says "Item doesn't exist". I guessed so far it's due to someone buying it before me.




> V52: With this version my bot sometimes buys cheap and crappy items which doesn't meet with my script. (VSYNC off, Mouselock ON)


Check your script. This is very unlikely to do something with the HA itself.

----------


## Fgura

> Check your script. This is very unlikely to do something with the HA itself.


No need to check my script again because switching back to V51 solve my problem instantly. There is something wrong with V52.

----------


## Sehae

> I've seen this happen to me. I have this, when the script finds the item:
> 
> 
> ```
> then 
> xBeep()
> xBuyout(i)
> xSleep(5000)
> ```
> ...


Well, this is happening more and more often, thus reducing the number of attempted/failed items by a serious number. Which apparently makes me presume that the packet sniffing botting methods have expanded.

----------


## RodeoRaider

> Well, this is happening more and more often, thus reducing the number of attempted/failed items by a serious number. Which apparently makes me presume that the packet sniffing botting methods have expanded.


Agree, hopefully Chuichu will have some time to continue this investigation, this direction requires godly memory reader  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Exclide

> Well, this is happening more and more often, thus reducing the number of attempted/failed items by a serious number. Which apparently makes me presume that the packet sniffing botting methods have expanded.


It could be. Or it could be that someone is simply buying out faster.

----------


## RodeoRaider

> It could be. Or it could be that someone is simply buying out faster.


Whether that is true or not, I think packet sniffing method (if practical) will very likely outperform the current method HA is using  :Big Grin: .

----------


## quadfan75

Hello,

can someone make or share a simple Script, that buys one Item, stash and sell it alone?
Would be nice, I don´t get it work. 
PM me for Help, I can give a small Donation.
Thanks

----------


## ChuiChu

if you guys want to take on the packet sniffing project i can help you out... but i simply dont have the time or motivation to do it myself. i have plenty of much funner projects to work on.

i already posted the details for decrypted send + general packet format.... ill can find you recv. next step for you is to find the pattern of the individual submessages which should be fairly easy with some simple comparisons in your actions. ex: changing item rarity will probably just change 1 byte by a small amount. that byte will be the rarity id.

you can easily integrate this into HA by replacing the contents of those few functions itd affect. you can unsafely (warden likely detect, but i havent been banned so far) hook the send/recv locations in d3 using win32 debug functions @ Debugging Functions (Windows) but thats the noob way to do it. the better approach can be found in whatever open source d3 bots you find (those written in c/c++ not autoit lol)

you can even do a simple bot in cheatengine's lua directly.

warning: dont try this unless you have decent C++ and asm experience

----------


## Exclide

But what would be the advantages of the "packet sniffing" method? What does it really do, that is already not implemented in HA?

----------


## ChuiChu

makes the search+buyout combination about 200ms faster

----------


## Exclide

> makes the search+buyout combination about 200ms faster


Well, doesn't seem that much, considering the server-side limit of search frequency of 1.5s... I don't have much C++ experience, but I'll try playing with it some...

----------


## Sehae

Lowering the delay of these functions basicly gives you advantage that no one can get  :Smile:  Try botting other region, where hyou have 200 ping? YOu shall fail. Using this method people from Asia can bot EUrope with practically no delay. So the difference is not just good, it is THE difference  :Wink:

----------


## song0915

> I am more interested in an ongoing problem - there are times, when I see my bot stop, as if it found an item, but the item dissappears even before it can click the buyout button and then it just goes to send nothing to stash, as it is required in the script.
> This is a method which is totally different than HA and takes items before this script even can attempt to click on the buyout button and thus you can not even see them in the "Failed" list. Which can be a good explanation on the severe reduction of good and at all, the quantity of items bought and even the ones in the "failed" - the quantity of items worth buying is severely reduced over the past few months. And this is not due to less people playing or HA competition, obviously.



I stop HA about 3weeks ago.... T.T
because I could not get just 1 best-item.. I got few not-so-good items only (around.. maximum 2000000000gold) that's all.
I can see it but I failed to buy it T.T 

I know I'm a rookie HAer but... failing was very stressful... so I stop HA...

and.. 
I found a famous... very famous seller in forum is selling some and have some items that I missed.
maybe he is using different macro or something else...
I wish I can findout how and what he is using.

----------


## vjmap

> I stop HA about 3weeks ago.... T.T
> because I could not get just 1 best-item.. I got few not-so-good items only (around.. maximum 2000000000gold) that's all.
> I can see it but I failed to buy it T.T 
> 
> I know I'm a rookie HAer but... failing was very stressful... so I stop HA...
> 
> and.. 
> I found a famous... very famous seller in forum is selling some and have some items that I missed.
> maybe he is using different macro or something else...
> I wish I can findout how and what he is using.


plz give the link on that famous seller. Maybe i think about the same person =)

----------


## Fgura

> makes the search+buyout combination about 200ms faster


ChuiChu, please don't listen to these dissatisfied people, because HA is enough fast to snipe the best items.

I don't know what worth of item is good for you. If I can sell an item for 50-200EUR what I bought <100 million gold, I think it's a good deal. I don't know what are you doing or searching but I'm very happy with this bot.

If your computer or ISP is crap, please don't cry here.

My only problem is the bug with HA V52 because it buys items with wrong stats while V51 worked perfectly in this side.

Thank you ChuiChu, this bot is great and your work is simply wonderfull.

----------


## RodeoRaider

> ChuiChu, please don't listen to these dissatisfied people, because HA is enough fast to snipe the best items.
> 
> I don't know what worth of item is good for you. If I can sell an item for 50-200EUR what I bought <100 million gold, I think it's a good deal. I don't know what are you doing or searching but I'm very happy with this bot.
> 
> If your computer or ISP is crap, please don't cry here.
> 
> My only problem is the bug with HA V52 because it buys items with wrong stats while V51 worked perfectly in this side.
> 
> Thank you ChuiChu, this bot is great and your work is simply wonderfull.


Dude, no offense but I don't think you are aware of how much other people have been making out of this game. You are happy because you are ignorance and you seem to be pretty new to D3 botting too. 

I and some other people here have been botting for quite awhile and we have observed a sudden reduction in the amount of items that we buy in. Stating that fact in this forum by no mean shows that we are complaining or being ungrateful to Chuichu. We are happy with what we have been earning and grateful for the great effort that Chuichu has put into HA, but the above fact remains true and we are just hoping that something can be done.

In short, stop replying with hate. We are here for the improvement of HA, not for arguing/crying like you are thinking.

----------


## Fgura

> Dude, no offense .


I appeared when you talked about Chinese method what pissed me off. You can't understand that this game is more than 1 years old, and the competition is bigger than the sweet old days + there is massive price drop because of the inflaction. Those items you sold for good price a half year ago now just worth nothing. You understand?

I asked only basic things because I don't need advanced things to use HA for which it was designed. Furthermore I asked only basic things in the forum, because competition read this forum and don't really want to share all secrets with others.
"and you seem to be pretty new to D3 botting too" - okey as you think. Believe it or not I'm not newbie.

I do not want to fight. Next time I will try to reply without any hate.

Regards,

+ Untill you don't have any proof what you talking about (for example in the completed tab you see text like "my item snagged by Chinese hacker") all you are doing is just guessing NOT evidence.

----------


## n3ro

where are you guys botting from, US? Europe?

----------


## ztnko

Fgura +1. how tired i am of this "Chinese cool-hackers" shit in this topic. it need to be full retard and don't understand anything to believe that such method exist or even really possible. stop posting your brainless fantasy here... it's really annoying... ok msk+rodeo is braindead but why other continue and continue discuss this shit...

----------


## RodeoRaider

@ztnko: I am sorry but are you retarded? If the memory part of your brain is poop, perhaps you should re-check the past before open your mouth talking about it. msk380 was the one who claimed that the "chinese hacking sh!t" existed. I neither believed nor disputed it. I was the one who put my godly mempo on the AH just to show everyone that such method might not exist.

"ok msk+rodeo is braindead but why other continue and continue discuss this shit...". Perhaps it means your brain is dead?

@Fgura: The above applies to you also. Do read what other are discussing carefully before being "pissed off" and hating someone.

And why are you people so close minded? I agree that the "chinese hacking sh!t" were kind of retarded and I myself have never shown support for it but the "packet sniffing" method is not impractical. Chuichu didn't dispute it, why should you?

*Again, before you guys are going to throw some shits at me, I do NOT claim that some secret methods already exist. I solely think that the packet sniffing method may be practical. And since Chuichu stated that he would not do it, I will start doing it myself. End of Story.*

----------


## Dixi5Price

One of the more badass AH bots around, if I only knew how to script the damn thing!

----------


## Sehae

We don't know anything for sure, regarding Chinese methods.

Cheers

----------


## Exclide

> One of the more badass AH bots around, if I only knew how to script the damn thing!


Is this guy "stealth-spamming" us with a sniffer?  :Big Grin: 

P.S. You guys should probably disable "show images" in your settings.
P.P.S. Btw, what do you think about the gold prices going up? What would be the cause?

----------


## ChuiChu

> ChuiChu, please don't listen to these dissatisfied people, because HA is enough fast to snipe the best items.
> 
> I don't know what worth of item is good for you. If I can sell an item for 50-200EUR what I bought <100 million gold, I think it's a good deal. I don't know what are you doing or searching but I'm very happy with this bot.
> 
> If your computer or ISP is crap, please don't cry here.
> 
> My only problem is the bug with HA V52 because it buys items with wrong stats while V51 worked perfectly in this side.
> 
> Thank you ChuiChu, this bot is great and your work is simply wonderfull.


need details... also see new readme section :P

[code]BUG SUBMISSIONS
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
- If you find a bug PM me a small script AND/OR detailed steps+conditions that
reproduce the problem within a short time (under 10minutes).
- I cannot do anything with vague reports like 'hey chui HA crash wtfff?!!1'
- if you have xSetMouseLock(false) or VSYNC OFF don't bug me![/co

----------


## quadfan75

Hello,

how can I search for Example that Item?
haFilterUnique("Slorak's Madness")

Because I get a Lua Error in this Line because the ---> ' <--- is in the Name Slorak*'*s Madness

----------


## BlizzPaysMyBills

> Hello,
> 
> how can I search for Example that Item?
> haFilterUnique("Slorak's Madness")
> 
> Because I get a Lua Error in this Line because the ---> ' <--- is in the Name Slorak*'*s Madness


learn how to use special characters in lua script  :Cool:  , google will help you for sure

----------


## Orendy

Can any1 share a script or just a basic script so i can make my own one? 
Pm me here or post it here or contact me on skype: kanatixl
would greatly apprecaite that  :Smile:

----------


## ChuiChu

update to the cheatengine bnet sniffer for ingress(recv). few notes:

- the receive is not perfect for large messages. seems to cap off at 512 bytes and not sure where the rest is. but it gets the first 3 items of a search result.
- when you do a search d3 does the following:
1. client send request+filters to bnet
2. bnet reply basic search list result
3. client ask for details about search list
4. bnet reply with details (for each item i guess)
- if you want to make a fast snipe bot... intercept the OUT in #3 and replace with a buyout request... unless you need whatever is in #4.

anyway i'll let you guys take over from here  :Smile: 




*D3 Bnet Unencrypted Packet Sniffer v2*


*TUTORIAL*
1. Have D3 running at the main lobby
2. Open CheatEngine ( Cheat Engine )
- 2.1. <File/Open Process/Diablo III.exe>
- 2.2. Hit [Memory View] button
- 2.3. <Tools/Lua Engine>
- 2.4. Pasted the code below into the lower section and hit [Execute]
- 2.5. uncheck: <view/show on print>
3. In D3 open chat window and say something.
- 3.1. You will see that packet in the CheatEngine LUA window.
- 3.2. Now explore the AH!  :Smile: 

*NOTES*
- Bnet packets are split into multiple messages. These are seperated out by this sniffer
- Each message is displayed in character then byte format. Paste into a fixed width editor like notepad to see it aligned.
- Each message is in the format
id: 1 bytes
length: 1 or 2 bytes
content: <length> bytes
- If you guys find this useful I'll find the recv version next  :Smile: 
- WARNING: Warden may detect this!


*SNIFFER (CheatEngine LUA)*


```
local _in_address = getAddress('battle.net.dll') + 0x158c02
local _out_address = getAddress('battle.net.dll') + 0x158c72

function _PrintPacket(packet)
    print('SIZE:' .. #packet .. '\n')

    local offset = 0

    while offset < (#packet - 2) do
        local length
        local p1, p2 = packet[offset + 2], packet[offset + 3]
        if p1 >= 0x80 then
             length = (p1 % 0x80) + (p2 * 0x80) + 3
        else
             length = p1 + 2
        end

        local bytes  = ''
        local chars = ''
        for i=1, length do
            local value = packet[offset+i] or 0 -- if this is nil the message length was read wrong
            bytes = bytes .. string.format('%0.2X ', value)
            if value >= 0x20 and value <= 0x7e then
                chars = chars .. string.format('%c  ', value)
            else
                chars = chars .. '.  '
            end
        end
        print(chars)
        print(bytes)

        offset = offset + length
    end

    print('')
end

function debugger_onBreakpoint()
	if EIP == _in_address then
		print('__ IN __')
		_PrintPacket(readBytes(EAX, readInteger(ESP-4), true))
		debug_continueFromBreakpoint(co_run)
		return 1
	end
	if EIP == _out_address then
		print('__ OUT __')
        _PrintPacket(readBytes(EBX, EDI, true))
        debug_continueFromBreakpoint(co_run)
        return 1
	end
end

debug_setBreakpoint(_in_address)
debug_setBreakpoint(_out_address)
```



*DISCOVERY NOTES*
- these are the steps I took to discover IN.
- sorry I didnt write it down for OUT but its fairly similar  :Smile: 
- i have attached at the end the assembly + bytes surrounding both the IN and OUT address. the actually assembly should not change between patches, however the actual location will. you can use this to memsearch the new location between patches in a few seconds without having to rediscover everything frpm scratch  :Smile: 



```
wireshark (to assist)
1. start capture
2. send some chat in d3/lobby/chat
3. note the "bnetgame" in captured info. use the source ip to add a source filter. example: ip.src == 1.2.3.4

cheat engine
1. memory view -> assembly view (top panel) -> right click -> goto address:WS2_32.WSARecv
2. f5 to set breakpoint
3. send some chat in d3/lobby/chat to trigger
4. step out (shift+f8). set another breakpoint 1 line above. this should be the actual call to ws2_32.WSARecv by battle.net.dll.
5. remove old breakpoint (view/breakpoint list/right click/remove).
6. repeat #3 to trigger new breakpoint
7. in data view (bottom panel) rclick/goto address/[ecx+4]. this is param2 of WSARecv at WSABUF.buf. (see http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/desktop/ms741688(v=vs.85).aspx ).
	NOTE: [ecx+4] is buggy for me with latest cheat engine. instead i goto:ecx+4 then goto the value (display type/4byte hex) you see
8. step over your break point (allow wsarecv to complete/return) and you should see the data change to match that of the same packet recieved in wireshark. this is encrypted data.
9. in data view right click first byte/data breakpoint/break on access
10. run (f9) until data breakpoint hit.
11. step repeatedly (hold f8) and you will see the encrypted data being decrypted. step out (shift+f8) and it will be all decrypted.
12. this is the address you want. EAX points to the data. [ESP-4] contains the length.
```



*OUT: battle.net.dll+158c72*


```
battle.net.dll+158C62 - 74 44                 - je battle.net.dll+158CA8
battle.net.dll+158C64 - 8B 7D 08              - mov edi,[ebp+08]
battle.net.dll+158C67 - 8B 5D 0C              - mov ebx,[ebp+0C]
battle.net.dll+158C6A - 8B 8E CC010000        - mov ecx,[esi+000001CC]
battle.net.dll+158C70 - 57                    - push edi
battle.net.dll+158C71 - 53                    - push ebx
>>>> battle.net.dll+158C72 - E8 29D82200      - call battle.net.dll+3864A0
battle.net.dll+158C77 - 83 7E 60 00           - cmp dword ptr [esi+60],00
battle.net.dll+158C7B - 75 18                 - jne battle.net.dll+158C95
battle.net.dll+158C7D - 68 A6000000           - push 000000A6
battle.net.dll+158C82 - 68 80B83659           - push battle.net.dll+55B880
battle.net.dll+158C87 - 68 F0AA3659           - push battle.net.dll+55AAF0
battle.net.dll+158C8C - FF 15 48463659        - call dword ptr [battle.net.dll+554648]
battle.net.dll+158C92 - 83 C4 0C              - add esp,0C
```

*IN: battle.net.dll+158c02*


```
battle.net.dll+158BF6 - 74 0A                 - je battle.net.dll+158C02
battle.net.dll+158BF8 - 8B 57 08              - mov edx,[edi+08]
battle.net.dll+158BFB - 52                    - push edx
battle.net.dll+158BFC - 53                    - push ebx
battle.net.dll+158BFD - E8 9ED82200           - call battle.net.dll+3864A0
>>>> battle.net.dll+158C02 - 8B C7            - mov eax,edi
battle.net.dll+158C04 - 5F                    - pop edi
battle.net.dll+158C05 - 5E                    - pop esi
battle.net.dll+158C06 - 5B                    - pop ebx
battle.net.dll+158C07 - 5D                    - pop ebp
battle.net.dll+158C08 - C2 1000               - ret 0010
```

----------


## RodeoRaider

Thanks for the work Chuichu! This is absolutely FANTASTIC!  :Big Grin:

----------


## BlizzPaysMyBills

so if someone has 3x lower ping than someone else he is still unbeatable even with this , cool ... so no way to be outsniped by chinese, it is from the same side of the world  :Cool:

----------


## Orendy

LF tutor for gold making  :Frown:

----------


## Sehae

Anyone using just HA having a major reduction in success rate these last 1-2 weeks? Because it is indeed severe, as if there is a new public bot...?

----------


## Zoort

Im encountering a wierd problem. my Scripts run fine however xBuyout() always fails even the sample included does not work for me.
Same thing happens on xBid on every sample script i tested. Vsync is turned on 800x600 windowed everything else reseted to default.

not sure whats going on. Alright managed to get the samples to work. However the following seems to be messed up:




> function Test()
> 
> buyout = 100000
> if buyout <= 0 then
> xMessage('Set some filters and a low buyout')
> else
> while true do
> -- update buyout with randomize
> xSetBuyout(buyout, true)
> ...



hmpf it used to be possible to call functions within the mainloop and have them buyout sucessfully. i guess something is messed up there. do i really have to work soley with the main function? would take away alot of flexibility...

Geez no that cant be it either. Just tested with a sample and no problems there.. i have absolutely no clue where the problem is




> function ImmortalKingsEternalReignT()
> local buyOut = 5000000
> if xSetUnique('Immortal King\'s Eternal Reign',2) and xSetStat(1,'Strength',177) and xSetStat(2,'Vitality',90) and xSetBuyout(buyOut,true) then
> if xSearch() then
> if not test then
> if xBuyout(1) then
> print('buyout successful') else
> print('something went wrong')
> end
> ...


xBuyout in that function on the other hand always returns zero  :Frown:

----------


## Exclide

> Anyone using just HA having a major reduction in success rate these last 1-2 weeks? Because it is indeed severe, as if there is a new public bot...?


By success rate do you mean the lack of failed transactions or just the amount of items bought? I've been botting just for a week so I can't tell if there was a reduction, but I think it could be explained with many people leaving due to the addon announcement thus devaluation of the farming and the items. Also, it seems that recently a lot of chinese farming bots got banned, so this should count too.

----------


## BlizzPaysMyBills

some bots banned = not so many items ... because the only one stupid enough to post underpriced items on AH in large amounts and still playing are the chinese botters imo  :Stick Out Tongue: 

but it is always better when they resurerct their farms after a few days  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zoort

someone please give me a hint why this fails. tested it on multiple computers to make sure the problem is not local...




> if xClearAllStats() then
> if xSetUnique('Immortal King\'s Eternal Reign',2) and xSetStat(1,'Strength',180) and xSetStat(2,'Vitality',90) then
> local buyOut = 4000000
> xSetBuyout(buyOut,true)
> if xSearch() then
> xBuyout(1)
> -- print('buying')
> end 
> end 
> end


xBuyout just does not work and fails everytime

edit:

local item = xGetSearchItem(1) before xBuyout/Bid seems to do the trick. That one cant be intended can it?

----------


## ChuiChu

^^^

oops... thats a bug i introduced in 52  :Big Grin: ... for now you need to add xGetSearchItem(1) before xBuyout.

----------


## Zoort

well i just noticed making sure the item actually has the stats its supposed to aint a bad idea. guess if you work on the script while its running can lead to errors regarding filters, lazy me.

one other thing. whats up with the search limit of 1.5secs? is anything below a sleep withclose to 1.5 sec wasted because the search wont be processed?

----------


## Exclide

> one other thing. whats up with the search limit of 1.5secs? is anything below a sleep withclose to 1.5 sec wasted because the search wont be processed?


It gives you no results if you search too fast about 100 times that's it.

----------


## Orbiter87

@Chuichu

Acquiring window focus on .52 seems unpredictable. I have seen it work some times, but most of the time it doesn't work, making stash iteration a difficult task when running many clients at the same time. Of course there are work-arounds, but being able to stack the windows on top of each other is important to lessen GPU usage. 

I start each instance from login screen using the xGetInstance method.

----------


## Exclide

Getting a lot of D3 crashes as of lately, both versions. Anyone?

P.S. I have 10 out of 10 last transactions failed. Someone must have learned from ChuiChu's packet sniffing guide :P

----------


## BlizzPaysMyBills

> Getting a lot of D3 crashes as of lately, both versions. Anyone?
> 
> P.S. I have 10 out of 10 last transactions failed. Someone must have learned from ChuiChu's packet sniffing guide :P


I would say it is something more obvious than packets.  :Wink:

----------


## MATRASUS

BlizzPaysMyBills and Exclide, please clear some space in your inbox, can't send you PM.

ChuiChui, any ETA of #53?

----------


## alcor75

Still AI marketing work for me, quiet complex at this moment, bit i invested so much time.... Everithing tnx to Chui genius....

----------


## Exclide

> Still AI marketing work for me, quiet complex at this moment, bit i invested so much time.... Everithing tnx to Chui genius....


I actually haven't stepped in lower priced segment yet, because working on the mid-high was fine for me. Right now, though, all I get is failed transactions.




> BlizzPaysMyBills and Exclide, please clear some space in your inbox, can't send you PM.


Didn't realize the limit was so low :P

EDIT: Ok, I got your messages, bro. I'll edit.

P.S. I can confirm v52 buying crap randomly at times. Bought Inna's pants with 100 dex and 80 int while the filters are for vitality and strength or dex.

----------


## UFCFreak89

If anyone has settings that are consistently making large profits, please contact me and we can organize a price for them.

I will gladly pay for someone who has fine tuned settings and is able to set it all up over team viewer for me

----------


## Exclide

> If anyone has settings that are consistently making large profits





> large profits


You're asking money for money, this makes no sense. You'll get scams only.

----------


## ChuiChu

the buying wrong items thing has been a mystery for me.... exclide or someone experiencing this can you plz give me a full sample script for this?


also is anyone experienced with c++ interested in taking over this project? i know several modding it already. i simply cant work on this forever, especially when i have 0 interest in the game (definitely not getting the expac) and have much funner projects to work on.

i just want to get it stable first... this buying wrong stuff one is the last nuisance for me  :Smile:

----------


## RodeoRaider

> the buying wrong items thing has been a mystery for me.... exclide or someone experiencing this can you plz give me a full sample script for this?
> 
> 
> also is anyone experienced with c++ interested in taking over this project? i know several modding it already. i simply cant work on this forever, especially when i have 0 interest in the game (definitely not getting the expac) and have much funner projects to work on.
> 
> i just want to get it stable first... this buying wrong stuff one is the last nuisance for me


No, Chuichu, nooooooooooooooo. The expansion is definitely fun!

----------


## Exclide

> the buying wrong items thing has been a mystery for me.... exclide or someone experiencing this can you plz give me a full sample script for this?
> 
> 
> also is anyone experienced with c++ interested in taking over this project? i know several modding it already. i simply cant work on this forever, especially when i have 0 interest in the game (definitely not getting the expac) and have much funner projects to work on.
> 
> i just want to get it stable first... this buying wrong stuff one is the last nuisance for me


Sent you pastebin link with the script, bro. Item names and stats are on russian, mind I tell you. I can translate them if you wish. I'll be definitly working with this project further, and I'll learn from it a lot, while creating my own bot, but as selfish as it may sound, I'm unlikely to release it, because I need money.

----------


## RodeoRaider

> Sent you pastebin link with the script, bro. Item names and stats are on russian, mind I tell you. I can translate them if you wish. I'll be definitly working with this project further, and I'll learn from it a lot, while creating my own bot, but as selfish as it may sound, I'm unlikely to release it, because I need money.


The one who will continue to develop HA can hardly be anyone who benefit from the bot. Coz that's like giving money away to random people. Therefore, I think if it's not Chuichu, it's no one else.  :Frown:

----------


## tia89

Hello guys.. Ive been looking for a way to make gold in diablo for personal use. Ive played for 3 weeks now and i can barely earn any gold from farming. So ive been searching for an ah bot that could raise 5 million up to 50 million and so on just by a few hours a day usage. Sadly im one of those girls who have no idea how to code LUA, and i dont fancy learning it since programming is something i will be bad with. 

Is there anyone here that can help me make a script that can raise my gold supply like described above? 

Thanks for the help.

Tone I.

----------


## Exclide

> Sadly im one of those girls


Pretending to be of female gender or announcing it to get privileges is a very cheap move. Instead, try actually reading the manual. It's no rocket science.

----------


## tia89

> Pretending to be of female gender or announcing it to get privileges is a very cheap move. Instead, try actually reading the manual. It's no rocket science.


I am not pretending. And reading the manual is like reading greek which i have no knowledge about.

----------


## MATRASUS

> i simply cant work on this forever, especially when i have 0 interest in the game (definitely not getting the expac) and have much funner projects to work on.


Just tell us the price. May be someone know completely anonymous way to send money.




> reading the manual is like reading greek which i have no knowledge about.


Liar! You do not even tried as I see ^0^

----------


## Fgura

> P.S. I can confirm v52 buying crap randomly at times. Bought Inna's pants with 100 dex and 80 int while the filters are for vitality and strength or dex.


I have similar problem, try with vsync on. It solve your problem? Anyway I don't like vsync and I don't want to use it if not mandatory. V51 is working well and don't need to set vsync on.

ChuiChu: I think this bot is maximum trained and don't really need any fix (except those V52 bugs) or further development. For me, only need some update when patches or expansion coming to get compatible with those.

----------


## BlizzPaysMyBills

Yep, we need an anonymous way to pay ChuiChu, he needs a new motivation.  :Cool:  There will be so much money to make in expansion, we can share some...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## msk380

I agree. The only times we need updates is after patches and when the expansion comes along. HA as of now is 99.9999% perfection. Even most of few minor bugs that people report are related to low computer speed or system failure, not that of HA. I deplore you people, please don't bug ChuiChu anymore with something you can live with. ChuiChu has done so much already. It is human folliness to consider such benevolence granted.

----------


## Exclide

> May be someone know completely anonymous way to send money.


Bitcoins! I mean, if they use those to sell drugs and shit, it must be anonymous, right?

Anyways, regarding further updates. I think people don't understand one thing - more and more people use this bot every day and they don't "drop", that means the competition is increasing constantly and we're doomed to fail in the end. If you're making money of this, and I mean real money - more than 1000$, it would only make sense for you not to relay on someone's else software and actually study the programming field yourself. You can't hope for ChuiChu to update this forever. Look, if there will be further updates that means we'll keep spreading all the money and the profit will eventually drop to the point, where it's not worth it anymore. But if you take your time, learn C++, and I don't mean to make it sound easy, because you'll definitly need some time, though, we've got plenty until the expansion. So if you do, the only competitors you will have are other programmers, no hundreds of ignorant kids, that are unable to make a LUA script even - we won't have those as competitors. Think about it - it is the way it should be.

----------


## tia89

Aren't exclide just a tad bit egotistical? Some (like me) want to use this bot only to make gold for my own character. Not to sell or anything, so you can have that market for yourself. Its a free software Chuichu provided and you are so egotistical to just take it all for yourself.

----------


## ChuiChu

> I have similar problem, try with vsync on. It solve your problem? Anyway I don't like vsync and I don't want to use it if not mandatory. V51 is working well and don't need to set vsync on.
> 
> ChuiChu: I think this bot is maximum trained and don't really need any fix (except those V52 bugs) or further development. For me, only need some update when patches or expansion coming to get compatible with those.


what i need is sample scripts that actually reproduce the problem... a simple minimized one that misbuys some cheap item, not your real/full script. then tell me when i should expect to see the problem.

no one ever gives me this so i cant fix it... i try to reproduce with my own script but i usually cant because some detail is missing.

----------


## ChuiChu

> Just tell us the price. May be someone know completely anonymous way to send money.
> 
> 
> 
> Liar! You do not even tried as I see ^0^


$$$ isnt my motivation... fun projects are  :Wink:  id much rather be making my own game

----------


## MATRASUS

I know that, but what if you change your mind?  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Can you confirm/not confirm/disprove your decision to not support HA when expansion will be released?

----------


## RodeoRaider

For all the "confident" people in this forum, I think if you are confident enough, you should even wish that no one will continue to support this project so that only the real god-like programmers can continue to make money.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ztnko

bad news here i see... we 100% need that bot in first several month of expansion and without ChuiChu nobody will release public version...  :Frown:

----------


## ChuiChu

ill update for patches as long as i can... but all im saying is i have much better things to do. this is more of a moral obligation for me since folks claim to make their living off it.

in the mean time if someone cares enough + has the C++ knowledge + willing to keep this free... you're up next! ;D

----------


## KillerJohn

> ill update for patches as long as i can... but all im saying is i have much better things to do. this is more of a moral obligation for me since folks claim to make their living off it.
> 
> in the mean time if someone cares enough + has the C++ knowledge + willing to keep this free... you're up next! ;D


This is just sad. You are leaving, Dathton is already stopped D3, probably I'll quit too before expansion  :Frown: 

But if anybody (for example Dolphe) will continue to release the new structs then your project can stay alive. Since HA is an open source project, if you can release a stable version before you leave, I don't see a reason why would it be hard to update it with the changed offsets and structures.

Personally I never used HA, but it was nice to see you here, I wish you the best with your RL projects!

----------


## ChuiChu

im not leaving... just making this low priority. patches take minutes to update for... especially after ive simplified everything with the v42+ rework

----------


## alcor75

God bless you...

P.s. you do not need any expansion to play the new market, after the exp is out.
Loot 2.0 will be a Diablo III patch before they trow in the exp. and you will be able to buy lev 70 items even without the exp.

----------


## RodeoRaider

> im not leaving... just making this low priority. patches take minutes to update for... especially after ive simplified everything with the v42+ rework


Hi Chuichu, any update on the "buy wrong item" bug yet?  :Big Grin:

----------


## DripDropFun

> God bless you...
> 
> P.s. you do not need any expansion to play the new market, after the exp is out.
> Loot 2.0 will be a Diablo III patch before they trow in the exp. and you will be able to buy lev 70 items even without the exp.





wrong.
loot 2.0 != new items

loot 2.0 is the way it drop.
lv70 new items are for expansion.

----------


## alcor75

> wrong.
> loot 2.0 != new items
> 
> loot 2.0 is the way it drop.
> lv70 new items are for expansion.


I was almost sure you could still buy item lev 70, even without the expansion, obviously not able to use them since you can't get to lev 70.
Can you confirm you can't?, pls

----------


## msk380

> I was almost sure you could still buy item lev 70, even without the expansion, obviously not able to use them since you can't get to lev 70.
> Can you confirm you can't?, pls


Even now, even if your hero is level 1, you can still buy lev 60 items if you choose occupation category.

----------


## alcor75

> Even now, even if your hero is level 1, you can still buy lev 60 items if you choose occupation category.


ho! tnx you  :Wink: 

Again, I was almost sure you could still buy item lev 70, even without the expansion, obviously not able to use them since you can't get to lev 70.
DripDropFun, pls, Can you confirm you can't?

----------


## DripDropFun

> ho! tnx you 
> 
> Again, I was almost sure you could still buy item lev 70, even without the expansion, obviously not able to use them since you can't get to lev 70.
> DripDropFun, pls, Can you confirm you can't?



I guess both game and AH server will be seperated b2w Origin and Exp.
lv.70 items drop only in Exp server so you can't see them in Origin AH.

think about the meaning of 'Origin patch first bfore Exp comes out'

and...
alcor75, pls, Can you confirm you can?

----------


## mrdarcy

So I have read both forums on Blizzhacks and here and cannot find a usable sample to start with.... It seems the way we are defining the items has changed, and I can't find the most current template to use. Can someone please post something that I can sink my teeth into? I've read the "readme" and "logs" to see what everything means, but for the life of me cannot get a single function to work. Killer John and I go way back with turbohud  :Wink:  even bought him a beer or two.... So can someone lend a hand to see what I'm missing?

----------


## alcor75

> alcor75, pls, Can you confirm you can?


No sorry, i tryed to dig the net but can't finde any disctussion about it.

My idea is that money are money, no matter who give you them and that blizz will let no-expansion owner to buy lev 73 items, and then resell them, you simply can't use them.

Expansion itself is for give Diablo 3 a new life, new impulse and bring people back, i don't thing it is the main income channel.

But that may be a dream of mine  :Smile: 

We will see.

----------


## DripDropFun

> No sorry, i tryed to dig the net but can't finde any disctussion about it.
> 
> My idea is that money are money, no matter who give you them and that blizz will let no-expansion owner to buy lev 73 items, and then resell them, you simply can't use them.
> 
> Expansion itself is for give Diablo 3 a new life, new impulse and bring people back, i don't thing it is the main income channel.
> 
> But that may be a dream of mine 
> 
> We will see.



My idea is.. like PTR, we have to copy(move) our accounts to play Exp set
but as you said, who knows?

I wish I was wrong =)
wish... we don't need any big money to upgrade our acc !

----------


## Sehae

Datamining has revealed much content (potential, possible to be changed tho) from the upcoming exp. The retards are putting it up on the server and ppl are datamining it from the ptr client  :Wink:  If in such way any kind of info can be extracted easily from the severs, I don't want to know what the chinese are doing with the AH  :Wink:  just sayin :d

PS: you can check tho the new stuff from the expo, some of them are good and interesting  :Wink:

----------


## xelvet

Can i make a suggestion? It's a little more work but it would really help out a lot of noobs that don't have any idea on how to script or write code.

+Can someone make a video tutorial on how to set this up with example searches
+Would someone be able to make a FAQ so that people new to this bot don't have to search through hundreds of pages to find their answer

One question I have is once this bot fulfills the requirement for the purchase of an item (for example: 1k DPS weapon with 2.5% Life Steal & 1 socket) for target buyout or bid, will it stop purchasing items with that filter (to avoid buying duplicates)?

also no idea how to "lua" and reading that link to a lua manual does not help if we don't know where to look. You said loops, basic operations and statements. Well i ctrl-F'd that lua manual and nothing comes up with learning how to "loops, basic operations & statements." 

the most i could learn was from trying to read the first 10 pages of this thread. In the case that i want to set up a basic search i've discovered commands

haFilterstat('dexterity')=200
haFilterstat('vitality')=150

which i wouldve never figured out by just "reading" the readme. And by seeing some of the derogatory posts in this thread regarding users who have no idea how to read script or even write it is beyond pretentious. Anyways i like to think i'm pretty good at picking stuff up on the spot and a pretty good learner but this is the best i've got for writing a script for a basic filter




> --[[
> Simple traditional buyout bot that will buyout loop first item. User will
> be prompt to set buyout if not already set. It will then adjust the buyout
> each loop by a small random margin to avoid cached searches.
> ]]--
> 
> function SnipeBuyout()
> 
> -- get user buyout
> ...


Now whats wrong with this picture?

----------


## Exclide

> Can i make a suggestion? It's a little more work but it would really help out a lot of noobs that don't have any idea on how to script or write code.
> 
> +Can someone make a video tutorial on how to set this up with example searches


Times are bad as it is now, profits are very low. We don't need any tutorials, because that will quickly render this bot useless. Anyways, everything you need is in \doc\api.html. It has explanation of every function and also examples. I absolutely don't see how do you need more. I for one wish that ChuiChu would stop updating this, giving more room for the talented ones and less for leechers.

----------


## xelvet

> Times are bad as it is now, profits are very low. We don't need any tutorials, because that will quickly render this bot useless. Anyways, everything you need is in \doc\api.html. It has explanation of every function and also examples. I absolutely don't see how do you need more. I for one wish that ChuiChu would stop updating this, giving more room for the talented ones and less for leechers.


more talented? i manage hedge funds. does that make me better than you? maybe, maybe not but i'm not one to point that shit out because i'm not making up for shit. just because you possibly have a background in computer sciences, bash, python, or even lua from customizing your desktop to make it look SWAGGISH doesn't mean shit. I'm looking for a premade template, which isn't much to ask for and just like i said, pretentious wannabe techheads come in here swinging their little 2 inch usb drive sized dick thinking they're hot shit. 

let me reassure you. you're just a kid behind a computer with a keyboard pressing a couple of buttons trying to enjoy a video game -- just like me and everyone else here who's attempting to utilize this asset. Now if you have nothing to offer for my cause then keep to yourself bc neither I nor any of the other guys here looking to learn need to be bothered by your benighted opinions.

Anyways back on topic. I understand this bot was constructed with the sole purpose of configurability and customization in mind, but what i'm asking for is a basic template where i can assign basic parameters and values. If there is some sort of appendix for these diablo 3 applicable strings, then if someone would be as kind to direct me that way i'd be grateful for your help.

----------


## Sehae

if you manage hedgefunds what are you doing in ownedcore? go buy some gold from the RMAH and stop whining, kid  :Wink: 
Cheers

----------


## Exclide

> .


Big boy. Insulting someone on the internet and calling them a kid. Go ahead, show me some more keyboard-boxing, then I'm sure somebody will help you out. Or actually, instead of wasting your and our time, read Api.html. You don't need any background in CS to understand it.

----------


## xelvet

> if you manage hedgefunds what are you doing in ownedcore? go buy some gold from the RMAH and stop whining, kid 
> Cheers


why would i do that? that's too easy. i prefer beating the system or finding ways around it not buying it. that's what makes it fun. 

kid  :Wink: 
Salutations

----------


## Xenrail

Hey guys i have an absurd request that i hope happyauction has the potential to fulfill. I'm not interested in playing the auction house to turn a profit, but more interested in using happyauction to snipe pending bids. Can it do something like this?

For example i want to manually search for the items that I want and place the bids myself, but since bids end at odd hours during the day and I'm usually consumed with work I can't make it to my computer to manually snipe it. So what I'm asking is can happyauction snipe bids under the auction tabs for me for specific groups? When I say groups i plan to bid on several of the same items and whichever one i'm able to get at a bid price that i want happyauction will automatically recognize this and not bid on the other items in the same group.

If this is possible can someone help me out with writing the script?

----------


## Megafix

Here is a simple tutorial script to get you started with Happy Auction!

All you have to do is replace the code inside "SnipeBuyout" (for easy installation) with the following code:



```
xSetMouseLock(false)
SLEEPTIME = 2 -- Time to sleep between searches (in seconds)
ITEM_NAME = "Mempo of Twilight" -- Put desired item name here
ITEM_INDEX = 1 -- Where in search suggestion list is the item? This is to prevent buying legacy items.
ITEM_BUYOUT = 10 -- Buyout price goes here. (in millions) 

--Add stats below this line. A fourth stat would be xSetStat(4, 'some stat', value). Remove a line if you need less stats.
xSetStat(1, 'dexterity', 170)
xSetStat(2, 'life', 12)
xSetStat(3, 'critical hit chance', 3)

--### DON'T CHANGE ANYTHING BELOW THIS LINE ###--

xSetUnique(ITEM_NAME, ITEM_INDEX)
-- Roll item selection
quality = "re"
goodItems = {"L","L","O","R"}
goldThreshold = xGetGold()
type = "ra"
legendary = (type .. quality)
counter = 0

if goodItems[1] == "" then
    itemName = ITEM_NAME
elseif goodItems[1] == "L" then
    goodItems[5] = "T"
end
while true do
    xSleep(SLEEPTIME * 1000)
    xSetBuyout((ITEM_BUYOUT * 1000000),true)
    xSearch()
    counter = counter + 1
    while haListIterate() do
        if xGetSearchItem(1) then
            haBuyout()
        end
    end
    if counter == (#goodItems) then
        xSetBuyout(goldThreshold)
        xSetRarity(legendary)
        xClearAllStats()
        xClearUnique()
        xSearch()
        while haListIterate() do
            if haItem().buyout < (goldThreshold/2) then
                haSortBuyout()
            end
            if xGetSearchItem(1) then
                haBuyout()
            end
        end
        goodItems[6] = item.name
    end
end
```

You can change it to work for all kinds of items  :Smile:

----------


## Xenrail

> Here is a simple tutorial script to get you started with Happy Auction!
> 
> All you have to do is replace the code inside "SnipeBuyout" (for easy installation) with the following code:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> xSetMouseLock(false)
> SLEEPTIME = 2 -- Time to sleep between searches (in seconds)
> ...


this is a pretty nice template, but can you make it more humanlike by adding globaldelay etc?

----------


## MATRASUS

There is no way to make it human-like because its reading/writing memory but human can't. If you scare to be banned don't use it.

----------


## Zorban

Thanks, ChiuChu, you're a real people's hero!

I was wondering, guys. How long does it take for this bot to get banned on average? In your experience at least.

Cheers!

----------


## alcor75

Used to be 2 weeks, now is longer, will change as we approach the exp. I personally have more than 60 accounts banned.. Lots more, you have to live with it or leave.

----------


## MATRASUS

The quickest was just 6 days between 2 waves. Most time it was 13-14 days and now its longer.

----------


## Sehae

Bad News, brothers Diablo® III Auction House Update - Diablo III ..... ****ed up times ahead.

----------


## Orbiter87

6 months to go, may the best botter win

----------


## Sehae

6 months with dying pre-expansion economy..  :Smile:

----------


## BlizzPaysMyBills

Cool, i already have a follow up plan.  :Cool:  Sweet D2 memories...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ChuiChu

hmm i wonder what the next great bot 4 $ game will be

----------


## RodeoRaider

> hmm i wonder what the next great bot 4 $ game will be


Hi Chuichu, currently, appart from D3, do you know any game that has a relatively good player base and an AH that can be bot?  :Big Grin:

----------


## alcor75

This is been the most awesome learning experience i have ever had. Tnx you so much Chui. Nane a project of yours and ill be there.

----------


## ChuiChu

np  :Smile: 

and RR i was asking... i just play league of legends  :Big Grin:

----------


## spammero

Thx you so much Chuichu, it was best learning experience for me too. I hope will earn cash from another games in future.

Rest in peace Auction Houses  :Frown: 

The End.

----------


## MATRASUS

> hmm i wonder what the next great bot 4 $ game will be


Maybe it will be ArchAge. I already sold many keys for russian CBT for few thousands euros in total and I think that game realy has potential.

----------


## quadfan75

Have sombody a Tip, my Script stops working and HA Stuck. Than I must start HA again.
Somtimes it works for 1-2 Hours and sometimes it Stucks after 10-20 Minutes.
Most it stop in the Searchfield HA FilterStat and do nothing more. HA is than closed and i must restart.
Searchitems are about 20.
Global Delay now at 200+ and after each Item a normal Delay.

Most of Items:
else
haSleep(1573,4000)
haFilterUnique('Item', 1)
haFilterBuyout(151100, true)
haFilterStat(1,'Stat',111)
-- search and select first item in list
if haSearch() and haListSelect(1) then
haBuyout()
--haAlert('Found Item')

----------


## CHandest

> Bad News, brothers Diablo® III Auction House Update - Diablo III ..... ****ed up times ahead.


Sad news but good for the black market I'd guess

----------


## CHandest

> Bad News, brothers Diablo® III Auction House Update - Diablo III ..... ****ed up times ahead.


Sad news but good for people playing the black market I'd guess. 

I believe ingame D3 Reaper of Souls botting could be the next thing to do - could be pretty big in the beginning atleast.
Other good botting games I could think of is RuneScape, GW2, WoW or PoE. What are your thoughts? 




> Maybe it will be ArchAge


I will check ArchAge out. I sure will find some game to spend my time on. Botting is much more fun than actual playing the game in my opinion lol

----------


## ChuiChu

> Have sombody a Tip, my Script stops working and HA Stuck. Than I must start HA again.
> Somtimes it works for 1-2 Hours and sometimes it Stucks after 10-20 Minutes.
> Most it stop in the Searchfield HA FilterStat and do nothing more. HA is than closed and i must restart.
> Searchitems are about 20.
> Global Delay now at 200+ and after each Item a normal Delay.
> 
> Most of Items:
> else
> haSleep(1573,4000)
> ...



try xSetInputDelay(20) or around there. others report similar wierdness which i simply cant reproduce on my system. this is the old haSetGlobalDelay which many folks seemed to rely on to fix issues on their specific systems

----------


## ChuiChu

anyone think hearthstone will be bottable? ill likely be playing that soon as i get a key or its open  :Big Grin:

----------


## MATRASUS

Why Blizzard avoided card-trading for Hearths - Video Game News, Videos and File Downloads for PC and Console Games at Shacknews.com
BTW there are plenty sellers of keys for HS CBT. 
If you are not tired of auction-like botting there are many games with AH.  :Wink:

----------


## Sehae

Tthe thing is to find a populated game with good player base and good system for trading, with items that have decent real money value  :Wink:  If you know any, without being afraid of competition, feel free to share  :Big Grin:

----------


## RodeoRaider

> anyone think hearthstone will be bottable? ill likely be playing that soon as i get a key or its open


Any game you are going to write a bot next, please let us know! I want to learn more from you and of course, to leech  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## quadfan75

> try xSetInputDelay(20) or around there. others report similar wierdness which i simply cant reproduce on my system. this is the old haSetGlobalDelay which many folks seemed to rely on to fix issues on their specific systems


Thx ! I will try it.

----------


## ChuiChu

i think it with hearthstone itd be an AI bot... it wouldnt be too hard to make a good one too. basically for every instance of a game it would build a decision tree and iterate on it using a genetic algorithm to arrive at which best action to take... unlike with other games its possible to do this in a short time since the decision set is small.

----------


## juicytuna

The problem with the AH in other games like GW2 is that they are too efficient. The buy order/sell order system ensures that no items will be significantly mispriced. The D3 AH was perfect in this regard. It's hugely inefficient with a high volume of trades. A flipers paradise.

There's a certain on-line card game on Kickstarter that I think is worth keeping an eye on (don't want to name it but it shouldn't be hard to find). It's a game like Hearthstone only it will have trading and even an integrated AH. I'm hoping the AH is more like the D3 system rather than GW2, but we shall have to wait and see.

Even if it doesn't have a D3 style AH I think it might still be worth botting the main game as it's f2p so scaling the number of accounts will be cost effective.

----------


## song0915

'mispriced' is not the point
Hunting botters + AH are the point. (especially Chiness gold botters)

They hunt and make their stash empty automatically in AH

----------


## juicytuna

If an item is listed at below market value then it is 'mispriced', whether it's a botter or a normal player doing the listing.

----------


## song0915

> If an item is listed at below market value then it is 'mispriced', whether it's a botter or a normal player doing the listing.


aha^^ got it!

You're right.
If a game AH is based or shows 'average price' , like gems , it can't be sig mispriced.

----------


## ChuiChu

so has the AH closure announcement affected everyone's sales?

----------


## RodeoRaider

> so has the AH closure announcement affected everyone's sales?


For me, the pain caused by AH's closure announcement is too much to endure that I don't care about my sale anymore. I'm still shocked atm. Sniff sniff  :Frown:

----------


## ury005

> so has the AH closure announcement affected everyone's sales?


After announcement gold prices went down about 30%. Overall number of sales went up after announcement, but now it dropping down. So there is no positive tendency.

----------


## alcor75

Up and down as always, tomorrow peps will wake and find they still play diablo and my golds still buy them better equip. 6 Mounts are long to wait, if you are a player wanting something...

----------


## MATRASUS

> so has the AH closure announcement affected everyone's sales?


Very strange but I sold many expensive items after announcement so I think it would be hot half-year because more and more people are beginning to understand that without AH it will hard to buy starting gear for expansion/gems/reagents and also many people quit from botting after last banwave. And don't forget that AH will be closed not tomorrow or even next month - we have 5+ months and I think we need HA for this period.

----------


## Fgura

MATRASUS: Totally agree.

If any patch occurs, please update V51 (or both), because V52 seems crappy here.

Thank you!

----------


## Orbiter87

@ Chuichu

If you plan on doing any updates in the future, is it possible to expand the maximum amount of HA instances from 16 to maybe 32?

----------


## ChuiChu

v53 posted... hopefully the memory fix solves several issues recently reported

reminder: use xSetInputDelay as you would the old haSetGlobalDelay if that is what you used to fix certain timing issues, esp if you choose to use vsync off.

@orbit: i made a quick update to increase client limit but didnt actually test it since it was just a minor change.

----------


## alcor75

The thing I admire about you the most is, you are not leaving the boat, like a captain should do. Tnx Chu

----------


## RodeoRaider

Thanks a lot for your work Chuichu!

Can you also tell me the place in source code that you changed to fix the read memory issue? Is the change only inside function ReadMemory()?  :Wink:

----------


## ChuiChu

yup just in Core/System/Process:ReadMemory... i simply let it succeed if it read anything

@alcor: the boat is being sunk by bliz anyway  :Wink:

----------


## vjmap

banwave? yeee

----------


## alcor75

Is the therd in 6 week, this is the Blizzy i know  :Wink:

----------


## djclicknplay

banned .... finally

----------


## colanah

baned all acc's =((

----------


## DieHard2

Dont use this bot. I have like 90 banned accounts.

----------


## Fgura

Who cares?

Seems like you don't have enough brave, then don't use this.

PS: 250/250 accounts banned, of course. Don't use it!

----------


## sinza

only running accs banned for me

----------


## knightxii

> Who cares?
> 
> Seems like you don't have enough brave, then don't use this.
> 
> PS: 250/250 accounts banned, of course. Don't use it!


Not sure if serious or trolling... lol 250 accounts? i hope 249 of those are demonbuddy and not AHbots... lol


1/2 AH bot banned. Everything else safe

----------


## RodeoRaider

Me 1 million/ 1 million account banned.  :EEK!:

----------


## DieHard2

Thx to that bot blizzard sold 40% more copies of the game lately..

----------


## vjmap

got banned all acs. Then i bought new keys. And got bun again.

Anybody is still runing some bots or no?

----------


## Fgura

Just trolling.  :Big Grin: 

vjmap: pm sent.

----------


## a1rborne

blizz is out of control  :EEK!: 
we must have outsniped one of the devs or smth

----------


## vjmap

Fgura, thx. 

Btw guys any details on bans? All accounts was baned or only that was online at moment of ban? I got banned all but they was all online

----------


## Fgura

All "bot" accounts which older than cca. 1 week. One of my account got license error - again - , but not banned (because I started to use it 2 days ago) 
I think this is not the end of banwave...

----------


## knightxii

i haven't been banned since like forever 4-5 months ago? 2 bot running 24/7. one got banned yesterday, one still alive and strong. hahaha. going strong!

----------


## BlizzPaysMyBills

haha, all accounts banned even when i was not botting for 7+ days ... interesting
btw 1 st wave after 5 months?  :Cool:

----------


## MATRASUS

Banned all accs. Predictable.

----------


## RodeoRaider

> blizz is out of control 
> we must have outsniped one of the devs or smth


Absolutely right! You guys need to learn your place. Stop out-snipping the devs!

----------


## djclicknplay

The thing that doesn't make sense is,why swing the banhammer after deciding to shut down the AH?
Like, are you serious? The amount of resources spent on getting rid of AH botters could be used to better the pvp system or something.

Something smells fishy, or I am clearly over-thinking this.




PS: 2/2 accounts banned. 1 while running, and the other which ran 6 hrs earlier. I also noticed auto logouts when I search the AH too fast upon login. These began about 3-4 weeks ago, so I just increased my delay for the first few hundred searches, which seemed to solve the problem, but I think that was when blizz started detection.

----------


## ury0005

10/10 banned :-(
I think gold price going to rise up.

----------


## Dolphe

> The thing that doesn't make sense is,why swing the banhammer after deciding to shut down the AH?
> Like, are you serious? The amount of resources spent on getting rid of AH botters could be used to better the pvp system or something.
> 
> Something smells fishy, or I am clearly over-thinking this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: 2/2 accounts banned. 1 while running, and the other which ran 6 hrs earlier. I also noticed auto logouts when I search the AH too fast upon login. These began about 3-4 weeks ago, so I just increased my delay for the first few hundred searches, which seemed to solve the problem, but I think that was when blizz started detection.


My theory is that EU have unstable servers (since 4 days back), and one way to get some load off the servers is to ban AH bots (since they update and request data every x sec / min).

----------


## clardalan

Hi, thanks for the great bot!

Question:

Is there a loop to buy certain blacksmithing plans with a set max?

Or without max even?

Thanks

----------


## MATRASUS

Anyone fixed d3 crashing? I tried zillions ways but sometimes it still crash  :Mad:

----------


## colanah

restart all HA's in some period before crushing (i make simply program as temporary decision)

----------


## CHandest

Nice. Thanks for the share, was wondering what made them crash.

----------


## TheGreatZoidberg

Can someone tell me how to change the search site?
The following returns with an error. The function xNextSearchPage() seems to not exist?


```
xSearch()
xNextSearchPage()
```

----------


## TheGreatZoidberg

OK in the source code i found something. But thats all not in the doc. The doc needs an update i think.

----------


## Zoort

Im getting a crashon source\DIablo\core\UI\UIComponent.cpp followed by a nullpointer on local bO = xGetSearchItem(i).buyout "attempted to index a nil value"

worked fine for weeks.. any advice?

----------


## AppleBee

Legendary names in the rus client don't work. Any one else have this problem?

----------


## Mudslime

Have been using this for a couple of weeks without getting banned so far, definitely gives me more money than just botting accounts with demonbuddy!
Thank you for this awesome tool.

----------


## ury0005

Is it possible to bot 1000e a month now time?

----------


## CHandest

> Is it possible to bot 1000e a month now time?


Yes it is but it really depends on the amount of accounts you can run.


I've decided to help fellow AH botters out so check my guide out in the guides section: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...ml#post2879440 (The Ultimate AH Botting Guide).

Working profiles, explanations will follow in the guide later:



```
NAME: 				STAT1:			STAT2:			STAT3

Mempo of Twilight		Critical Hit Chance 
Nataliyah’s reflection		Critical Hit Chance
Zunimassa’s Pox	       		Critical Hit Chance
Chantodo’s Force		Average Damage 250	Arcane Power On Crit
Inna’s Temperance		Strength 70		Vitality
Inna’s Temperance 		Intelligence 70		Vitality
Echoing Fury			Has Sockets		
Echoing Fury			Has Sockets 		Critical Hit Damage
Echoing Fury			Has Sockets 		Life steal
Lacuni Prowlers			Critical Hit Chance 
Witching Hour           	Dexterity               Vitality
Witching Hour            	All resistance          Vitality
Witching Hour            	Strength 200            Vitality
Ice Climbers               	Strength 150            Vitality
Tal Rashas's Allegience 	Critical Hit Chance
Zunimassa's Trail         	All resistance          Vitality

You should set the specific values of the stats yourself. In case you're in doubts just ask.
More profiles will come.
```


Replace the following in SnipeBuyout.lua at \HappyAuction\bin\Lua\Bots. It's a simple SnipeBuyout-script which will automatic relog every 55th second.


```
function SnipeBuyout()

xSetGlobalDelay(100)
xLocate('Auction')

xSetBuyout(20000000)

	-- get user buyout
	local buyout = xGetBuyout()
	local varLoginTime = os.time()
	local varTimeDiff = 0
	local varRelogInterval = 55
	local found = 0

xSetUnique('Temperance', 1 )
xSetStat(1,'Strength', 80 )
xSetStat(2,'Vitality', 1 )
xSetGlobalDelay(0)
xSetInputDelay(0)

		while true do

			-- update buyout with randomize
			xSetBuyout(buyout, true)

			-- search and select first item in list
			if xSearch() then

				-- get item object
				local item = xGetSearchItem(1)

				xBuyout(1)

					xSetInputDelay(100)
					xSendToStash()
					xSetInputDelay(0)
					
			end

       			varTimeDiff = os.difftime(os.time(), varLoginTime)
     		        if varTimeDiff > varRelogInterval then
      			varLoginTime = os.time()
			xSetInputDelay(100)
			haLogout()	
		   	end
        end
end
```

Edit the following to change profile
xSetUnique('', )
xSetStat(1,'', )
xSetStat(2,'', ) 

Ask me any question and I'll answer. I've been using HA since July 2012.

----------


## Sehae

This is retarded on so many levels... but good luck on every one, using it  :Wink:  + you must know how "good" HA works on below 800x600  :Wink:  or maybe not>  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CHandest

> This is retarded on so many levels... but good luck on every one, using it  + you must know how "good" HA works on below 800x600  or maybe not>


It works very well if you use the right screen resolution in windows combined with the right d3 screen resolution. Noob  :Wink: 

Oh yeah I remember you, you were the crying little girl telling me please not to share information how the AH bot worked because it would cut in your profit. Mr. Brightside on Skype right? Wonder how much you would have earned if ChuiChu didn't share his information with you :-)

----------


## Sehae

Lol, i can assure you the information you have shared at the moment is nothing new to anybody here, so good job on the guide  :Wink:  doesnt bother me in any way

----------


## CHandest

> + you must know how "good" HA works on below 800x600  or maybe not>


http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...ml#post2879440 (The Ultimate AH Botting Guide).
Look at the preview picture and tell me it isn't working. Please, because you don't know how to do it don't conclude it's not possible :-) Works fast and great. 15-30 searches per second.

----------


## Sehae

It works if you don't use any stats reading functions, but input stats through the "search" interface  :Wink:  Otherwise - not quite.

----------


## DoichinMitrev

@Sehae - leave the guy to bot as he knows, I am surprised people still do that but I guess if he is going to write a guide it's best for us that it's a suboptimal one  :Smile: 

@ Chandest - have you always botted using this method?

----------


## slook

how fast do u get guys get banned here?

----------


## CHandest

> how fast do u get guys get banned here?


Sometimes after a week other times after a month or two.





> @Sehae - leave the guy to bot as he knows, I am surprised people still do that but I guess if he is going to write a guide it's best for us that it's a suboptimal one 
> 
> @ Chandest - have you always botted using this method?


I've used bidding bots and high end bidding bots but nothing has ever been as profitable for me as a simple Snipebuyout really where you buy low and sell high. I had 3 PC's running with 20 accounts (only EU). Only EU because of the low latency and the high fps. I could outsnipe most with my setup. Made 100 euro per day without doing much which was fine for me.


A high end bidding script has been added to my guide. If you want other kinds of scripts like selling scripts and other sorts of bidding scripts just post in the thread for it and I'll release it. There's no optimal method out there, it's simple bid or buyout scripts in basic lua.

----------


## alcor75

You guys must be somehow desperate...

I don't understand your acting but i probably shouldn't even try to, maybe you tired, maybe your gain is dropped and you are in rage, i don't know.

I have always loved the way stuffs were handled in this thread, but now you are pushing info you probably gained by trial and fail for long time, but this is interned and i can't stop yo.

I gain? yes
I work alot on it? yes
I worked hard for all my knowledge? yes
Can i stop you from bring a horde of supernoob in mt market? no
Do i bless your idea to share all the info? No
Can i stop you? No

Tnx god all my work brought me on a higher level and the info you share were good 1 years ago, but now are good only for small fish that eat small fish.

Do the guide and all other info you posted harm me? No.

Good guide, if i had those info 1 years ago it would have saved me a lot of headache.

4 Month to go, you see the end eh?  :Smile:

----------


## Sehae

Honestly, I am totally not disturbed by this sharing of info. The way this thread and the bot work is to provoke your own thinking and desire for improvement. It is stupid that this guy will bring many noobs to the botting, but the truth is that this was my method of botting an year ago. So have fun with it  :Smile:

----------


## CHandest

I've got a fulltime job, simple as that.

Note to you noobs out there: 
- A high end bidding script has been added to the guide. 
A normal bidding script will be released in a couple of days if guys are interested in that.

----------


## DoichinMitrev

@ alcor - Same thoughs man. 
@Chandest - If you plan on continuing botting why not just keep whatever information you have found to yourself, and let other people who want to try find out things for themselves? What is the point of giving out this information, I don't see you gaining anything from that, just losing.

----------


## nestoyeur

The bot crash when i hit CTRL + F12 :/

----------


## CHandest

> The bot crash when i hit CTRL + F12 :/


You will get no help here. Your chances for help are better at www.blizzhackers.cc or www.e litepvpers.com (without the seperation). 

Send me your setup in a PM and I'll help you out

----------


## knightxii

Great guide! I've wanted to do the disabling rendering for the longest time but never managed to figure out how. Due to laziness & procrastination. Thank you for sharing info with the community!

----------


## Sehae

disabling rendering is great for farm bots, as well as the mip cofigs in d3prefs, but overall, these modifications give no edge or performance boost when we are talking about AH botting. just sayin' :Wink:

----------


## Zoort

anybody got a clue why local item = xGetSearchItem(i,false) sometimes returns a null pointer? any quick fixes?

and one more thing. if you set the buyout to 2billion do you still get fresh results every cycle? i thought id need to randomize the buyout or else it would be cached?

----------


## alcor75

Deleted..for personal reasons

----------


## Zoort

> restart all HA's in some period before crushing (i make simply program as temporary decision)


do you mean resarting the script or the program itself? im encountering this myself and have yet to find a fix

----------


## CHandest

> and one more thing. if you set the buyout to 2billion do you still get fresh results every cycle? i thought id need to randomize the buyout or else it would be cached?


Yeah it will idd. If you want to buy out 2B items change xSetBuyout(buyout, true) with xSortSearch('time left') that way you still update it and keep your 2b min. buyout without randomization

----------


## Zoort

alright i call 




> local buyOut = 2000000000
> if xSetBuyout(buyOut,true) then
> if xSearch() then
> xSortSearch('time left','down')


every cycle so i should be alright


oh btw ive written a pretty raw autoit relogger because i cant figure out how to stop d3 from crashing.




> Global $p1[5] = ["X:\\XXX\Diablo III.exe -launch","Workingdir","Null","account","password"]
> 
> 
> Func d3Starter(ByRef $path,ByRef $dir,ByRef $login,ByRef $pass)
> local $pid = Run ( $path,$dir)
> Sleep(10000)
> WinActivate ( "Diablo III")
> ClipPut ($login)
> Sleep(100)
> ...


Worked the last day on one account..
You have to edit the paths and the timings depending on your machine speed. Did not test it with multiclients, might get a little tricky. Right now im close to giving up im still getting null pointers from HA on local bO = xGetSearchItem(i).buyout and have no idea why, and as long as i cant get it to run stable im not going to use more accounts for ha.

----------


## colanah

zoort, right logic , but it can be make simply, add me and i can help u and we discuss(on skype) about ur questions :Smile:

----------


## CHandest

nah replace  your if xSetBuyout(buyOut,true) with xSortSearch('time left','down') 

Add me if you need help

----------


## Zoort

yes figured id have to call the sort before the search. thats no longer an issue. biggest problem is that i cant get d3 to run 24/7 and the occasional crashes will screw multibotting  :Frown:

----------


## tharus

Hi, I tried this example




> function SnipeBuyout()
> 
> xSetGlobalDelay(100)
> xLocate('Auction')
> 
> xSetBuyout(20000000)
> 
> -- get user buyout
> local buyout = xGetBuyout()
> ...


Where do I have to add the next item and where can i put the number of searches of this item before moving to the next and begin at the start after searching the last item?
Thanks

----------


## CHandest

> Hi, I tried this example
> 
> Where do I have to add the next item and where can i put the number of searches of this item before moving to the next and begin at the start after searching the last item?
> Thanks


I never used that method since I'd simply use another bot searching for another item. I remember seeing the script you're looking for in earlier posts in this thread. 
If it has been removed then I shall make it.
look here: http://www.projectetal.com/forums/in...-ah-bot.10250/ and at blizzhackers.cc, people there are nice to share and show their scripts

Some decent profiles you can search for is: Rare rings with cc, cd, as, and avg dmg | Zunimassa's Trail with high intelli and vit + all res | Tal Rasha's relentless pursuit with high vit. or all res | 1-hand weapons with life steal, sockets, cd, strength/dex/as | witching hour with all res+dex+vit/all res+vit/high str/dex/intelli | skorn with avg 1300-1400 + life steal. Just what came to my mind. 

A good source of inspiration to find profiles is Paragon Level :: DiabloProgress - Diablo 3 Rankings --> DPS unbuffed. DPS (cc+cd) and all res+vit is what most people wants. APOC (Arcane Power on Crit) is a very important stat for Wizards so they can perma freeze. Mind that if you look for wiz gear

----------


## Zoort

got another problem.. cant post in your guide thread, seems to be gone? When using your Method of fast searching xGetSearchItem() without access to tooltip HA will sometimes bug out and buy completly random Items. Using conditions for xSetStat does not seem to help either. Any fixes that do not involve reading the tooltip? would love to try out fast searches but i lost a good billion to the bug  :Frown:

----------


## RodeoRaider

Anyone got banned today too or it's just me?

----------


## MATRASUS

> Anyone got banned today too or it's just me?


Me too :-)

----------


## colanah

gg, 34 days  :Smile:

----------


## Fgura

Why wednesday... I hate to lose gold.  :Frown: 

ATM one bot left, bought last weekend.

----------


## atheatos

Me too  :Frown: 
9 months account

----------


## Megafix

samesame, why do they even bother now?.. they didnt ban HA for a really long time and then when they announce the removal of ah they start banning all the time? GG

----------


## jetfree

about 1month, 4 acc banned.

----------


## quadfan75

Here too, only two AB Accounts this morning got banned.

Now I have a new Problem. AB find an Item, but don´t buy it. I see it in the List, but after one Second the AB get to the next Item to search
without buying it.
What can it be? Set Global Delay to 90, but Dont Help.
Version 52 and 53 tested with my Script.

----------


## ezpwnd

What would be the best way to attach HA to a given D3 process? I would love to just call the HA.exe with an argument, e.g. the D3 ProcessId but my C isn't strong enough by far.  :Frown: 

/e: got it

----------


## msk380

Now that AH is close to being closed permanently, how much have you guys made with HA so far? 
I started botting since January and stopped botting in September. 8-9 months botting with HA has made me half a millionaire ($500k). 
I just wonder how you guys have done.  :Embarrassment: 



p.s. Thank you Chuichu, always.

----------


## Megafix

About $300k since March, but why did you stop in September?

----------


## ury005

omg! how much money users spend to the game! and how much blizzard got by 30%!
According to infographic players users looted 600000G gold in total (5/20/2013) and it is about 20M$ according to present market state. You guys got a big chunks of the pie, gz!

----------


## RodeoRaider

2 million for me  :Cool:

----------


## ChuiChu

holy **** on a stick

thought you guys were just makin a few k/month or so

now i actually regret not accepting donations lol. esp after i realized i can do it anon

----------


## RodeoRaider

You guys see what you have done? Now Chuichu will never post good free program like this anymore. j/k  :Wink:

----------


## alcor75

I'm been around 2k/m since 1 year, now is dropping very fast.
But for those 2k (2x what i gain for 40h week of hard woodcutting ) i'll newer tnx you, Master Chui, enough. Hope you see what you made for us and why we were so in fear for you to leave us alone. 

If they made that much they probably deserve it for the skill they have, i spent 6h/day for many month to get where i im, is not something you do in 2 day.

/Bow to the new Millionaires

----------


## Sehae

2 million seems quite impossible to me, except if you have had the right bot right at the very second they changed the options in AH to be available to filter by time listed (newly listed items) :P 
As for me, with I must admit a script with lots of imperfections and maybe not covering all the best items, including that I improved my script over time, from January 2013 till now I have been making between 3-4-5 K euro per month with not a big number of bots (4-5) and with only selling items/ gold on the RMAH (not using resellers or selling them myself for few K++, which was possible at some point when there were very expensive items). 
Few hundred K is totally doable imho, for 2 mil - not really sure  :Smile: 

Cheers.
PS: Income is shit the last 2 months and it is getting and gonna get even shittier as you all know.

Miss the times, when Items were actually worth a lot. I also admit that I missed the train, when the most of the profit was made with this bot and a good script. 
+ If you guys don't think it is something bad for our little "competition" here, maybe you can share your opinion on Diablo 3 - real money profits - with the rumors that items will be BoA and removal of AH and etc.  :Wink:

----------


## Fgura

> PS: Income is shit the last 2 months and it is getting and gonna get even shittier as you all know.


Prices and the amount of sold items are ok here. There are periods when farmbotters got banned by blizzard and prices are going up for a week. In this period you can sell everything. Last banwave was last Thursday.

My only problem is there are fewer and fewer items what I can snipe and sell for good price because of inflation +banwaves.  :Smile:  (and because of the competition of course...)

----------


## RodeoRaider

> + If you guys don't think it is something bad for our little "competition" here, maybe you can share your opinion on Diablo 3 - real money profits - with the rumors that items will be BoA and removal of AH and etc.


IMO, D3 botting is simply over. AH shutting down, legendaries being rumored to be BOA in expac. Even the gold botter may not be able to make any profit at that time.
I have a feeling that game botting in general may not survive in the future too, because I can see that the most dominant online games these days (D3, PoE, FF14) are trying their best to fight off RMTs. Some games even ban user for buying from 3rd party websites with real money or with d2jsp's forum gold.

----------


## Sehae

Btw guys do you still profit more from items or weapons? Because for me the weapons profit has dwindled a lot lately..

----------


## MATRASUS

> Now that AH is close to being closed permanently, how much have you guys made with HA so far? 
> I started botting since January and stopped botting in September. 8-9 months botting with HA has made me half a millionaire ($500k). 
> I just wonder how you guys have done. 
> 
> p.s. Thank you Chuichu, always.


Made a little less and really surprised that i am not the top (envy).  :Embarrassment: 




> holy **** on a stick
> 
> thought you guys were just makin a few k/month or so
> 
> now i actually regret not accepting donations lol. esp after i realized i can do it anon


I asked you twice on forum and twice in PM. So the best wish is your next project will be not free or even quite expensive. I would pay for such talent.
Thank you very much. The true hero is you, ChuiChui!

----------


## RodeoRaider

You guys gonna feel really sorry for bragging about how much you have made here. It brings you no good, only harm. Good luck with making money with this kind of opportunity in the future because no more free program and a shit load of competition with elites.  :Smile:

----------


## Jamy1

Watch and read this thread within some hours to take, and finally the last posts people "bragged" about there profits, which makes me get pain in my stomach for my own things i do. I am already happy to get myself a decent 100m a day (EU SC) at flipping items from AH. I just started playing this game 3 weeks ago, but i was a good trader at D2 in 2005-2007, so i know how to do it.

But as i already said, i have no words for these kind of bots and the profit making in these amounts. I am dissapointed of myself not having the capability of using something like this bot. I dont have the know how and if i see many people with "bug" reports or asking for clear scripts and sort of, i dont think i can make myself this working. Too bad either, because the input in the scripts, like for what items to search for and for what prices i know, and which i dont know, i know how to get the info very fast and learning from different ways.

Too bad i haven't been here in the best days, like starting a year ago, but ok.

If somebody would be so kind to give me a heads up and swing a good way how to setup this nice thing, i would be pleased and surely not forget you when the millions of IGG floating around!

----------


## Megafix

> ...


Sorry dude, but you're way too late to the party. Also knowing what items to search for and their prices is useless.

----------


## Jamy1

> Sorry dude, but you're way too late to the party. Also knowing what items to search for and their prices is useless.


Yep, thats what i also felt when reading all the 1000++ posts inhere.... But why is knowing items to search for and pricess useless? It gained me alot in the D2 times, and that was like 7 years after release. So why would it useless to still know and try to manual snipe items?

----------


## treksis

you guys seriously believe those one post braggers?
a few thousand, perhaps, no way you can get those amounts. Proof or no deal.

----------


## vjmap

banned all even mull

----------


## vjmap

> banned all even mull


anyone was banned?

----------


## Fgura

Nvm. Can be deleted.

----------


## spammero

about $100k since November 2012 but I snipped 2b items since february and I lost August-november 2012 months (I snipped manually without bots). 4 bots only and 1 region (EU), I botted US region for 2 months too.

Thx very much Chuichu and all HA users, i had best months of my life.

----------


## ChuiChu

if you guys have ideas for future games please share. i was thinking hearthstone only because i like the game so much but im not sure about the $/botting aspect of it

and if any of you rich bastards still want to donate for HA pm me... assuming you're all not kidding about your millions  :Wink:

----------


## Sehae

Sadly in RoS the BoA thing will **** up the $$-making opportunities it could have presented. Regarding Hearthstone - I play it a lot and enjoy the game but botting it would only bring you "profit" from having good cards and gold, which are non-tradable, so there won't be any effective profit again... Anyone with ideas about a good bottable game?  :Big Grin:  Let's challenge master Chui!

----------


## Orbiter87

> if you guys have ideas for future games please share. i was thinking hearthstone only because i like the game so much but im not sure about the $/botting aspect of it
> 
> and if any of you rich bastards still want to donate for HA pm me... assuming you're all not kidding about your millions


A similar API for the WoW auction house would be cool.

----------


## lolliolli

does someone have a good happy auction script ?

----------


## Zyrakion

This needs a new one,thread can be locked already

----------


## Sehae

> This needs a new one,thread can be locked already


What?.........

----------


## laddidaddi

Anyone else been banned recently?

----------


## Sehae

So guys, anyone still alive her? Now there is PTR with loot 2.0, do you think we will get some AH usage with it?  :Big Grin:

----------


## RodeoRaider

Anyone got banned today?

----------


## MATRASUS

Shitty bastards!

----------


## RodeoRaider

> Shitty bastards!


Lol, I know your pain. But accept the game's rule, bro  :Smile:

----------


## Sehae

Anyone thinking about switching to botting a new game? PoE seems pretty fine with the ladder realms for botting.

----------


## ury005

This thread is almost dead, despite this fact I want to open a new discus. The theme is "Biggest botting fackups".
As about me:
1. Once I miss-configured pricing algorithm and was using ARMOR stat instead of DPS. 3 days of botting and about 400 euros loss.
2. Someone or something found pole-arm that I misspriced and sold it to me about 10 or 15 times (the same item). ~50 euros lost.
3. And the biggest failure was that I didn't start botting immediately after D3 release :-)

----------


## knightxii

> This thread is almost dead, despite this fact I want to open a new discus. The theme is "Biggest botting fackups".
> As about me:
> 1. Once I miss-configured pricing algorithm and was using ARMOR stat instead of DPS. 3 days of botting and about 400 euros loss.
> 2. Someone or something found pole-arm that I misspriced and sold it to me about 10 or 15 times (the same item). ~50 euros lost. 
> 3. And the biggest failure was that I didn't start botting immediately after D3 release :-)


About #3, you wouldn't have missed much from the botting scenes. I was there right at the start. It wasn't until August of that year that the legendary items became more manageable. 
3 months after release the AH system was very limited in capability. No time-sort, only 3-parameters (instead of 6), rare items are far and few and unmaneable (making buyers have second doubt). The only thing worth botting was jewelries in the begining. Also, HappyAuction was not bug free until September that year. It lacked a lot of capability when it first rolled out. Although I gotta admit HA auction in performance was vastly suprior to the most common form of AH-botting at the time (which was AutoIt custom scripts). 

It was very exciting back then at the start.  :Smile:  someone from ownedcore or BH posted a public autoit script, and then botting exploded. I'm sure there were other botters who stayed hidden before that public autoit script. That script (in my opinion) a biblical manuscipt for all of my early botting concept. In the end, AutoIt lacking OCR proved to be inferior to HA Memory reading. 

There were those who profited a lot though during the first two three months of release. They had a focus narrow item and stick with the strategy.

----------


## ztnko

i use tesseract-ocr engine with autoit since june  :Smile:

----------


## knightxii

> i use tesseract-ocr engine with autoit since june


Very nice!  :Smile:  I was aware of the existence of tesseract-OCR open source engine but was not confident enough to explore that option to detail. In the end, I opted to making my own very primative basic number-reader to deal with weapon DPS (which was not reliably searchable at the time - unless you have OCR). That netted me quite a bit of money from the weapon business.

----------


## ChuiChu

i actually made the earliest iteration of HA using tesseract and quickly found it to be nearly useless for general use  :Wink:

----------


## RodeoRaider

> i actually made the earliest iteration of HA using tesseract and quickly found it to be nearly useless for general use


Lol, good job, sir!  :Big Grin:

----------


## RodeoRaider

Anyone got banned?  :Mad:

----------


## MATRASUS

Yes, another wave confirmed

----------


## ury0005

Do you stop boting after ban reports?

----------


## stonegg

ChuiChu can you update for 2.0, appreciate

----------


## DoichinMitrev

Yes please, update for new patch! <3

Also, I got an email saying my account is banned today but 6 hours later it is still working, very strange. Anyone else?

----------


## seraph18

It is hard for chuichu to do the update, new patch will work less than a month.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## ury005

What is the situation with gold selling on RMAH after the new patch since it is BoA?

----------


## unrealaz

You can still sell If you got caught sitting on a lot of now BoA gold... - Forums - Diablo III.

We just need to get the bot working.

They do have a bug that prevents you from selling now indeed.

----------


## Fgura

Yes we need it. I can't live without HA!

----------


## ury005

king is dead long live the king

----------


## unrealaz

If it's just a matter of recompiling ha.exe and someone finds the addresses for 2.0.1 please post them here. I will try to look for them in 4 hours because I'm at work now.

----------


## vjmap

You cant sell items more then 10mil. There is no need to update ha.

Its over. Thx to all and special for chu

----------


## Fgura

> You cant sell items more then 10mil. There is no need to update ha.


What? I've just sold an item for 100 million and an another for 15€.
There are some difficulties with filters, because if you want to search for "Set items", you have to set the filter from "Legendary" to "All"

----------


## ury0005

Can you set gold to RMAH?
I'm getting error: gold auction failed. Error: 317418

----------


## Fgura

> Can you set gold to RMAH?
> I'm getting error: gold auction failed. Error: 317418


You can't sell or buy gold in both US & EU RMAH, because of this BOA thing. It's a bug and Blizzard said they would fix this problem in a few days (maybe on 18th. March) with a mini patch.

----------


## vjmap

> You can't sell or buy gold in both US & EU RMAH, because of this BOA thing. It's a bug and Blizzard said they would fix this problem in a few days (maybe on 18th. March) with a mini patch.


" It's a bug and Blizzard said they would fix this problem in a few days " - where did they sad? proof plz

----------


## vjmap

[ATTENTION] Extended Maintenance - 2/25/2014 - Complete - Forums - Diablo III

----------


## DoichinMitrev

> You can't sell or buy gold in both US & EU RMAH, because of this BOA thing. It's a bug and Blizzard said they would fix this problem in a few days (maybe on 18th. March) with a mini patch.


Are you joking? They will fix it on 18 Match haha, when the AH is removed  :Big Grin: 

I hope they actually DO fix it in a few days, would be pretty lame elsewise.

----------


## Megafix

Would appreciate an update, still made a shit ton of money up until the patch. I only sell items so the gold bug doesn't bother me. Would donate 100€ for an update.

----------


## Fgura

> Would appreciate an update, still made a shit ton of money up until the patch. I only sell items so the gold bug doesn't bother me. Would donate 100€ for an update.


+1 Exactly the same what I wanted to say.

----------


## RodeoRaider

I can attempt to patch HA but I just can't see how I can make profit with this new patch. Gold trading is disabled and you can't even list item for more than 1b (correct me if i'm wrong).

----------


## Fgura

> I can attempt to patch HA but I just can't see how I can make profit with this new patch. Gold trading is disabled and you can't even list item for more than 1b (correct me if i'm wrong).


What do you mean about "Gold trading is disabled" You can't sell or buy gold in RMAH? It's true but It's tempotarly, not permanently disabled. I've got enough gold on my accounts. You can buy items in GOLD AH and sell them in RMAH. You can list items worth more than 1 billion if you copy a bigger number to the filter. The problem is you can't sell items more than 999 million because of the *** comas.
Blizz made really shit work in AH but I think it's still usable for botting. 

Please note: I'm in the EU side I don't know what's happening in the USA servers atm.

----------


## RodeoRaider

I don't know what is happening in EU but in USA, the Gold Trade is disabled. Meaning that you can not transfer gold between characters. With that, I think the only way you can buy gold from someone is through trading item on the GAH which costs 15%.

----------


## Fgura

> I don't know what is happening in EU but in USA, the Gold Trade is disabled. Meaning that you can not transfer gold between characters. With that, I think the only way you can buy gold from someone is through trading item on the GAH which costs 15%.


Oh. I see what you mean. It's in the same way in the EU ofc. But it's doesn't exclude you from using the AH. You can sell items vs gold or cash and you can buy items to resell. It makes things more difficult by now but not impossible. I think it's worth botting until its end but we won't get any update for HA.  :Frown:

----------


## Megafix

None of these problems bother me, I would still make a ton with these bugs. Someone please fix HA! :-/

----------


## RodeoRaider

> None of these problems bother me, I would still make a ton with these bugs. Someone please fix HA! :-/


Please define your "a ton"  :Smile: . I think that definition might be different for everyone.

----------


## Megafix

> Please define your "a ton" . I think that definition might be different for everyone.


I don't really know the average but it's been in the mid 3-digit range per day the last month, compared to a normal job that's a ton if you ask me.

----------


## unrealaz

Ok whoever understands this and finds the new addresses for 2.0.1 has 100E from me  :Smile: 

#pragma once
#include <Diablo/Root.hpp>

namespace Diablo
{
/*
xxxxxxxxxxxxx
*/
static const ULong OFFSET_OBJECTMANAGER = 0x018CE394;

/*
FRAME COUNTER (used by everything)

1 set a low/minimum frame rate in video options.
2 mem search (value between/4byte) between estimated frames passed. its best to do soon after d3 starts at
login screen with an initial range of about 10 to 50 after waiting several seconds.
3 mem search next scan using increased value. do this several times. will need to goto 5 to fully narrow down.
4 ensure valid value in all parts of the game: menus, game, and AH
5 restart d3 goto 2. do this until narrow down to under 30 addresses.
6 for each address keep only static addresses (will appear as green text in memory view). you will likely narrow
it down to 2 values. select the one that appears to be lagging behind a little.

IMPORTANT: use the module offset address, not absolute address! easy way to get this is to select the address
in address list (lower window), right click/change record/address. it will be in "Diablo III.exe"+<THISVALUE>
*/
static const ULong OFFSET_FRAMECOUNTER = 0x0196C97C;

/*
ASSET TABLES (used for locale free string lookup)

1 mem search "ShaderMap def"
2 pointer scan address found. static only. levels=2. offset=512.
3 restart D3 in another language like russian and rescan 1-2 until narrowed down.
*/
static const ULong OFFSET_ASSETS = 0x019766ec;

/*
TOTAL GOLD (used by haGetGold)

1 while in AH mem search your total gold value (exact/4bytes). select lowest address one found.
2 pointer scan address found (double click address/right click that entry below/pointer scan this adddress).
use: static only. levels=2. offset=1024.
cheat engine asks for a file for tracking this. just pick a random unsued one. you can delete them later.
3 with pointer scan still open restart d3 and go back to AH. reopen the D3 process in cheat engine. refresh
pointer scan results by clicking yes when a popup prompts you to keep address list.
if in pointer scan results you still see your gold value use that address. if few duplicates found use first one.
4 note this gold value is inside a struct (Trainer.hpp:AhGlobal1.gold). note the offset of that value. if you see
this as the last offset in pointer scan its likely the correct one.
5 if no correct value found goto 1 and use an address not previously used. you may have to do this a few times!
*/
static const ULong OFFSET_GLOBALSTATEA = 0x016DE518;

/*
LOGIN NAME (used by haGetLogin)

1 while logged in mem search your account name (exact/string). select lowest address one found.
2 pointer scan address found. static only. levels=3. offset=1024. these should look similar to old addresses:
the 2nd offset likely remaining the same. the 3rd possibly changing a little.
3 with pointer scan still open restart d3 login and verify
4 if no correct value found goto 1 and select another address.
*/
static const ULong OFFSET_GLOBALSTATEB = 0x01833EC4;

/*
AUCTION LOG (used by haHistoryIterate)

1 visit completed tab and ensure you have over 50 items under "auction log"
2 mem search 4byte count of items selling.
scroll down and click show more items to increase amount. search this value again until narrowed down.
3 at this point follow the same instructions as above section using AhListRoot.auction_* and AhListHistory.
4 the base address is consistently very close to the search results
*/
static const ULong OFFSET_GLOBALSTATEC = 0x016E0000;
}

----------


## RodeoRaider

> I don't really know the average but it's been in the mid 3-digit range per day the last month, compared to a normal job that's a ton if you ask me.


You mean 500$ per day? With the state of the economy in the last few months, if you can really make that much, that's impressive  :Big Grin: .

----------


## alcor75

unrealaz, sadly that not all, many other stuffs did change, mainly the way items stats are stored in memory (differents array size, more that a stats array ecc) so i really dubt that Master Chui will update it to only last 2 weeks.
I too was hoping for this last shoot and to gain advantage of the frenzy people are showing, but we all must admit It Is Over.
Tnx you again Master Chui.

----------


## DoichinMitrev

For me botting with HA is over, I just want to say one last time a huge, HUGE THANK YOU CHUICHU, what you have done is amazing and helped many people immensely.
We will never forget you  :Smile:

----------


## Fgura

R.I.P HappyAuction  :Frown:

----------


## RodeoRaider

I am probably halfway done with patching HA but not sure whether I want to continue because:
1. This time patching is more complicated. Since I am not as efficient as Chuichu, it takes me much more time.
2. I still can't see how I can make a "reasonable" amount of profit with this current condition.

So I guess ... unless Chuichu does it, it's the end for me too  :Smile: .

----------


## ChuiChu

sorry guys, too much has changed, by the time i find everything it may not be worth using anyway

plus i redid my whole dev env with the latest visual studio which for some reason has issues even running HA (huge lag during debug init)... wtf

----------


## unrealaz

Thanks for the response ChuiChu, you have created something that has helped me and my friends earn a living much higher than a job. Much respect for that.

Wildstar and ESO are coming perhaps if your botting creation days aren't over they have AH's too  :Smile: .

In any case thanks a lot your bot saved me a lot of time because while I've been working on my own iPhone App I was able in just a few hours a day earn enough money to skip the part of having a job and all of this from Europe.

You are wonderful!  :Smile:

----------


## ChuiChu

every mmo since wow has been major fail... not expecting much from either lol

plus i want to work on my iphone apps too  :Wink:

----------


## Sehae

Big thanks from me to Master Chui, you made things possible for me and many other people the last year and we are extremely grateful for this  :Smile: )) Cheers and RIP Diablo 3 botting  :Wink:

----------


## RodeoRaider

For me, I earned not only the profit but also a lot of knowledge. Chuichu, you're too awesome  :Smile: . And I hope I can still in contact with you in the future.

----------


## alcor75

> For me, I earned not only the profit but also a lot of knowledge. Chuichu, you're too awesome . And I hope I can still in contact with you in the future.


Same for me, i got a great burst in coding Knowledge Max Respect Chuichu.

----------


## spammero

R.I.P. Auction House, good luck people and thx Chuichu, I will never forget HappyAuction.

----------


## MATRASUS

Thank you, ChuiChui! Hope to see your projects in another games  :Wink:

----------


## ChuiChu

well im making a tiny hack now that lets you replace the game cursor of any game... because i use a 2560x1600 monitor and for some reason every game i see, uses both camoflauged cursor and doesnt let you replace it. and since every game uses hardware cursors and they all follow the same API (win32:SetCursor) i can make it universal  :Smile:

----------


## seraph18

sounds nice :Wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## badmamba

> well im making a tiny hack now that lets you replace the game cursor of any game... because i use a 2560x1600 monitor and for some reason every game i see, uses both camoflauged cursor and doesnt let you replace it. and since every game uses hardware cursors and they all follow the same API (win32:SetCursor) i can make it universal


once again, thank you for all your hard work on happy auction ChuiChu - it was a blast. i'm interested in ability to replace the game cursor of any game - any chance you'd share this little app?  :Smile:

----------


## Blueice22

Nice necro.....

----------


## iinfii

gratz for pushing a near 1 year old thread^^

----------


## ChuiChu

> once again, thank you for all your hard work on happy auction ChuiChu - it was a blast. i'm interested in ability to replace the game cursor of any game - any chance you'd share this little app?


YoloMouse

its fairly stable now  :Smile:

----------

